# Custom titanium, alum, or SS singlespeed cogs, chainrings, & tensioners



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

So i figured i'd just consolidate all my stuff into one thread to make it easier for everyone.

I'm producing and selling titanium, aluminum, and stainless chainrings and cogs, along with lightweight tensioners for horizontal dropouts.

*Chainrings*

These single speed or downhill specific chainrings are made out of 7075-T6 Aluminum, 316 stainless, or 6al-4v titanium and completely CNC machined for accuracy. I can make any size that is physically possible, for any type of crank. They feature a lightweight and easy to clean design, taller teeth for less chance of dropping your chain, and they are reversible, so once you wear out one side, just flip it over to double your life. They can come polished, or anodized in many different colors. These are made to order, so there's a very short lead time, usually less than a week. I can also do custom engraving or patterns for an extra charge. Prices start at $35 each, pm me for a more specific price for your application.

This is my prototype ring for a Shimano XTR m960 crankset (102BCD).









here's a couple colors i offer:









*Cogs*

These cogs are going to be offered in 6al4v titanium, 316 stainless steel, and 7075-t6 aluminum.

They are going to be 5 or 6mm at the base tapered down to 3/32" at the teeth. These are machined out of a solid piece of material, and not remnants riveted together like Boone's. They are designed with easy cleaning in mind, so you don't have to waste your time with a q-tip trying to get that Cali dust and chain lube out of all the crevices. The titanium version will weigh in at about 20 grams for a 17t. My prototype weighs 25g, but i am changing it a hair. The lightening pockets will be slightly smaller, with identical pockets on the back side staggered to the front ones. This should make it lighter and stronger.

Also, the teeth are central to the base, so you can flip it around to double the life without screwing up your chain line. Material for the ti version is extremely expensive, so at this time i will be making them to order, with about a week lead time. I can make pretty much any size you want, but anything over 22t will be slightly more expensive for ti. I am also considering offering anodizing for the ti and aluminum versions.

The stainless version is made out of grade 316, which is more wear and corrosion resistant than 304 which most people use (because it's cheap).

The aluminum cogs are obviously going to wear a bit fast, so i recommend them for racing only.

I've worked in the aerospace industry as a Machinist and an Engineer all my life until recently when i opened my own shop, so this is all i know besides single speeding. Quality will be top notch.

Compare my prices to Singlestar's $200 for a ti cog, and theirs are considerably easier to make.

Prices:

aluminum: $30

Stainless: $50

titanium: $100

This is a prototype that i made for a friend as a going away present. I did a burnished finish on it which i didn't like, so they will most likely just have a machined finish. Better pictures to come of current cogs.









here's a better pic of a stainless one next to a stainless chainring









*Chain Tensioners / Chain Tugs / Nut Tuggers for Singlespeed mountain bikes and BMX bikes with Horizontal dropouts (track ends).*

These are all cnc machined from billet 6061 aluminum and hand polished to a mirror finish on exposed surfaces, or anodized in many different colors.

They are designed for use with quick release skewers or bolt on axles. They have bosses built in to catch a quick release axle so you don't have to use spacers or washers.

This design also keeps the tensioners in line with the dropout, so they will not twist when tightened.

The single screw is offset in the direction of rotation so it actually tends to be stiffer than a larger screw central to the slot.

I am now supplying them with 2 different length sets of screws, so you can run your wheel forward or rear in the dropout, and everywhere in between.

Last but not least, they are equipped with a bottle opener built in. on the drive side, the bottle can be opened with the bike right-side-up. On the non drive side, the bottle can be opened when the bike is upside down. This is done to accommodate easy-access alcoholism from any angle.

These weigh 12 grams each with the normal length screws.

All hardware is stainless steel.

$20 for 2 tensioners, and i can sell them individually for $11 each if you prefer. Message me for details.


















PM me for orders or specific questions.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders guys! You are all awesome.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Im offering a 10% discount on all multi piece orders for MTBR Members until 8/30/09


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

would you send to the uk?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

dRjOn said:


> would you send to the uk?


Absolutely, all overseas shipping is $12.95 US via USPS Priority.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Will you be making chainrings (chainwheels?) for WI ENO cranks in Ti?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

as soon as i get a sample in to measure the spline, i will for sure this should be fairly soon.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

I got a set of the chain tensioners.

They are a quality piece of work, really really nice surface finish and work like a charm.

One day I'll get my lazy @ss to take some pics but I am impressed.

Once pay day comes around you betcha I'll be ordering some cogs.

Disclaimer; Do not know this guy, just a happy customer.

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Marty, that means alot!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

UPDATE:
I am now supplying 2 sizes of screws for the tensioners. With these screws, you'll be able to use pretty much any range you want, from the front of the dropout all the way to the rear. Unfortunately these are not an off the shelf item since most arent fully threaded at this length, but i am cutting the threads myself and it's working out great. 
Also, check out the pictures... i added one of an anodized pink set of tensioners. I am now officially set to go on anodizing, all done in house by me. 
I'm pretty excited about this, as there's alot of stuff i've been wanting to anodize on my own bike. Keep on the lookout for a Bianchi P.U.S.S. with almost every component in pink!
Anyone who has baught a set and would like the longer screws, shoot me a message and i will get them in the mail at no cost to you.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

PM sent...would love a 34T M960 ring.....slobber.......


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm assuming you'll also be anodizing chainrings/cogs?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ShadowsCast said:


> I'm assuming you'll also be anodizing chainrings/cogs?


As long as they're aluminum, yes. I'm also working on getting a titanium anodizing setup.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been getting much better at anodizing... my bike is nearly completely pink now


----------



## peepsalot (May 31, 2009)

Just curious if anyone knows how the wear characteristics would compare between the 7075-T6 Aluminum, 316 stainless, or 6al-4v titanium chainrings?



> Prices start at $35 each.


 This would be for which material? Aluminum? Can you give a ballpark estimate of how much price difference would be for the other materials?

I'm not in dire need of a new chainring at the moment, but I might be moving to a different size chainring sometime in the future. Just trying to get some ideas.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

marty_hd said:


> I got a set of the chain tensioners.
> 
> They are a quality piece of work, really really nice surface finish and work like a charm.
> 
> One day I'll get my lazy @ss to take some pics but I am impressed.


Love to see some pics of the tensioners... but only if you have the energy. Don't overdo it or anything!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok guys, sorry for the delay. I've been working hard at filling all orders, and if you havent gotten it already, it should be there very shortly. Please let me know what you think 


So here's an update:
I decided to temporarily stop production on stainless chainrings (stainless cogs are still avalible). I really need to be able to sit down and iron out the process and find some more efficent tooling to be able to make these for a decent price. I am also working on the processes for aluminum and ti as well, but they are still in production. 
Anyone who already paid for a stainless ring is getting/has gotten one, and i spent considerable time to get it done right.
Also, there is an overwelming amount of work that goes into the development of this stuff. I'll admit i'm a bit overloaded, but i'm putting some serious hours in to get stuff designed and out the door. For this reason, all orders are a week to a week and a half lead time (this does not include stuff already ordered, everything to this point is completed).
I can just whip some stuff up and throw it in a box, but that's not what i want my company to be about. I want to make sure you're all getting the work that i'd expect myself, and i want to make sure my tooling and processes are as efficient as possible so i can offer competetive prices without sacraficing quality.


Pricing update:
All aluminum chainrings up to 48T are $35 for anodized, and $40 for polished (unanodized). This is for 3/32" and 1/8" widths, any bolt pattern. This does not include spiderless rings. Please PM me for pricing on those, as it depends on the crankset.

Tensioner update:
I've gotten news that one tensioner has bent. Seems to be an isolated incident from one superhuman , but it's only fair to mention. For this reason, i have decided to design a slightly beefier version. Keep tuned for details.
Thanks again, and i look forward to your business!
Dan Wilcox


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi there I am interested in some tensioners anodized in Gold but was wondering what shade of gold you use (or can you tailor it?) I was hoping for the deeper Hope colour.

Also what time frame are you currently working to 

Coming from a machine shop background much kudos on your work chap I would love to have my own shop to make my own bits but as I haven't the next best thing is to support fellow bikers like you and get some more of your work over to the UK.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just gonna jump on the thread so I can remember about it when I finally decide on gearing for my new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> Hi there I am interested in some tensioners anodized in Gold but was wondering what shade of gold you use (or can you tailor it?) I was hoping for the deeper Hope colour.
> 
> Also what time frame are you currently working to
> 
> Coming from a machine shop background much kudos on your work chap I would love to have my own shop to make my own bits but as I haven't the next best thing is to support fellow bikers like you and get some more of your work over to the UK.


Thanks alot! It would be great to have some of my work make it overseas.
As for the anodize, i havent done any gold yet, so i'll need to do some test pieces to see if i can get a close match. As for the time frame, it's looking like about a week or less for tensioners right now. I'm going to be doing a run early this week.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

If I send you my spider off of my Spec. S-Works cranks would you be able to machine a spider less ring that fits the cranks spline pattern? I am going to be building up a cross bike with those cranks and would like a ring. Also any posibility of doing a ring 40t with a machined in ring gaurd? I run 1x9 on my CX bike and use double ring gaurds


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*look what showed up yesterday.*

I got my XTR chainring yesterday and it looks great! This crappy picture really doesn't show the beautiful red of the chainring but my camera sucks. Excellent workmanship and especially since it's made by one of our own guys. Great job Dan!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

cruso414 said:


> I got my XTR chainring yesterday and it looks great! This crappy picture really doesn't show the beautiful red of the chainring but my camera sucks. Excellent workmanship and especially since it's made by one of our own guys. Great job Dan!


Thanks Randy!
Hope it works out well for you.
Here's a few new pics. Your chainring is actually the one next to the pink chainring. It's hard to photograph and get the proper shade of red for some reason though.

Stainless 32t chainring and 16t cog









Aluminum 32t anodized red and anodized pink chainrings









Aluminum 34t anodized black and anodized red chainrings


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> If I send you my spider off of my Spec. S-Works cranks would you be able to machine a spider less ring that fits the cranks spline pattern? I am going to be building up a cross bike with those cranks and would like a ring. Also any posibility of doing a ring 40t with a machined in ring gaurd? I run 1x9 on my CX bike and use double ring gaurds


More than likely i can match the spline, but i'm not really tooled up for doing machined in ring gaurds at the moment.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

just an update, i cleared my backlog finally and the manufacturing processes are getting smoother, so i should be able to keep up fairly well now. I'll keep you guys updated on this.
Thanks again for all your orders!
Dan


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

PM sent about a chain ring.

Can you list all of the colors you can do?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ianick said:


> PM sent about a chain ring.
> 
> Can you list all of the colors you can do?


sure, clear (silver), black, red, blue, green, orange, yellow, gold, hot pink, and violet


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

paging ISuckAtRiding....your mailbox is full.....

are the stainless ones all stainless or just coated?

p.m. prices for a 25t and 21t in stainless

thanks



.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry about that, didnt notice it was full. All emptied now.
The stainless ones are 100% stainless steel.
pm sent.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Dan,
Just got my chainring today. Nice Work! Thank you!
Here's a pic


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you do 144BCD 1/8 chainrings?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

rzims said:


> Hey Dan,
> Just got my chainring today. Nice Work! Thank you!
> Here's a pic


Thanks! glad you like it. You actually got a good picture of the red... my pictures make it look orangish.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Can you do 144BCD 1/8 chainrings?


Sure can!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks! glad you like it. You actually got a good picture of the red... my pictures make it look orangish.


If you're interested


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Got my tensioners today and they work like a charm. Thanks! I'll post a pic once I'm able to.


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Love the Stainless steel Chain ring looks killer.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

*Ok, here's some pics of the tensioners*



















Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

they fit like that?? they're on inside out. wow, that's cool that they work that way too.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Didn't know they were inside out. Never used tensioners before. They seem to be working just fine though.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm thinking a set of those tensioners will be sweet on my wheeler...........



@taggart: they go on the outside of the track ends. Possible hub damage on inside??...as well as spreading the rear triangle end out a bit.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*chainring race report.*

just got home from the fool's gold race in georgia riding my new "Dan designed" XTR chainring. I must be crazy for letting people in on the advantage of these rings. The chainring performed flawlessly, made me twice as fast uphill, descend with previously unattainable speed and may have even made me a look little sexier. Just wanted to give Dan a bump up on the thread and let him know to keep up the good work, you do some great work.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

two questions : what your company name ? and 

When are you going to setup a website?


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, I can't get those tensioners off because they're backwards. Suggestions?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> two questions : what your company name ? and
> 
> When are you going to setup a website?


Homebrewed Components

A site is in the works, but it's not on the top of my priority list right now. I'm working on some new tooling and upgrading my machine right now.
Soon though!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

cruso414 said:


> just got home from the fool's gold race in georgia riding my new "Dan designed" XTR chainring. I must be crazy for letting people in on the advantage of these rings. The chainring performed flawlessly, made me twice as fast uphill, descend with previously unattainable speed and may have even made me a look little sexier. Just wanted to give Dan a bump up on the thread and let him know to keep up the good work, you do some great work.


Man you are great for my self esteem lol
I need to put you on payroll haha
Thanks alot for the props... but you left out the most important part.... HOW DID YOU DO??


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ctaggart said:


> Ok, I can't get those tensioners off because they're backwards. Suggestions?


do you have your wheel off at least?
If not, take the screws out or back them all the way off and push the wheel forward, then take the chain off the cog and chainring. At this point, you should be able to take the wheel off. If you cant get them off your axle, grip it with something like pliers, but make sure you use a few rags over it so it doesnt mark them. you might be able to put them in a vice if you have one, but again, make sure you use a few rags between the jaws and the tensioner.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Homebrewed Components
> 
> A site is in the works, but it's not on the top of my priority list right now. I'm working on some new tooling and upgrading my machine right now.
> Soon though!


ill be waiting


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*not sure...*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks alot for the props... but you left out the most important part.... HOW DID YOU DO??


I know I didn't get top 3 since that is all they had posted when I left. There was some pretty tough competition there and 50 miles in georgia heat was a grind.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*picture of the chainring installed*

with my Jone's inspired 960 cranks.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ctaggart said:


> Ok, I can't get those tensioners off because they're backwards. Suggestions?


You need to back the tensioner screws off so you can slide the wheel forward and get the chain off. Then slide the wheel out, remove the QR, then they should slide off the axle. I'd be a little worried that you didn't have much axle in the actual dropout.

Install them on the outside. Then in the future you can leave the tensioners adjusted to the correct chain tension. Loosen the QR and pop them off the frame (may require completely removing the QR). Then you can remove the wheel and reinstall it without having to set your chain tension again.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

cruso414 said:


> with my Jone's inspired 960 cranks.


Man, that looks bling, what kind of frame is that?? 
Nice work on the race regardless what you placed, 50 miles is no joke.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*to see pics of the frame check out my thread*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> Man, that looks bling, what kind of frame is that??
> Nice work on the race regardless what you placed, 50 miles is no joke.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6000472#poststop


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Those all look really sweet! Bookmarking for later.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Bump. Saved the thread, as the tensioners, chainrings and cogs are high on my want list.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you think it'd be possible to modify your tensioners to work with the Alfine?
One guy made a set: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521068
Basically it is integrating the non-turn washer into the tensioner. Demand would probably be really low so just double the price.

Also, how thick are your Ti chainrings?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

mods need to sticky this, do we have a mod here?


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

bump for subscription!


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

PM Sent....


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Man you guys are awesome, i never expected this much interested in my work. 
I've been real busy getting some tooling finalized and tweaking my programing and things are going awesome. I managed to score on some large chunks of material so i was able to build some really solid long lasting and accurate fixtures for making the chainrings and cogs. I tested the first one last week and it works great! I have just finished my design on some spiderless chainrings that some of you requested for ENO cranks and the such.
I'm pretty happy with the outcome and i'm hoping to get a prototype done today or tomorrow so stay tuned for some new pics.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> mods need to sticky this, do we have a mod here?


As much as i would like that, i wouldnt expect it or even want that without throwing MTBR a bit more for advertising. Once i get rolling full steam, it is on my list of things to do.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Do you think it'd be possible to modify your tensioners to work with the Alfine?
> One guy made a set: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521068
> Basically it is integrating the non-turn washer into the tensioner. Demand would probably be really low so just double the price.
> 
> Also, how thick are your Ti chainrings?


Deffinately not out of the question.. i'll look into it once i get some free time. Thanks for the link:thumbsup:


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

This how the best companies start up, a keen skilled community member that is accessible and can offer the human touch (as well as top notch products).

Loads of companies lose this as they grow trying to meet demand.

I hope you go from strength to strength chap


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

Bump so I know where to buy next


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

if its stickied we dont have to bump


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Has any one gotten the Ti chain rings yet?? Pics??

Thank you

Tom


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

cruso414 said:


> with my Jone's inspired 960 cranks.


Sexxxxxy cranks and chainring dude! Let us know how long the color lasts on the teeth.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

njbiker66 said:


> Has any one gotten the Ti chain rings yet?? Pics??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Tom


So far noone has followed through on ti orders...Just alot of stainless cogs and aluminum chainrings and tensioners.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Frs1661 said:


> Sexxxxxy cranks and chainring dude! Let us know how long the color lasts on the teeth.


Thanks for the compliment on the ring, and yes that crank is damn sexy! (i know, that didnt sound good)
As far as the color, it's a standard anodize so it'll last as long as the color on any other chainring that's anodized, like shimano, E Thirteen, ect....


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> This how the best companies start up, a keen skilled community member that is accessible and can offer the human touch (as well as top notch products).
> 
> Loads of companies lose this as they grow trying to meet demand.
> 
> I hope you go from strength to strength chap


Thanks bud:thumbsup: 
If this really takes off, i'll deffinately stay connected with the community. This is part of the reason why i'm investing so much time into my programing and fixtures, so i can hire someone to run the machines without sacraficing quality while i handle the customer end and travel to races, events, ect, and also work on developing new products or improving exisiting ones. 
That's really the fun part of it all. It has been a learning experience though. I've been a machinist all my working life, so i'm not a "salesman" so to speak.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't wait to come pick mine up!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Man you guys are awesome, i never expected this much interested in my work.
> I've been real busy getting some tooling finalized and tweaking my programing and things are going awesome. I managed to score on some large chunks of material so i was able to build some really solid long lasting and accurate fixtures for making the chainrings and cogs. I tested the first one last week and it works great! I have just finished my design on some spiderless chainrings that some of you requested for ENO cranks and the such.
> I'm pretty happy with the outcome and i'm hoping to get a prototype done today or tomorrow so stay tuned for some new pics.


I would like to get a spiderless Middleburn ring, in ti. and some other parts.

email me [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

1strongone1 said:


> I would like to get a spiderless Middleburn ring, in ti. and some other parts.
> 
> email me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


That's what I said! He just needs a sample to work from.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Are there pictures of the rear cogs on this thread?
I am not sure if i have an outdated program but i don't see any pics other than the red/pink one.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> That's what I said! He just needs a sample to work from.


I have an extra ring I can send him, if he contacts me. I also know a few people in town that would buy a ti Middleburn ring as well.


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

*Which color?*

Which color chainring would best match faded red annodized Chris King hubs?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

*this is always the answer*



headhunter said:


> Which color chainring would best match faded red annodized Chris King hubs?


Pink.


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

umarth said:


> Pink.


I was afraid someone would say that...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

1strongone1 said:


> I have an extra ring I can send him, if he contacts me. I also know a few people in town that would buy a ti Middleburn ring as well.


He responded to my PM, so I'm sure he will get back to you as well. This would be pretty cool to have done. I just don't own a Middleburn yet, or I would have already sent him mine and ordered one... Although it would be nice for YOU to be the guinea pig.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you make some customized colored hub spacers? I also sent you an PM for an request for quote as well. 

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_108_874&products_id=8072


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

1strongone1 said:


> I would like to get a spiderless Middleburn ring, in ti. and some other parts.
> 
> email me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Sure thing! I do need to get a sample as mentioned, but it is on the to-do list. I just made my prototype for spiderless rings and i'll be posting a pic up shortly.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

headhunter said:


> Which color chainring would best match faded red annodized Chris King hubs?


I can not dye the metal as long in the anodizing process, which would give a faded look. Might match ok, but i can not promise 100%


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

D1PHAM said:


> Can you make some customized colored hub spacers? I also sent you an PM for an request for quote as well.
> 
> http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_108_874&products_id=8072


Spacers are on the list along with tons of other goodies but i need to get the programing and fixturing done for each size of chainring cog first before i venture into other stuff.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

UPDATE:
Here's my new spiderless design. This one is for a Shimano M752, but the same design aside from the spline will be used for all spiderless stuff, pending approval from you guys  The pockets shown are also on the back side, and the weight is about 3 grams lighter than a White Industries ENO ring of the same size (i know, splitting hairs). 
Also, i threw a 32t blue ring in there as well.
I'm very happy with how my new tooling and programs are working out, and the quality has improved since their development.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

cbrock450 said:


> Are there pictures of the rear cogs on this thread?
> I am not sure if i have an outdated program but i don't see any pics other than the red/pink one.


They are, you should be seeing a bunch of pictures. If you'd like, i can email you some.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

UPDATED PRICE LIST:

All anodized aluminum chainrings 4 and 5 bolt, up to 38t, any color: $35
All anodized aluminum spiderless chainrings up to 38t, any color: $45
All ti chainrings 4 and 5 bolt up to 38t: $130
All ti spiderless chainrings up to 38t: $140
Please PM me for prices on larger sizes.
All anodized aluminum cogs for standard Shimano splined freehub bodies up to 25T, any color: $30
All stainless steel cogs for standard Shimano splined freehub bodies up to 25t, polished: $50
All ti cogs up to 24t: $100
All tensioners, anodized any color: $20


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey! I think that is my blue ring! lol

Looks awesome!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

KillerSloth said:


> Hey! I think that is my blue ring! lol
> 
> Looks awesome!


It is! And thanks!


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Any pics of a gold tensioner perhaps?


----------



## Injun Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in for a ti cog once I settle into a gear... New to the SS thang.

Also, I sent you a PM...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> Any pics of a gold tensioner perhaps?


I will post pics shortly... it seems that hope actually uses an orange dye instead of gold, or at least that's what it looks like. I tried a few different gold variations and nothing seemed to match, so i tried orange and it looks pretty darn close as long as i dont dye it for too long.
Long story short, i think we got a winner:thumbsup:


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I will post pics shortly... it seems that hope actually uses an orange dye instead of gold, or at least that's what it looks like. I tried a few different gold variations and nothing seemed to match, so i tried orange and it looks pretty darn close as long as i dont dye it for too long.
> Long story short, i think we got a winner:thumbsup:


You are a legend

I feel mean making such a small order  , I will need some rings etc in a while and you will get my business for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> You are a legend
> 
> I feel mean making such a small order  , I will need some rings etc in a while and you will get my business for sure :thumbsup:


Dont sweat it, i needed to get that color down eventually anyways  
You just gave me a reason to do it.

Also, i believe i replied to everyone's PM's and questions, but if i missed someone, please shoot me a message!:thumbsup:

And on a side note, I will be out of town from thursday evening until sunday, so if you dont hear from me durring that time, expect a reply when i return


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess I don't really like that spiderless design. The solid parts kinda ruin it for me.


----------



## peepsalot (May 31, 2009)

Schmucker said:


> I guess I don't really like that spiderless design. The solid parts kinda ruin it for me.


Looks good to me! Reminds me of some classic porsche fuchs wheels:
https://www.julianhunt.net/photos/572101481_EfyJ9-L.jpg
They look best on a hot-rodded beetle though :crazy:


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the chainring design is cool because it's unique, but it doesn't do anything special for me... I think it would look cooler if the arms were sort of "spiraled" if that makes sense... but who am I to talk, I haven't ordered anything yet, (soon though!) and I don't need a spiderless ring.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I like the design of the chainwheel. I'm looking forward to needing and ordering one.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Me too. Might have to organise a group buy for us Aussies. We'll see what the tax man gives back to us first.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I want some of those tensioners. Now I need to decide what color would look best, I'll get back to you in a few days.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hmm well i appreciate the honest input on the spiderless ring, both positive and negative (i'd much rather find out now than later). I may tweak the design slightly, but i'll probably still offer this one for the time being. Anyone else have an opinion? Dont worry about hurting my feelings, your criticism would doing me a huge favor 


BTW, i decided to stay in town to work on some stuff so fire away if you have any questions comments


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it looks really good but I won't be the person buying one (don't have anything spiderless). I do like the above idea of maybe doing a "spiral" effect on the center, but I'm not sure how it would turn out, and how the strength/weight ratio would be.

Also if you do another prototype, maybe try a different color (not black), so it's easier to see the inset portion.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

KillerSloth said:


> I think it looks really good but I won't be the person buying one (don't have anything spiderless). I do like the above idea of maybe doing a "spiral" effect on the center, but I'm not sure how it would turn out, and how the strength/weight ratio would be.
> 
> Also if you do another prototype, maybe try a different color (not black), so it's easier to see the inset portion.


Yea, black wasnt the best for showing, but it's actually a customer's part and he requested black. I'll be doing a gold one soon, so i'll repost it when it's finished.

I do like the spiraled idea though


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

A pink pair for a customer (21t aluminum cog, 25grams and 32t x 104bcd, 30grams)
They are exactly the same color, i'm just a bad photographer


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

If your camera has an adjustable "white balance" you can probably rectify those colours.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Stevob said:


> If your camera has an adjustable "white balance" you can probably rectify those colours.


It is most definitely NOT a white balance issue. It's the fact that the cog is angled more towards the light source. Lay them both on a flat surface, and they should look the same. Either way (who really cares), they look cool to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks guys, it is deffinately an angle issue in that picture, but my camera doesnt have white balance, which is a whole nother issue if i want to take pics indoors. I need to get a decent light/camera setup eventually.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

can you make a 31Tooth 104


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

biketuna said:


> can you make a 31Tooth 104


i can, however it may require modification of your crank to work properly.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Hello ISuckAtRiding,

Glad to see that you've been able to turn your passion into a money making venture for you.

However, your thread here is spam and we can't allow people to spam our forums. You have kept things to this one thread, and that's great. However, even having one thread, that keeps popping back to the top is still spam.

If you buy an ad in our classifieds section ( http://classifieds.mtbr.com/ ) that helps. But a better solution than a 30 day ad would be an advertising campaign on our site.

I realize that it may be out of your budget at this point, but keep us in mind for the future. If you ARE interested right now, PM me or email me for more info.

Fans of your products are still free to discuss them and post photos. And you are still free to respond to those posts.

Thanks for your cooperation.

-gregg kato, Site Manager

(Edit: After discussions with the OP, I am reopening this thread for the time being. Our purpose is not to try and squeeze every nickel and dime from every possible avenue, and discussing this product is not the question. We have a set of rules and guidelines that we need to enforce to be fair to EVERYONE. At this time I am reopening this thread and the OPs classified ad is here: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=37587&cat=500 )


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you have samples of the Middleburn rings yet?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Bump for the unlock.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Holy Crap!!!*

How have I just now found this post? Your stuff is Gorgeous, total bike porn and as you can tell from the pics, I Love bike porn. I will be ordering a ring and cog for my new Niner Air 9 Carbon.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

way to go Gregg.:thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mattkock said:


> How have I just now found this post? Your stuff is Gorgeous, total bike porn and as you can tell from the pics, I Love bike porn. I will be ordering a ring and cog for my new Niner Air 9 Carbon.


holy crap that thing is bling. It must be like riding on nothing at all. Let me know when you're ready, i'd love to have some parts on that beast.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Do you have samples of the Middleburn rings yet?


I do, and i can make one, although mine arent as offset as the middleburns *yet*. I dont think they are as flat as the Boone ones though. I am planning on doing some more offset ones so the chainline will be on with the stock middleburn rings.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks a bunch Gregg, i really appreciate the unlock.

here's the link to my most current ad:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=40406&cat=24


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I do, and i can make one, although mine arent as offset as the middleburns *yet*. I dont think they are as flat as the Boone ones though. I am planning on doing some more offset ones so the chainline will be on with the stock middleburn rings.


I look forward to my 33 tooth.

Thanks.


----------



## barny7 (Sep 1, 2009)

just started looking at your products. Awesome! I been looking for Ti rigs and cogs for a while cause I'm a Ti freek. My question is what is the difference in duribility between the Alum, SS and Ti. I'm not a weight weenie. I just like durable products. Is the Ti more durable and how much more? Thanks

B7


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

barny7 said:


> just started looking at your products. Awesome! I been looking for Ti rigs and cogs for a while cause I'm a Ti freek. My question is what is the difference in duribility between the Alum, SS and Ti. I'm not a weight weenie. I just like durable products. Is the Ti more durable and how much more? Thanks
> 
> B7


Thanks!
Ti is nice because it's about half the weight of steel with similar wear properties. I dont think it'll last AS long as steel, but it'll hold up quite a bit better than aluminum. Personally, i run aluminum in the front, and ti in the rear. Aluminum is about 2/3's the weight of ti, so that's kinda why i like it in the front.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

so guys, i got some new product updates.
First off, i am now doing spiderless rings for WI ENO cranks, and Bontrager cranks like the ones that come on the Rig. I also have a Middleburn one in the works as well. I have also come out with a new design for the spiderless rings, but i am still offering the old design as well.
Here's some pictures:
ENO spline with the new design









Bontrager spline with the old design









Also in the works are several new cogs. I am now offering threaded cogs for those running BMX type hubs. These are released and avalible for purchase. Also, i am making a 2 piece cog with an aluminum spider and ti or stainless teeth. This helps bring the weight down considerably over a standard stainless steel cog, but you still get the longevity. This expecially helps out on larger cogs. You'd save about 25g on a 20t over a standard stainless. Also, this allows you to have cool anodized colors that you normally couldnt get with steel or ti. The actual steel or ti piece (ti in these pictures, 18t) is an actual press fit onto the aluminium spider around the pins and into the pockets. It is captured in there so you actually have both the pins and the pockets driving, instead of just the pins. Then the pins are swedged to keep the cog from coming off. 
These pins are also machined from the spider, so it's all one piece to give it strength instead of drilling holes and using rivets.
The release date on these will be in about 1-2 weeks.
They have a 5mm base, offset to one side.

























Next up is my tensioners. I have beefed up the design slightly, and i am now offering a standard set and a short set. The short set is 1/4" shorter than the standard set, which is good for frames with shorter dropouts and people who run their wheel from the middle of the dropout to the rear.
Here's a short set. 









Also, here's some interesting rings that i've made for some of you guys
135bcd 45T









26t granny gear









33t xtr m960 titanium ring









Last but not least, check out my blog for new pricing
https://homebrewedcomponents.wordpress.com/


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Wait, so what are the threaded cogs for BMX hubs? Are these 1.37x24tpi thread on cogs that would also work for a fixed gear?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Wait, so what are the threaded cogs for BMX hubs? Are these 1.37x24tpi thread on cogs that would also work for a fixed gear?


Yes sir!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

46t 102bcd for xtr m960 crank, middle ring position.


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan, I must say i wasn't really crazy about the design when I first saw it, but really needed a spiderless ring. Upon receiving it I was pleasantly surprised, it looked better than I thought and really like how it looks on the bike. I think the pictures of it in black really don't do it justice. I did see the one you made for someone that has the cutouts curved for an Eno crank I think, I do like the looks of that a little better. When I settle on my gearing will be ordering one of those in Stainless.


----------



## SKRDR (Jun 9, 2009)

I just ordered a 36T. Cant wait.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Those black shorty tensioners look even better in person:thumbsup: 

Unfortunately I found a gap on both sides of the weld seam of my rear rim this weekend, so I won't be testing them too soon. Big bummer.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks guys!

UPDATE:
Untill 10/16/09, i am offering *25%* off* titanium cogs*. Check my blog for standard pricing, and subtract 25% from that. My titanium chainrings are also repriced to $110 for 4 and 5 bolt rings up to 36t. That is not a sale price either.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Spyder*

ISAR-

do you/can you make crankset spiders with Specialized Fact spline?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

totally_fixxated said:


> ISAR-
> 
> do you/can you make crankset spiders with Specialized Fact spline?


Not at this moment, i don't have a spline sample and it'd take me a while to be able to get to it. I do have plans for spider development in the future for spiderless cranks though.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*spiderless/cogs*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> I do have plans for spider development in the future for spiderless cranks though.


Xlnt.

Are your threaded cogs ready? Pix?

Thanx-


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

totally_fixxated said:


> Xlnt.
> 
> Are your threaded cogs ready? Pix?
> 
> Thanx-


Yes sir, but i don't have any pics yet. They will look just like my other cogs except threaded instead of splined. I have some to do this week, so hopefully i can get a pic up eventually.


----------



## mvi (Jan 15, 2004)

So there is a ring for the XTR 952 crank spline? How many teeth -and $?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

A friend sent me a link to this thread and all I can say is WOW! I was curious, have you made any spiderless chainrings for the Specialized S-WORKS cranks? I have some coming in the mail for my single speed and I was thinking about getting a custom ring made.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mvi said:


> So there is a ring for the XTR 952 crank spline? How many teeth -and $?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes sir, any tooth count you want up to 36t for now. They're $45 for aluminum.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Cabdoctor said:


> A friend sent me a link to this thread and all I can say is WOW! I was curious, have you made any spiderless chainrings for the Specialized S-WORKS cranks? I have some coming in the mail for my single speed and I was thinking about getting a custom ring made.


Thanks!

is this the same crank that totally_fixxated was asking about? i guess i could come up with something down the road if i can get my hands on a sample.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes it is. I'll have a spider I could loan you in a few days. It'll have the splines you need.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Cabdoctor said:


> Yes it is. I'll have a spider I could loan you in a few days. It'll have the splines you need.


that's a pretty sweet crankset.
I would appreciate it, although i must warn you it might take me a couple two three weeks to get to it. I can model the spline up fairly quickly and send it back, but i dont want to promise anything soon as far as production.

BTW,Totally_fixxed, would you be interested in a spiderless ring for that crank, or are you set on a spider? I'm working on a better design for my spiderless rings at this moment.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah time is no problem at all. I'll pull the spider and send it to you asap. I'll PM you with more info


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*144mm*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> BTW,Totally_fixxed, would you be interested in a spiderless ring for that crank, or are you set on a spider?
> I'm working on a better design for my spiderless rings at this moment.


I'm looking for a spider in 144mm BCD, for track chainrings.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

reckon you could do a drop out with a hanger for a KHS solo one se 29er??


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

totally_fixxated said:


> I'm looking for a spider in 144mm BCD, for track chainrings.


give me a couple weeks and i'll try to get a spider design rolling


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> reckon you could do a drop out with a hanger for a KHS solo one se 29er??


i have sort of a universal design that might work for ya. I made one a while back for myself, but i've been thinking about producing them again.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

so i refined the spiraled design a little bit... can i get some opinions on it?


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

I like that. Next one will be that design for sure.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*disc spider*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> give me a couple weeks and i'll try to get a spider design rolling


Thanx-

something simple will work. 
round disc with the five chain ring mounting holes and the crank spline attachment will work.
no fancy machining needed, just utilitarian.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks good.......unfortunately, this will probably be the third product (second chainring, one freewheel), I need to order from Dan 
This guy is bad news!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Cactus Jack said:


> Looks good.......unfortunately, this will probably be the third product (second chainring, one freewheel), I need to order from Dan
> This guy is bad news!


i put crack in my product so they keep coming back


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

BTW, the 2 piece cogs are officially released as of yesterday!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> so i refined the spiraled design a little bit... can i get some opinions on it?


Looks great

how about anodizing before the "solid" windows are machined out? (the windows at 12,2,5,7, and 10 o'clock) leaving silver pockets?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

here's one i was working on late last night, i think it follows the theme of the rest of my stuff a little better. But im no artist.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> Looks great
> 
> how about anodizing before the "solid" windows are machined out? (the windows at 12,2,5,7, and 10 o'clock) leaving silver pockets?


[/QUOTE]
thanks!
i could do it but i'd be worried about a not-so-clean edge, plus they'd have to cost more because it would really throw a wrench in production. it would look cool though


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Just keep em the way they are, still look great!! If I wasn't using a belt drive I would get a few for sure. maybe a ring for my 1x9 when my current one wears out.

the new one-piece below is awesome!!

I have always liked the look of the bmx sprockets


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> here's one i was working on late last night, i think it follows the theme of the rest of my stuff a little better. But im no artist.


That looks AWESOME!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks!
And the bright side is that it's about the same weight (within a gram or 2).


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

I would say no to spiral effects. When you reverse the ring to get more life out of it it looks horrible. 

The yellow BMX style looks great. Clean and simple.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

DiDaDunlop said:


> I would say no to spiral effects. When you reverse the ring to get more life out of it it looks horrible.
> 
> The yellow BMX style looks great. Clean and simple.


the spiderless rings arent designed to be reversible because of the offsets and everything to get the chainline right.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you ever check your email? I'm waiting on a response...


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> the spiderless rings arent designed to be reversible because of the offsets and everything to get the chainline right.


Would this also be the case with ENO's? WI's chainrings are reversable, I believe.
+1 on the yellow BMX. I couls see that as my next ENO ring in Stainless, 32t.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

BurkeVT said:


> Would this also be the case with ENO's? WI's chainrings are reversable, I believe.
> +1 on the yellow BMX. I couls see that as my next ENO ring in Stainless, 32t.


well WI isnt technically reversable, the chainline is off if you flip it around because there is a hub that is only on one side. You can flip it over, but if you want your chainline perfect, you need to change your cog location. Mine are the same in that respect, except for ti, which comes with a spacer that is a seperate piece.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Do you ever check your email? I'm waiting on a response...


sorry bud, i didnt get that far in yet on my emails. i get tons of them, so i try to tackle the bulk of it in the evenings. Ill reply tonite


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

I am going to need some of these when I get my Kish!


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

sent email today, can't wait!
c


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:



ISuckAtRiding said:


> here's one i was working on late last night, i think it follows the theme of the rest of my stuff a little better. But im no artist.


I like this new design! Agree, ties in with your chainrings quite nicely. Would you offer this in ti? 
Thanks!

L8


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

l84biking said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I like this new design! Agree, ties in with your chainrings quite nicely. Would you offer this in ti?
> Thanks!
> ...


Thanks!
And yes, i do offer it in ti.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Any news on that two piece cog? I have just ordered a crap steel cog to get my ss going as I NEED one of these bad boys in 18t and a 32t chainring to go with my chain tugs!!!!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> Any news on that two piece cog? I have just ordered a crap steel cog to get my ss going as I NEED one of these bad boys in 18t and a 32t chainring to go with my chain tugs!!!!


Yes sir, they are released as of this past Monday! Shoot me an email or something if you'd like to order one.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweeeeeet

You have a pm


----------



## SnowStorm (Dec 14, 2008)

(unnecessary bump)

Haven't been on mtbr for awhile, but.......damn this is sweet. Mad props for you doing all of this the right way and offering reasonable pricing. I will be sending a link to this thread to my school's team listserv. You will soon have my order for a red ENO ring and cog for my soon-to-be-built singlespeed. Looking forward to quick releases and seatpost collars in the future....


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Got the ring for my XT M-750 cranks today. Looks awesome! Can't wait to get it on a bike where it will be awesomer :rockon:

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Overlord66 (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like the looks of the storm sky cog on the website. Is it aluminum and is it possible to add just a little more blue to it? I'm thinking of a cog and chain ring combo.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

SnowStorm said:


> (unnecessary bump)
> 
> Haven't been on mtbr for awhile, but.......damn this is sweet. Mad props for you doing all of this the right way and offering reasonable pricing. I will be sending a link to this thread to my school's team listserv. You will soon have my order for a red ENO ring and cog for my soon-to-be-built singlespeed. Looking forward to quick releases and seatpost collars in the future....


Thanks man, appreciate the props!
Let me know whenever you're ready or that ring 
As for qr's and seatpost clamps, maybe down the road, but i'm really josesing to come out with a crankset next


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

redwarrior said:


> Got the ring for my XT M-750 cranks today. Looks awesome! Can't wait to get it on a bike where it will be awesomer :rockon:
> 
> Thanks Dan!


looks awesome, nice job on the polish!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Overlord66 said:


> I really like the looks of the storm sky cog on the website. Is it aluminum and is it possible to add just a little more blue to it? I'm thinking of a cog and chain ring combo.


Thanks!
The cog is stainless steel, and the color comes from the heat treating so it basically is the luck of the draw with it. As for the chainring, i dont make stainless rings, so i really cant do a matched set unfortunately


----------



## Overlord66 (Sep 16, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks!
> The cog is stainless steel, and the color comes from the heat treating so it basically is the luck of the draw with it. As for the chainring, i dont make stainless rings, so i really cant do a matched set unfortunately


Could you do a root beer Aluminum chainring? Do they match at all?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Overlord66 said:


> Could you do a root beer Aluminum chainring? Do they match at all?


I do, it's not a perfect match, but it's not too far off. I think they'd look ok together. You can see the differences between the 2 if you look at the brown chainring on the Rig on my blog.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

>


Dan, I may just have to buy a crank just so I can run one of these rings on my new bike! I LOVE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

*cogs*

ISAR- PM SENT.
Thanks


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Shimano XTR M960 146bcd chain guide/light bash ring. 46.5 grams, nearly 20g's less than the other guy's, and half the price at $35. Made of 7075 aluminum, so it'll take a beating.









tons of tensioners, long and short.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

might I humbly suggest a xmas-special combo ring/cog? 
(doesn't HAVE to be ano'd red and green but...)

I'm settling my gearing as well right now, will be looking at a stainless set once I'm better acquainted with the 1x1.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm never liked the M960 bashrings which mount in place of the big ring. They leave too much space between themselves and the middle ring, which decreases your ground clearance and just looks weird. What I would love to see is a bashring which mounts to the outside of the spider where the middle ring mounts.


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

Your chain tensioners look great but I am confused as to how they work with a QR skewer? Do you by chance have any pics of this?


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

poorboy006 said:


> Your chain tensioners look great but I am confused as to how they work with a QR skewer? Do you by chance have any pics of this?


I think I can help with that :thumbsup:

Works just fine with a QR you just have to unscrew the end and feed the tugs on, they fit on the end of the 9mm axle with the drop out locating "tabs" pointing inwards


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

So the dropout tabs rest within the dropout yet fit the O.D. of the hub axle and the QR just squeezes everything together then....Nice

My next question then is can I get ANO orange which size do I need?

By the way Roy...that is a sweet looking whip you got there


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

exactly and cheers 

Dan will sort you out I'm sure, his pm inbox is full at the moment but if you go to his website you can email him from there


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for answering some questions for me while i was out of town Steve!
Pretty soon i'll have to start paying you 

Poorboy, shoot me a message if you want and i can help you figure out what size you need. Orange is not a problem though!
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Customization*

Let's say I get you a JPG of a simple logo I'd like to see on a chain ring for the Bontrager crank (Fisher Rig). It would fit perfectly in the non-cutout portion of the chaing ring (sorry for the terminology). Could you do that?


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

theGliberal said:


> Let's say I get you a JPG of a simple logo I'd like to see on a chain ring for the Bontrager crank (Fisher Rig). It would fit perfectly in the non-cutout portion of the chaing ring (sorry for the terminology). Could you do that?


This is from his blog site, so I'm sure it's possible.

_These single speed or 1×9 specific chainrings are made out of 7075-T6 Aluminum and are completely CNC machined for accuracy. I can make any size that is physically possible, for any type of crank. They feature a lightweight and easy to clean design, taller teeth for less chance of dropping your chain, and they are reversible, so once you wear out one side, just flip it over to double your life. They come anodized in many different colors. These are made to order, so there's a very short lead time, usually less than a week. I can also do custom engraving or patterns for an extra charge.
These chainrings are ROUND so no tight/loose spots caused by the ring._


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

PM sent....thanks for all the help!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay, it's been a crazy week, a tree fell on my truck while i was driving earlier this week and it's been a nightmare trying to get it taken care of. Nobody seems to want to take the blame (a construction company was working near it and cut the roots to dig a big drainage ditch next to it. real smart thing to do to a 75 eucaliptus on a windy day). I'm ok as well as the other people that were also hit, but the truck isnt legally drivable as is.
The other people involved got the worst of it, their car was completely crushed. I got the end of the tree so it's just light to moderate sheetmetal damage to every pannel but the tailgate, lights, mirrors and glass. Here's some pics, i backed my truck out of the way before the photographer got there, but it's the little red ranger in some of the background pics.
http://actionphotography.exposuremanager.com/g/tree_vs_vehicle_rescue
I'll be getting to all your messages shortly, i'm just trying to catch up after loosing some time over that fiasco.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

Bad deal.

you're in san marcos? I know the area well.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

nasty one glad your ok chap


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

My wife and I saw that on the news. Glad to hear your alright.


----------



## moto450 (May 24, 2008)

Did you get my PM and email for a order?? Hope all is well after the accident


----------



## dirtydoug (Nov 19, 2006)

Guess you could change your handle to I Suck at Driving now.  Glad you are alright that could have ended much worse. Out in Rocky Mountain National Park last year a guy was hiking a pine fell on him and killed him right there on the spot.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

dirtydoug said:


> Guess you could change your handle to I Suck at Driving now.  Glad you are alright that could have ended much worse. Out in Rocky Mountain National Park last year a guy was hiking a pine fell on him and killed him right there on the spot.


i suck at driving, huh lol
I typically dont hit stuff, but falling objects are hard to avoid if you dont know they're coming.
Sucks to hear a guy got taken out, i can see how that could happen. That tree didnt make a sound until it hit my truck. I guess that answers the age old question: "If a tree falls and noone is around to hear it, does it make a sound?" 
Not until it hits something.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

moto450 said:


> Did you get my PM and email for a order?? Hope all is well after the accident


i did, i'll reply shortly to everyone
and thanks, everything is cool, just all the red tape i gotta go through to get my truck replaced is a major headache


----------



## stu44 (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone downunder in Aus that wants to check these rings out, Ive ordered a couple from Dan, and they will be on a few rigs at the Aussie SS Nationals at the end of the month

Cheers
Stu


----------



## SKRDR (Jun 9, 2009)

I got my 36T last week and it's awesome. Great quality and finish. I want a 22T aluminum granny gear in red for me geared bike. Can you do one of those? If it's not ramped will it shift ok?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I'm never liked the M960 bashrings which mount in place of the big ring. They leave too much space between themselves and the middle ring, which decreases your ground clearance and just looks weird. What I would love to see is a bashring which mounts to the outside of the spider where the middle ring mounts.


BM- I completely agree with you on this and like your idea.
ISAR- Any chance of you trying this idea?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

SKRDR said:


> I got my 36T last week and it's awesome. Great quality and finish. I want a 22T aluminum granny gear in red for me geared bike. Can you do one of those? If it's not ramped will it shift ok?


Thanks!
No prob on a 22t. Granny gears are actually not ramped, so mine should be fine for you.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> BM- I completely agree with you on this and like your idea.
> ISAR- Any chance of you trying this idea?


Unfortunately, i cant do that due to the counterbores where the chainring bolts are. It would look sweet though. I do have some ideas for one that fills the gap between the ears and the middle ring for modified m960's. I think that's the only flaw, it looks weird from the side because of how it stands off.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow Dan - glad to hear you are OK - I figured you were just busy as H3LL and that the ring was taking a little longer! Eucalyptus trees and wind are a bad combo - I grew up in Poway and they would come down every time the Santanas blew in...


----------



## SKRDR (Jun 9, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks!
> No prob on a 22t. Granny gears are actually not ramped, so mine should be fine for you.


Awesome, I'll be ordering one in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## moto450 (May 24, 2008)

Dan,

PM sent

Brett


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you have spacer kits to match the cogs?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bmw said:


> Do you have spacer kits to match the cogs?


not yet, but possibly soon.

I have some good news, i just put a deposit on a CNC lathe, which will help production emensely. I'm really excited about this, it opens up a whole bunch of opportunity. It'll make my parts look better, be even more accurate, and i'll be able to produce them faster.
Also, i'm just about caught up on orders after all the setbacks this month with falling trees, and some electrical issues with the machine. I'm working hard through the weekend to make this happen. 
I've also decided to stock as much of the standard stuff as i can to speed up the process. I also have several dealers lined up, and RD from Shawnee is ceramic coating my rings and selling them. Feel free to contact him to purchase my stuff as he keeps some in stock. I will be letting you know who the dealers are once everything is setup and official. I will say that they are great companies and i'm pretty excited about it. Overseas shipping will not be an issue either, for anyone who is wondering about it. You guys are obviously always free to contact and order from me, especially for custom stuff, but the dealers will have some in stock which will probably be a little faster than going through me. 
This will also allow me more time to jump on here and answer questions for you guys.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I got my cog today. :thumbsup: 

I'm still waiting on a set of Middleburn cranks from mntbiketandems, so it will be a while before I can try out the cog. :madman: (and see if my hard gear choice is going to hurt too much)


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent you an email via web site.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey ISAR - got the 32t 1/8" ring today. Looks great! Can't wait to try it out - I should be home tomorrow afternoon early enough to swap out the old 33t and put this on, tighten up the chain and give'er a ride. Very clean and the red came out nice. I'll recommend you to anyone.


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

PM sent. Can't wait to get your stuff and start SSing.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'm Now Sportin' a Full-On...*

HomeBrewed SS drivetrain. Dan I got some time in on the new 21-tooth Ti cog over the last few days, and love it! Fit and finish are fantastic and of course, it mates up perfectly with the Ti Chainring. Now I just need to figure out what to do with my 'cast-off' cogs!!


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

Sent you an email via web site.


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

sent you an email via your website


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

So, I've gone through this thread figuring out what I need. Besides a single short tensioner in black which I am sure you have in stock, could I get the following?

- 18t 2 piece cog with the alloy inner section matching my red I-9 hub (see pic below)

- an 18t stainless cog with an ISO 6 bolt disc brake rotor mount. I have a Boone Ti cog drilled out to be mounted to where a disc brake rotor is normally bolted on. So, I can run a conventional rear hub now as a fixie. It's definitely starting to see some wear.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

chuckc1971 said:


> So, I've gone through this thread figuring out what I need. Besides a single short tensioner in black which I am sure you have in stock, could I get the following?
> 
> - 18t 2 piece cog with the alloy inner section matching my red I-9 hub (see pic below)
> 
> - an 18t stainless cog with an ISO 6 bolt disc brake rotor mount. I have a Boone Ti cog drilled out to be mounted to where a disc brake rotor is normally bolted on. So, I can run a conventional rear hub now as a fixie. It's definitely starting to see some wear.


Tomicog already makes stainless ISO mount cogs; I doubt ISAR will try to cut in on another homebrew component maker


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

boomn said:


> Tomicog already makes stainless ISO mount cogs; I doubt ISAR will try to cut in on another homebrew component maker


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Where is ISAR?  

I've been trying to reach him for over a week.
Need a Ti solid cog 18t for Shimano compatible hub. For my new build. 

Are you there? 
PM me or reply to my emails.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

What do the single speed chainrings look like on the other side?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

They are pretty much "Mirror image" rings. Same on both sides... That way when the teeth finally start to wear, you can flip the ring and it will look identical and you can work the teeth the other way!


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

Climber999 said:


> Where is ISAR?
> 
> I've been trying to reach him for over a week.
> Need a Ti solid cog 18t for Shimano compatible hub. For my new build.
> ...


I have sent some emails as well and havent heard anything back either.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

He travels a bit, so it's not unusual for him to not return emails for a while.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Copied from the other thread:

sorry guys, didn't realize i had some responses here. 
Here's a bit of an update, I've come to the realization that I'm not going to get ahead the way I'm doing things. I need to do some serious machine upgrades like converting my mill from stepper motors to servos, getting my automatic tool changer working, along with some multi piece fixturing. I also need to come up with a quick change pallet system for my tooling. Lastly, i have to come up with a real website with a web store and get a real inventory/part number system going with my quickbooks so i don't waste unnecessary time looking through paypal and emails trying to log orders, which isn't exactly foolproof. I've been trying to do all this while I'm running parts but it's impossible to keep up with production and make any significant progress. It's just me here, and answering emails alone is practically a full time job. So with that said, I've decided to close shop *TEMPORARILY*, probably for about a month or less, till i get to where i want to be with the equipment, and so i can possibly hire someone to help out. I do not want to be like other small manufacturers who have ridiculous lead times and/or waiting lists just for a cog, which is the direction things have been heading. It also doesn't help that I'm overly optimistic of what i can do in a day.
Hopefully you guys understand and will stick with me once I'm up and rolling. It's important to me that you know that I'm not giving up or losing interest, it's actually quit the opposite. I've already spent far more than I've made on this, not even including time, and I'm about to spend quite a bit more.
My goal for all this is to maintain a good quality part for a reasonable price while keeping it simple, modest, honest, and about the sport. 
Thanks alot for all your business and check my blog in the future for progress updates.

PS: This does not effect current orders, i am currently wrapping up the last of them before i start.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

This actually makes me happy. Too many small shops end up the victim of success, and by the time they try to upgrade their business processes, it's too late or too expensive. Good call on getting it done now, especially since the season is essentially over for most of us.

For the website, there are several excellent shop-in-a-box solutions. I'd suggest fighting the temptation to role your own, and going with something off the shelf.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I am both happy and sad about the above anouncement. Happy, because hopefully you can get your process to be more efficient and actually make money doing it, but sad because I can't get the custom chainring I contacted you about last week. I wish you all the best and I will be checking your website frequently.

Mark


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Gah! and here I thought of ordering a ring up eariler this w/e. Oh well. Guess I'll wait a bit. Good luck with your expansion! I'll for sure be wanting a ring when you're up and running.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that things are going well enough for you to make the upgrades necessary to grow the business. I'll be looking forward to when you're up and running again because I was thinking that a black ano "spoked" ring would look killer on my spiderless XT M750's.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Gar, another thing scratched from the Christmas list. Good luck with things, ISAR. You have a great product.


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

If anyone knows ISAR please give him a nudge - having seen this thread a while back, I ordered and paid for a ring from him about a month ago.

I haven't received the goods, and he hasn't replied to any of my emails.

All I'd like is a confirmation that either he's going to send the ring - even if it takes a while that's OK, I can wait. Or that he can't fill the order, and will refund the money. I'm understandably annoyed that he's not bothering to reply to my emails.

So ISAR if you read this please contact me.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

That's another important detail to be added... telephone number.

Once he gets all tooled up I think it'd be cool if he started making SS hub compatible 6spd cassettes with the full gear range.

I'll be ordering some cogs in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*ISAR Rings*

A few ISAR ceramic coated rings in stock. 102, 104mm and a couple spiderless for older Shimano.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> A few ISAR ceramic coated rings in stock. 102, 104mm and a couple spiderless for older Shimano.


How much for the 102mm?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

ajantom - did you read the post about five before yours (#221) where he said that he would be "out of touch" for a bit while setting up the new equip and shop? I had a few week wait for my ring, as I caught him in a transition stage a little while back too. It was worth the wait, IMO!


----------



## mdcon (Feb 17, 2008)

What are max teeth for xtr 960 (102). I currently use black spire 34. Looking for 38?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

mdcon said:


> What are max teeth for xtr 960 (102). I currently use black spire 34. Looking for 38?


Once ISAR gets back into business (thread below) I'm getting a 36 tooth for my XTR 960 (102 mm BCD) on my 1X9 29er. Shimano is retarded for having a non-standard 102 mm BCD, when 104 mm would be lighter and standard. Then I would not need a custom setup.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

crazy8, your sig line link is broken. What have you got for spiderless rings? Cost? PM me!


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I would like to order an aluminum 27T to replace my 4-bolt, 64BCD granny and go 1x9 when ISAR opens up shop again.

It is funny, the chainline on my Cannondale Rush is setup up such that the granny is actually pretty well centered on the cassette. In fact, the chain seems more crossed in middle-ring to largest cog than it does in granny-ring to smallest cog in my current 2x9 setup.

I am also thinking that I can help things a bit putting all three BB spacers on the drive side (rather than 2 on drive, 1 on non-drive). I could even adjust my cleats to compensate for the shifted crank if I noticed the difference.

This setup would give almost the same range as my 2x9 (22,32 chain rings and 11-32 cassette). I would essentially loose my highest gear and my lowest gear. BTW, I am switching to an 11-34 cassette to add a little range.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ATBScott - maybe I was being a little hasty. Just annoyed that he hasn't answered any emails since I paid for the ring a month back.

I do really want one of his rings - they look lovely! It's for a Ti Softail that I've just built up, and would be the finishing touch - here's a pic in 1x9 mode......










I'm getting a White Industries Eccentric hub built up to let me run it as an SS with no tensioner


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice - who built the frame? Not familiar with that downtube label - Global?

I am starting to think that I want a Ti Fatback - build as a Fat Bike but also have a set of "regular" 29'er wheels - set up as a SS but also be able to gear it.

A Red ISAR ring would look good with those tires...


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tensioners*

I ordered some of ISAR's tensioners and after about 6 weeks they hadn't arrived.

I emailed him, he said he sent them. I assume they ended up in that mysterious place with my pens and other lost stuff.

He sent me another set, no Q's asked and paid for the shipping to Australia.

I'm sure he made no money out of the transaction, probably cost him, but he demonstrated his reliability and integrety. ISAR is the sort guy who deserves to do well and make a buck out of this.

And his tensioners are beautifully made and work well.

I will be in the queue when he is up and running again.

Rob


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

yo dan any word on my chainwheel? no rush, just curious.
by the way i have those cranks at work so anytime your by there remind me and you can pick them up. 

brian.


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

ATBScott said:


> Nice - who built the frame? Not familiar with that downtube label - Global?
> 
> I am starting to think that I want a Ti Fatback - build as a Fat Bike but also have a set of "regular" 29'er wheels - set up as a SS but also be able to gear it.
> 
> A Red ISAR ring would look good with those tires...


Yeah a red ring would look nice - I originally was going to go for one, but decided on black, as it'd go with everything!

Global bikes are distributed by these guys - http://www.rideon.co.uk/shop/ViewCategory.aspx?categoryId=76
Ride-On, a bike shop in Yorkshire.

I think the frames are made in Europe, but as I got it 2nd hand, I don't know many details.
It is a lovely frame though, and builds up to a superb handling bike


----------



## st pete biker (Aug 12, 2009)

If anybody knows I suck at riding let him know if I do not hear anything from him by the end of the week i will file a complaint with paypal. I will probably get some flack for this thread but you should fill all your orders before you shut down and just leave people hanging. This is not the way you get a customer base and not getting back to people is unprofessoinal. I do not even want anything from him but a refund at this point


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

st pete biker said:


> I will probably get some flack for this thread but you should fill all your orders before you shut down and just leave people hanging.


I'll start.  Remind yourself to never buy anything custom again, especially a frame! :nono:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

st pete biker said:


> If anybody knows I suck at riding let him know if I do not hear anything from him by the end of the week i will file a complaint with paypal. I will probably get some flack for this thread but you should fill all your orders before you shut down and just leave people hanging. This is not the way you get a customer base and not getting back to people is unprofessoinal. I do not even want anything from him but a refund at this point


If you really had an order in before his made his announcements and he hasn't serviced you like he told everyone he would then you will get no flack from me. Dan is great and I have experienced his excellent customer service first hand, but that doesn't mean we're supposed to excuse him if he messes up. I don't know both sides of your story so I will won't judge either of you


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I'll start.  Remind yourself to never buy anything custom again, especially a frame! :nono:


Buying custom means paying up front entirely on trust, but when the trust is possibly betrayed you are supposed to accept that? Plenty of custom frame makers have disappeared overnight and taken thousands of dollars with them from good, trusting customers and never returned an email or call again... even reputable custom builders that everyone trusted

I want to clarify that I do not think and am not implying that ISAR is going that route


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

st pete biker said:


> If anybody knows I suck at riding let him know if I do not hear anything from him by the end of the week i will file a complaint with paypal. I will probably get some flack for this thread but you should fill all your orders before you shut down and just leave people hanging. This is not the way you get a customer base and not getting back to people is unprofessoinal. I do not even want anything from him but a refund at this point


you need to remember he is only human. has a family and like anyone else has priorities. you should take pride in the wait. take pride in the fact a fellow rider created your product in his personal garage. take pride in the fact that hes just like us and yet there are other riders loaded up with his gear around the states. custom shouldnt have a time limit. its on his time and thats the beauty of it all. take a deap breath and try to understand. oh yea ITS ALMOST CHRISTMAS YOU SCROOGE!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

veloreality said:


> you need to remember he is only human. has a family and like anyone else has priorities. you should take pride in the wait. take pride in the fact a fellow rider created your product in his personal garage. take pride in the fact that hes just like us and yet there are other riders loaded up with his gear around the states. custom shouldnt have a time limit. its on his time and thats the beauty of it all. take a deap breath and try to understand. oh yea ITS ALMOST CHRISTMAS YOU SCROOGE!


to go back to the comparison I just posted about the failure of some frame builders, "family time", "family issues", etc is commonly the reason given before they fly by night and take the money with them. And some of them left with a promise to make the stuff _someday_ too (i.e. no time limit). I know I come off sounding very doubtful of all custom builders, but I am not. I just think you guys need to stop having such a holy view of them. Like you said they are human too, and humans can occasionally screw up. Thankfully that is very much the exception and not the rule

ISAR is an artisan and there is certainly a lot of pride in that, but he is also trying to be a businessman and that brings with it many expectations about customer service (that he seems to be otherwise exceeding).


----------



## st pete biker (Aug 12, 2009)

I am not the only person that is having this problem. I do not understand why some people do not want hold others accountable. Saying that is custom is an easy way out and there should be no time limit. I just want my money back at this point I do not even want the chainring now. It is not very hard to refund money on paypal


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

did you miss the fact that he's retooling for increased production[posted here, and on his blog]? That he said he'll be down for the next month or so with little communication while he's redoing his shop? I'd say he's been up front about it. I've got my order in with him, and am patiently waiting. Time for you to HTFU.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

st pete biker - you do have something of a legit complaint... I would bet that if he is retooling, between the holidays, family and that - that he is not reading the forums. How have you tried to reach him? By e-mail or PM? If just a PM on the forums, it is likely he may not have seen it - if e-mail, then send another to him, letting him know you want your $ back. I am sure you'll be accomodated once he gets the message. I do agree to some extent that lack of communication, in any business, is a deal-killer, but the means of communication needs to be handled correctly for the situation also. I hope you get your part or money back quickly - and if you get your money back it will just mean someone else will get their ring or cog a day sooner - mine was worth the wait.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Patience will be rewarded .


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Ditto on what AZ.MTNS said.............
got my cog and chainring for my El Mariachi from Dan recently...........
He's a standup guy and wish him the best..............
Just hurry up Dan and get production going again so that I can order that spiderless ring, soon


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

st pete biker said:


> If anybody knows I suck at riding let him know if I do not hear anything from him by the end of the week i will file a complaint with paypal. I will probably get some flack for this thread but you should fill all your orders before you shut down and just leave people hanging. This is not the way you get a customer base and not getting back to people is unprofessoinal. I do not even want anything from him but a refund at this point


I'm really sorry i havent replied, i've been staying off the forum because i have a notorious problem of not getting anything done all day when i log on, and now it's crazier than ever trying to retool, get a site going, and restructure my inventory control and entire way of logging orders within a month. I thought most of my pm's were new orders but apparently i was wrong and i should have checked them sooner. You're right, it is unprofessional and i'm really sorry to all that have tried to reach me. Things got out of hand fairly quickly as i was not prepared for any sort of mass production, and i'm taking the time now to restructure in all aspects to take the human error out of the equasion as much as possible. If anyone else is missing orders, please shoot me an email @ [email protected], and please put missing order in the subject line so i know it's not a new order inquiry, even if you think i'm aware of it (except for ajantom and st peter biker). As far as my records show, the last of the orders are machined and will be anodized/shipped this week and i dont want to miss anything because my mill will be out of commision for a week or 2 for upgrades.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

also, thanks to all who help ease some minds while i was away. you are all awesome


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Custom Bike Shops*

Running a grassroots custom bike parts shop can be overwhelming at times. It's a one man operation and you'll have glitches like this happen. Dan is filling the needs of a niche market and found there was more demand than anticipated. Six months into the business he found that his machining set up was lacking, so he's decided to invest time and money to re-tool so that he could continue to make quality parts and fill orders in a timely manner. 
It seems a couple orders got missed in the transition. Dan, thinking current business was taken care of was not monitoring communications. He is now aware of the order issue's. Now give him a chance to fix your problems.


----------



## st pete biker (Aug 12, 2009)

I am sorry if it came off too strong. I just was out of options and did not know which way to go next. I suck at riding I sent you a e mail


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I'll start.  Remind yourself to never buy anything custom again, especially a frame! :nono:


WTF? What does every other custom manufacturer of anything else have to do with one guy, trying to do his best to meet orders and expand business for better service?
What does this have to do with buying a custom frame?
Did you have a bad ride with something? Have you had a bad ride with _everything_? I'm actually more curious than I am sarcastic in that I am very interested to know what would lead you to such a conclusion.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

st pete biker said:


> I am sorry if it came off too strong. I just was out of options and did not know which way to go next. I suck at riding I sent you a e mail


you did what i would have done, no need to be sorry. Luckly RD gave me a ring and alerted me to the thread so i can take care of ya.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Email sent, thanks a bunch Dan, you are the man.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

*GoOd ThInGs*

Dan, i'll send you an email, when i get home, i believe it's 3 hrs diff in time between CA and ON, so you'll get it today 

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Guys, after reading through all the posts, i just want reassure you I'm not disappearing anytime soon. I can see how it may look, but if you saw what's going on behind the scenes, you'd know that it's quite the contrary. I haven't been offline for family time (no wife or kids) or anything of the sorts, I've been spending every day working hard on fixturing, my machines, a website, and an organized way to receive/track orders. Things are moving along well, and i anticipate a return by the first of the year. The website content is just about done, with better product descriptions, a FAQ page with material and sizing explanations, and a web store. There will be t-shirts and other schwag available as well. My domain name is www.homebrewedcomponents.com in case anyone wants to bookmark it for the future when the site it active.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I know this is gay...but it is Christmas time...so...

...any chance of some tiny chain rings I can hang on my tree?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I know this is gay...but it is Christmas time...so...
> 
> ...any chance of some tiny chain rings I can hang on my tree?


haha good idea.... maybe for next year. I can just use cogs and rings that dont pass quality inspection . I did have an idea for a chainring desk clock that i think would be neat.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wind chimes .


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> haha good idea.... maybe for next year. I can just use cogs and rings that dont pass quality inspection . I did have an idea for a chainring desk clock that i think would be neat.


Just make sure you damage them in some way to make them unrideable so people don't try to actually use them thinking they can get a great deal on a defective cog.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Wind chimes .


ha thats actually what i'm making for my mom for xmas!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Just make sure you damage them in some way to make them unrideable so people don't try to actually use them thinking they can get a great deal on a defective cog.


easy way to fix that, make them more expensive than the cogs! 

(j/k)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ha thats actually what i'm making for my mom for xmas!


Have her post a first ride report .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Have her post a first ride report .


ok, but she's entirely biased!


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say that Dan emailed yesterday and explained that my ring was on the way.

Lovely guy and looks to be a great product - can't wait to get it on the bike 

I'm glad he's sorting out production/retooling/website, as I have a friend who had a small business that he let get out of control before he was able to step back, take stock, and upgrade. He lost mates and money in the end. Not a good situation. 

So more power to you Dan!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ok, but she's entirely biased!


I can see it now : logged in as : I.S.A.R's MOM , cant wait to see the avatar ..


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I can see it now : logged in as : I.S.A.R's MOM , cant wait to see the avatar ..


ha, she does check my stuff out, so maybe!
(which means i'll probably get slapped once she sees this for being late on some orders when she visits in Feb. :yikes: )


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Dibs on the first T-shirt you produce Dan............................
I will purchase it, store it away for years, and then re-sale it on the Fleabay so that I can buy me a custom ti frame for my retirement gift


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Cactus Jack said:


> Dibs on the first T-shirt you produce Dan............................
> I will purchase it, store it away for years, and then re-sale it on the Fleabay so that I can buy me a custom ti frame for my retirement gift


haha done, they should be out shortly once my logo is finished.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad to hear everything is working out. When I went up Dan's house to pick up my chainring and cogs, he gave me a tour around his shop. Even then he was already planning out the retooling. I mean he uses BB7s to stop some equipment lol. It works, but it goes to show how resourceful he is. In explaining how long it took to make one chainring/cog I glad to see that he is taking to time now, early in the game, to update and upgrade his production techniques. 

...and I'm going to want a shirt also!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

worrptangl said:


> I mean he uses BB7s to stop some equipment lol.


Pictures please?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> Pictures please?


in the MTBR new post email I couldn't see under what context you were asking this question and all I could think was "please let this not be about ISAR's mom again; I don't need to see that"


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

boomn said:


> in the MTBR new post email I couldn't see under what context you were asking this question and all I could think was "please let this not be about ISAR's mom again; I don't need to see that"


I LOLed .


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

subliminalshiver said:


> WTF? What does every other custom manufacturer of anything else have to do with one guy, trying to do his best to meet orders and expand business for better service?
> What does this have to do with buying a custom frame?
> Did you have a bad ride with something? Have you had a bad ride with _everything_? I'm actually more curious than I am sarcastic in that I am very interested to know what would lead you to such a conclusion.


Okay... You are way over-reacting to my sarcasm post... (you may not have gotten my post at all actually) Since you want to know, I was merely pointing out that custom frames can take a long time, and sometimes they get delayed a lot. There are threads like that all over. I was just trying to say if you are an impatient person, then getting custom is probably going to be too stressful and take too long.

I've had no such problems, and I wasn't complaining. Again, having read that ISAR was retooling and would be out of communication for a while, I kind of felt that the guy was over-reacting (like you seem to have also).

In any event, I'm glad everybody seems happy again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> In any event, I'm glad everybody seems happy again. :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, I did buy a ti cog from ISAR, and I should get to ride it soon. Took a little longer than I expected, but I was worried. I looks good, and I can't wait to try it (just waiting for some other parts)...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boomn said:


> in the MTBR new post email I couldn't see under what context you were asking this question and all I could think was "please let this not be about ISAR's mom again; I don't need to see that"


ok we dont need anymore mom references lol

Dorthy Mantooth is a saint!


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Any relation to Randolph Mantooth............star of the 70s series 'EMERGENCY 51'?
Can't believe I still remember that show..........kinda shows my age
Just a little off topic, but I'll order 2 shirts to make up for it!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding, it seems like your classified has expired (I can't see any classifieds under your name now)

So please get a new one if that is the case)


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> ISuckAtRiding, it seems like your classified has expired (I can't see any classifieds under your name now)
> 
> So please get a new one if that is the case)


will do, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Still trading??? Im after some Tensioners in anodized gold?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys...keep transactions/stock queries/ etc through PM.

The threads are for information on the gear, quality, etc.

ISuckAtRiding, still no ad according to your profile.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard from ISAR regarding when he will start accepting orders again?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

crisillo said:


> ISuckAtRiding, still no ad according to your profile.


Does he even need one until he starts selling stuff again?


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

I sent a PM last week regarding chain tug but no reply.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Does he even need one until he starts selling stuff again?


yea, it's still being seen, so makes sense to pay for it. 

Here's the new link to my ad:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=44486&cat=500


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Lowball said:


> I sent a PM last week regarding chain tug but no reply.


sorry guys, answering emails/pm's is almost a full time job in itself, so i gotta put them on hold till i get the shop reopened, otherwise that'll never happen. 
I will set aside some time when i'm reopening to reply to everyone.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

UPDATE:

I'm running a little behind on reopening, but it'll happen soon. I'm pretty excited to get rolling again  
I got my CNC mill running pretty smoothly now, and i'm happy with it. I've been working pretty steadily on my CNC lathe, and i'm making good progress. I'm pretty excited to get this going as it'll make my cogs and chainrings better cosmetically, plus speed up manufacturing. Also, it'll open up the doors for some new products and designs.
Site is nearly ready, just gotta wait for my buddy to come back from vacation here to wrap it up. 
T-Shirts: My logo guy has seemed to fallen off the face of the planet, so i gotta come up with something myself. I got some stuff in mind, but nothing finalized.

*Limited production run of chain tensioners*
I've gotten an overwelming amount of Nut Tugger requests lately, so i have decided to go ahead and do a limited production run of them. If you haven't already, shoot me an email at [email protected] with "NUT TUGGERS" or "CHAIN TENSIONERS" in the subject line. I will try to reply to the ones i've already gotten recently over the next day or 2.

Thanks alot for the continued support guys, i'm really looking forward to reopening. 
Also, if any of you are in Southern California, I am setting up a booth at the Racers and Chasers races which is organized by my friend Robert Herber. Feel free to stop by. I'm usually next to Siren and Pedal 1 Long. I will be racing the Elfin Forest race, so make sure you see me before or after the race.


----------



## schuster_md (May 18, 2007)

Hi Dan:
I sent you an email a couple of days ago about the custom hollogram spider that I'm waiting but I got no answer, pease keep me posted about your progress([email protected]).

A.S.


----------



## st pete biker (Aug 12, 2009)

I got my chainring in the mail the other and all I can say is this thing is so nice. It is going to look good on my new sir9. Thanks Dan Sorry about all the drama


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got my chainring, cog, and nut tuggers from ISAR. Beautiful stuff. I did order before he closed shop, so he's good to his word.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

What's the deal with the carrier style rear cogs? Are you going to be doing those now, in a little while, or did you drop the idea?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> What's the deal with the carrier style rear cogs? Are you going to be doing those now, in a little while, or did you drop the idea?


those are (once i reopen) and have been in production.  
I've definitely put some hard miles on my own and so far so good.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hchchch said:


> I just got my chainring, cog, and nut tuggers from ISAR. Beautiful stuff. I did order before he closed shop, so he's good to his word.


Han, wow that must have taken a while to get through customs, glad you finally got it.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

schuster_md said:


> Hi Dan:
> I sent you an email a couple of days ago about the custom hollogram spider that I'm waiting but I got no answer, pease keep me posted about your progress([email protected]).
> 
> A.S.


Andres, sorry about that, i've been getting quite a few lately so i must have missed it. I'll reply shortly.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

st pete biker said:


> I got my chainring in the mail the other and all I can say is this thing is so nice. It is going to look good on my new sir9. Thanks Dan Sorry about all the drama


glad you got it and like it! no worries on the drama, i should be the one that's sorry.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey.... I.S.A.R....... I am hoping to buy a pair of your chain tugs....... are you ready to do buisness again?


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

scyule said:


> Hey.... I.S.A.R....... I am hoping to buy a pair of your chain tugs....... are you ready to do buisness again?


see ISAR's comment above:



ISAR said:


> Limited production run of chain tensioners
> I've gotten an overwelming amount of Nut Tugger requests lately, so i have decided to go ahead and do a limited production run of them. If you haven't already, shoot me an email at [email protected] with "NUT TUGGERS" or "CHAIN TENSIONERS" in the subject line. I will try to reply to the ones i've already gotten recently over the next day or 2.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> those are (once i reopen) and have been in production.
> I've definitely put some hard miles on my own and so far so good.


Sooo, when are you going to start production again, and should I wait until then to order some rings or order now?
(Sorry if you've already covered this, but this thread is 300 freaking replies long!:eekster: )


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool can't wait until you're back in biz. Put me in the queue for a Ti chainring and cog. If its as awesome as it looks I'll probably buy lots more.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> *Limited production run of chain tensioners*
> I've gotten an overwelming amount of Nut Tugger requests lately, so i have decided to go ahead and do a limited production run of them. If you haven't already, shoot me an email at [email protected] with "NUT TUGGERS" or "CHAIN TENSIONERS" in the subject line. I will try to reply to the ones i've already gotten recently over the next day or 2.


D-
Just sent you an e-mail on this...need 10mm shorty chain tensioner.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you still selling/making the stainless steel chainrings? I didn't see them listed in the latest price list. I honestly don't know enough about chainrings to make an informed decision about which metal to go with (i.e. SS, Al, or Ti). Can someone please give me some insight? Thanks


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I'm gonna go Al chain ring for me since it is the cheapest and that is what the stock rings are made from. Since these are symmetrical you can flip them over for double life.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

JDM said:


> see ISAR's comment above:


thanks, yes, i am going to do a limited production run on tensioners early next week. 

Everyone who sent chain tensioner emails should be replied to by the end of today, so if you havent heard from me by like 9pm pacific time, shoot me another message.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ISAR, please keep the sales related material off of the thread or it will be locked.

Please only technical/product questions. Material for sale should be in an ad.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

tw3nty9er said:


> Are you still selling/making the stainless steel chainrings? I didn't see them listed in the latest price list. I honestly don't know enough about chainrings to make an informed decision about which metal to go with (i.e. SS, Al, or Ti). Can someone please give me some insight? Thanks


I don't make stainless chainrings anymore, and here's my reasoning:
Most stainless steels (like 303, 304, and 316 grades) have a very low yield strength, much lower than my aluminum chainrings. This makes them bend quite a bit easier, like many have experienced with some of the chainrings that are out there. Good quality stainless that will not bend isn't very common in the sizes needed to make chainrings, and it is very expensive. Not to mention, stainless is not the easiest of metals to machine. For this reason, it just makes sense to go with titanium since it's much lighter, nearly as strong (if not stronger than some stainless), and wouldnt be any more expensive.

As far as choosing between ti and aluminum, well that's just a matter of the initial investment. Ti will last you much, much longer and it's just mega bling, but it is more expensive. Aluminum wont last nearly as long, but it'll hold up an acceptable amount of time, and it is much cheaper.


----------



## theFuzz (Apr 9, 2004)

ISAR, out of curiosity will you be at the 24HOP this year?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

theFuzz said:


> ISAR, out of curiosity will you be at the 24HOP this year?


It's a good possibility. i might be at Sea Otter too.


----------



## Arkmage (Feb 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I don't make stainless chainrings anymore, and here's my reasoning:
> Most stainless steels (like 303, 304, and 316 grades) have a very low yield strength, much lower than my aluminum chainrings. This makes them bend quite a bit easier, like many have experienced with some of the chainrings that are out there. Good quality stainless that will not bend isn't very common in the sizes needed to make chainrings, and it is very expensive. Not to mention, stainless is not the easiest of metals to machine. For this reason, it just makes sense to go with titanium since it's much lighter, nearly as strong (if not stronger than some stainless), and wouldnt be any more expensive.
> 
> As far as choosing between ti and aluminum, well that's just a matter of the initial investment. Ti will last you much, much longer and it's just mega bling, but it is more expensive. Aluminum wont last nearly as long, but it'll hold up an acceptable amount of time, and it is much cheaper.


Have you considered 17-4 stainless? I think you'll find it's size availability is pretty good and in it's annealed state it machines better than 316. It can be heat treated to some pretty awesome yield values (H1150 and H900 are the most common). Pricing on it is generally quite a bit less than titanium. I think H900 would be a poor choice for a chainring as it is pretty brittle. It would probably crack if you caught a log/rock too hard. H1150 would be rock'n though.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Arkmage said:


> Have you considered 17-4 stainless? I think you'll find it's size availability is pretty good and in it's annealed state it machines better than 316. It can be heat treated to some pretty awesome yield values (H1150 and H900 are the most common). Pricing on it is generally quite a bit less than titanium. I think H900 would be a poor choice for a chainring as it is pretty brittle. It would probably crack if you caught a log/rock too hard. H1150 would be rock'n though.


i use 17-4 h1150 for my cogs, but it is expensive and hard to get in the dimensions needed for chainrings. Plus they dont make h1150 in 1/8" thick sheet as far as i've seen. I tried to find it in any workable configuration, and it's just too expensive and not worth making. I can do ti for cheaper.


----------



## Arkmage (Feb 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i use 17-4 h1150 for my cogs, but it is expensive and hard to get in the dimensions needed for chainrings. Plus they dont make h1150 in 1/8" thick sheet as far as i've seen. I tried to find it in any workable configuration, and it's just too expensive and not worth making. I can do ti for cheaper.


Roger that. I figured you'd probably looked into it already but thought I'd ask, didn't realize you were making your cogs out of it or I would have just kept my mouth shut


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Arkmage said:


> Roger that. I figured you'd probably looked into it already but thought I'd ask, didn't realize you were making your cogs out of it or I would have just kept my mouth shut


Hey, i'm always open to new ideas. 

UPDATE:
Tensioners are made up, and going out shortly. 
I FINALLY finished my lathe. This thing was a major PITA and also a major accomplishment for me.
For those of you interested, i bought a CNC lathe a while back, but it had a few issues with the control (i was told it worked, but it was a "as-is" deal, and the price was right anyways). The machine itself showed very minimal wear, and was known for being an extremely accurate piece of equipment, so i figured i'd take a chance on it. It was also the right size for my needs. Small enough to fit in my shop, but big enough to do what i needed with no problems. 
After getting it home and all hooked up, i noticed a bunch of broken wires behind the control pannel. For some reason, GE thought it was a good idea to use solid core wires in a machine that is subject to vibrations :madman: 
After fixing the wiring and a few other issues, i got her to fire up. I played with it a little, but i quickly realized the old control was not very user friendly, and not even close to efficent for fast setups. On top of that, i didnt have a few of the manuals, and this thing practically required a degree to figure out (confirmed by others).
At this point i decided to bite the bullet and build my own CNC control for it using this software/. It's a linux based program that is fully configurable for just about anything. It's capable of doing anything a new high-tech machine can do, assuming you can configure it and you have the proper hardware.
I did a similar conversion to my CNC mill, but that one wasnt as complex, and i upgraded it over time because i could still run it without certain features.
I figured this conversion would take me about 2 weeks if i worked on it full time. *WRONG*. Apparently it had some other issues with stuff like the servo drive that i wasnt aware of, along with a bit of a learning curve, especially with ladder diagrams and software configuring, since it's all in a language that i've never seen before (i'm not an electrical engineer or programmer by any stretch, i'm more of the mechanical type). I ended up overshooting my guestimate by about a month. That definitely hurt a bit, but it was a major accomplishment, and now i'm getting pretty proficient in machine building. 
I'll post up some pictures and videos within the next few days for you guys to check out.

I still have a few more things to take care of before i reopen, but it'll happen shortly.

Lastly, by inbox was full the other day, but it's empty now. Sorry if anyone tried to reach me.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

How tall are the tensioners? I just purchased a Felt TK3 and the dropouts have some pretty substantial hoods. My old Sinz tensioners just barely don't fit.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I'm glad to hear everything is working out for you Dan!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> How tall are the tensioners? I just purchased a Felt TK3 and the dropouts have some pretty substantial hoods. My old Sinz tensioners just barely don't fit.


They are 1" tall overall, and the axle hole is centered, so 1/2" on each side


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

worrptangl said:


> Well I'm glad to hear everything is working out for you Dan!


Thanks Andy! Hope your SS is treating you well. We still need to get out for a ride sometime.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> That definitely hurt a bit, but it was a major accomplishment, and now i'm getting pretty proficient in machine building.
> I'll post up some pictures and videos within the next few days for you guys to check out.
> 
> I still have a few more things to take care of before i reopen, but it'll happen shortly.
> ...


That's neat! Can't wait to see the new website and all the behind-the-scene vids.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*SS Ring for 102bcd*

ISAR, what is the smallest ring you can make that will fit the modified XTR 960. I was thinking 30T but was informed a 29 would mount.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> ISAR, what is the smallest ring you can make that will fit the modified XTR 960. I was thinking 30T but was informed a 29 would mount.


RD,
The smallest i've made is 30t. I dont think a 29t would fit.

For reference, since i get asked this alot.. the smallest sizes i can do for these bolt patterns are:
94bcd=29t
102bcd=30t
104bcd=31t
110bcd=33t
most of these sizes require a little bit of material removal on the crank's chainring bolt hole ears so that the chain can clear the crank.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

agu said:


> That's neat! Can't wait to see the new website and all the behind-the-scene vids.


Thanks!
Hope Brendan got your order to you already. I'm excited to have my cogs over there.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks Andy! Hope your SS is treating you well. We still need to get out for a ride sometime.


That is true but not with the weather we are getting :madman:

I actually picked up a new wheel set and new handlebars. It feels like a new bike again!


----------



## mtsmith (Oct 10, 2007)

Just read through all of this thread, love the looks of the quality product here! I'll be looking for a new cog soon, just to have more options  

Looking forward to the return of production


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding

Will you be making a chain guard for the M960 cranks.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

mtsmith said:


> Just read through all of this thread, love the looks of the quality product here! I'll be looking for a new cog soon, just to have more options
> 
> Looking forward to the return of production


If you decide to go with Dan's products you wont be disappointed. It also helps to have a matching drivetrain.:thumbsup:

Oh, and Dan I'm waiting on the status of shirts!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

KillerSloth said:


> I think it looks really good but I won't be the person buying one (don't have anything spiderless). I do like the above idea of maybe doing a "spiral" effect on the center, but I'm not sure how it would turn out, and how the strength/weight ratio would be.
> 
> Also if you do another prototype, maybe try a different color (not black), so it's easier to see the inset portion.


When you said spiral effect if made m think of this boone ring. Its too bad Boone seems to be out of it. I wish I stocked up when they were available.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> RD,
> The smallest i've made is 30t. I dont think a 29t would fit.
> 
> For reference, since i get asked this alot.. the smallest sizes i can do for these bolt patterns are:
> ...


Does the 102bcd 30t ring require material to be removed from the M960 spider?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

You shouldn't have to remove any material from the spider of a 960 for a 30T ring whether the arms are modified or left stock. I'm going to measure today to see if a 29T will work. Does anyone have any experience with this?


bad mechanic said:


> Does the 102bcd 30t ring require material to be removed from the M960 spider?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> You shouldn't have to remove any material from the spider of a 960 for a 30T ring whether the arms are modified or left stock. I'm going to measure today to see if a 29T will work. Does anyone have any experience with this?


I'm very interested in this. While a 30t is would be nice, I'd love to be able to run a 29t up front with a 16t in the back, to get something a little faster than my normal 32x18, but lighter and with more clearance.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I'm very interested in this. While a 30t is would be nice, I'd love to be able to run a 29t up front with a 16t in the back, to get something a little faster than my normal 32x18, but lighter and with more clearance.


yea, would be great, especially for 29ers, but unfortunately it isnt doable. i have a 29t and a m960 crank arm and it just wont work.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you back at it again? i have been checking the site, but just saw this thread. I have been trying to hunt down a 20t ti rear cog. I was hoping for one of yours, but it seems every now and again a boone one comes up for sale, but i am just not quick enough to snag it.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

ISAR - Your work is AMAZING. I am so jealous! 

I have my own machine shop that my wife and I run here in Santa Cruz. I have four CNC mills and it is rare that I have work for more than two. I haven't had much time to develop my own products, but lately there have been some very slow periods. I have a chainring guard that I designed years ago that I have been intending to produce again.

Where did you get your anodizing setup? I have been looking into doing some anodizing myself. I found one guy selling kits online that are priced very reasonably. It makes parts look so much better. I have also gotten into some engraving. What CAD/CAM system do you use? I run BobCad because I can afford it.

Awesome work. Keep it going.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I've seen Dan's (unless he has changed it) it is pretty ghetto lol, but it works for the parts he anodizes.

I'll let him elaborate more though.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you close to production Dan? I'm jonesing for a 33T ring for my XT M750's...


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

One more thing.
Just in case you haven't used them before, I highly recommend SGS Z-carb end mills for machining stainless and titanium. I have done very little titanium machining, but I have used them extensively in SS and they are great! I do a lot of machining of 304. I cut my machining time in half using Z-carbs.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

I.S.A.R -I really need to get my tensioners. i sent you a few emails and you said they would be shipping out last week. should i be expecting it any time soon..?? thanks


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I am SO Stoked for your stuff! Whenever you're back up and running I will be ordering a 23t 5 bolt 58mmbcd alloy ring in silver or polished (if you do that) for my new Air 9 Carbon build. It's going to be SICK! Your stuff is the tits!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

coffeespecial said:


> I.S.A.R -I really need to get my tensioners. i sent you a few emails and you said they would be shipping out last week. should i be expecting it any time soon..?? thanks


+1 - Any updates?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Lowball said:


> +1 - Any updates?


all tensioners have been shipped!

teaser pics for some of you if you havent gotten them yet.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a date set for the official reopening.
*MARCH 8TH, 2010*
Little later than i had planned, but i have family coming in from back east at the end of this month till the begining of march, so it just makes sense to put it off till then. Havent seen them in a while, so i'd really like to spend that week with them.
Really looking forward to this, it's been a long road to get to this point. Machines are working great, and the tooling is coming along nicely. Lots of long nights and headaches but i'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice , glad to hear it . Just in time for me to order some parts .


----------



## stu44 (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome, ISAR, i will be in touch

Stu from Aus


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

Thought this guy died... havent heard the good word in a while. Sent you a PM a week ago maybe- Assumed incarceration.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Not that I want to take away from your business at all, but I just ordered a plain stainless steal cog a few days ago before I ran across this thread and REALLY like the idea of it being anodized. Is there any way you could anodize a cog that I sent you? For a fee of course  Not sure how all that works! Thanks!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

10speedbiopacefreewheel said:


> Thought this guy died... havent heard the good word in a while. Sent you a PM a week ago maybe- Assumed incarceration.


Sorry bout that, i've been closed for a while for shop renovations so i havent been taking orders.
Incarceration----- never. I always get off for reason of insanity.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nickav21 said:


> Not that I want to take away from your business at all, but I just ordered a plain stainless steal cog a few days ago before I ran across this thread and REALLY like the idea of it being anodized. Is there any way you could anodize a cog that I sent you? For a fee of course  Not sure how all that works! Thanks!


wish i could, but unfortunately i cannot anodize stainless. 
Aluminum only for anodizing (for me anyways).


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

icantdrive65 said:


> One more thing.
> Just in case you haven't used them before, I highly recommend SGS Z-carb end mills for machining stainless and titanium. I have done very little titanium machining, but I have used them extensively in SS and they are great! I do a lot of machining of 304. I cut my machining time in half using Z-carbs.


+1 on the Z carb end mills. I use them on 420SS and 420 PH and Elmax. They really kick butt.

Tim


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Need a black anodized 32T aluminum chainring for 4-arm 104bcd, for my Haro Mary.

How thick are your aluminum chainrings where the bolts go through?


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*Just earmarking page*

Just want a link to this page for future reference.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Natedogz said:


> Need a black anodized 32T aluminum chainring for 4-arm 104bcd, for my Haro Mary.
> 
> How thick are your aluminum chainrings where the bolts go through?


They are 1/8" thick. Havent heard of any issues with chainring bolt clearances as of yet.


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i have a date set for the official reopening.
> *MARCH 8TH, 2010*
> Little later than i had planned, but i have family coming in from back east at the end of this month till the begining of march, so it just makes sense to put it off till then. Havent seen them in a while, so i'd really like to spend that week with them.
> Really looking forward to this, it's been a long road to get to this point. Machines are working great, and the tooling is coming along nicely. Lots of long nights and headaches but i'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.


Is it March 8th yet??????????????

people are bored and its winter, we wanna play with ours toys. sell us upgrades please.
sheesh!


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> all tensioners have been shipped!
> 
> teaser pics for some of you if you havent gotten them yet.


Just got my green ones today! Thanks ISAR! Also just sent you a PM


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

ISO 6 bolt fixed cogs in Titanium? Pretty please?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ti*



ScaryJerry said:


> ISO 6 bolt fixed cogs in Titanium? Pretty please?


Boone...still making them?

http://www.boonerings.com/cr/cr.html


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

totally_fixxated said:


> Boone...still making them?
> 
> http://www.boonerings.com/cr/cr.html


nope, they are apparently dead again, as of last year I think


----------



## eli123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Adapter*

Would it be possible to make a White Industries ENO crankset chainring adapter to a four bolt chainring size? Like a spider sort of thing? looking to go beltdrive with my ENO's.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I really want to put a 30t on my FSA Afterburner Mega exo crank for my 1x9, but don't know if this can be made. It's 4 bolt, 104mm. 

Does the same issue with sizing on the M960 apply to other cranks?

If not, I'll settle for 31t.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Fitment Issue / feedback*

ISAR - got a pink alu / ti 18T cog from you via a friend.

Just wanted to let you know that the fit is TIGHT. The hub is an older M960 XTR hub. I had to sand down the inside of the alu carrier, then use a piece of PVC to convince it to go on...

Just hope I never have to take it off..


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

forkboy said:


> ISAR - got a pink alu / ti 18T cog from you via a friend.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that the fit is TIGHT. The hub is an older M960 XTR hub. I had to sand down the inside of the alu carrier, then use a piece of PVC to convince it to go on...
> 
> Just hope I never have to take it off..


What kind of hub is it? I held them a little closer for the first revision, but certain freehub bodies run a little large, so i opened it up a hair on newer ones. If you emailed me i could have opened it up for you (still can if you need).

I wish hub manufacturers would stick to a common size. On some hubs, cogs fit loose which can cause tight/loose spots in the chain since the cog can't be centered properly. On others, they fit tight, making it difficult to get on or off. I think CK has been the most oversize hub i've come across so far.

Regardless, this issue is fixed.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

isleblue65 said:


> I really want to put a 30t on my FSA Afterburner Mega exo crank for my 1x9, but don't know if this can be made. It's 4 bolt, 104mm.
> 
> Does the same issue with sizing on the M960 apply to other cranks?
> 
> If not, I'll settle for 31t.


Smallest you can go on a 104bcd is 31t, and that usually requires minor material removal on the crank.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'm now wondering if 1 tooth is going to make any noticeable difference, since I can turn down the ramps on the lathe at work, and drill out the pins on my stock 32T ring. 

I might do this until I can get a 5 hole crank that will let me get down to a 29 or 30T middle ring.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

isleblue65 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm now wondering if 1 tooth is going to make any noticeable difference, since I can turn down the ramps on the lathe at work, and drill out the pins on my stock 32T ring.
> 
> I might do this until I can get a 5 hole crank that will let me get down to a 29 or 30T middle ring.


Yea, a 94bcd can get you down to 29t no problem


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea, a 94bcd can get you down to 29t no problem


ISuckAtRiding,

So are you taking orders again and what's the best way to get my request in your hands? I'm looking for a 32T ring for a Shimano XT FC-M739 crankset.

Thanks!

--------------------------------------------

I'm a dumbass. Just read up and saw the March 8th reopening date.

Thanks....


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

forkboy said:


> The hub is an older M960 XTR hub.
> 
> 
> ISuckAtRiding said:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

For anyone else who has a SURLY CROSSCHECK built as a single speed
, I just got my tensioners from HOMEBREWEDCOMPONENTS (ISuckAtRiding) 
I had ordered them understanding they are not designed to work with SURLY's semi-horizontal drop outs, but figured for the price I'd risk it.
I ordered the LONG version and it fits and works BEAUTIFULLY.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scyule said:


> For anyone else who has a SURLY CROSSCHECK built as a single speed
> , I just got my tensioners from HOMEBREWEDCOMPONENTS (ISuckAtRiding)
> I had ordered them understanding they are not designed to work with SURLY's semi-horizontal drop outs, but figured for the price I'd risk it.
> I ordered the LONG version and it fits and works BEAUTIFULLY.


oh wow, awesome to know! thanks for the update and pics!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

forkboy said:


> :thumbsup:


reading powns me.
i sent ya a message.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

scyule said:


> For anyone else who has a SURLY CROSSCHECK built as a single speed
> , I just got my tensioners from HOMEBREWEDCOMPONENTS (ISuckAtRiding)
> I had ordered them understanding they are not designed to work with SURLY's semi-horizontal drop outs, but figured for the price I'd risk it.
> I ordered the LONG version and it fits and works BEAUTIFULLY.


the surly tensioner works too... but these look much nicer...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks bmike!

just realized my add expired, here's a link to a fresh one:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=46176


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

ISAR, You've been absent from the forum to long. It's good to see you posting and that the retooling is near complete and you'll soon be in production.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

bmike said:


> the surly tensioner works too... but these look much nicer...


 That's interesting, When I originally built the CROSSCHECK I emailed SURLY and asked if their TUGGNUT would work and was told it would not.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

scyule said:


> That's interesting, When I originally built the CROSSCHECK I emailed SURLY and asked if their TUGGNUT would work and was told it would not.


had one on for about a year or so. worked well, and i'd venture that with the centered bolt and spacer block it would work a bit better than the one shown here (for semi horiz drops...)


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

scyule said:


>


looking at your chain angle, you must be running a MONDO chainring.


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

I had one of the first designs of the tensioner. I need a longer screw. Can anyone tell me the proper size, lengh and pitch of the screw? Thanks!


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> looking at your chain angle, you must be running a MONDO chainring.


 Good eye, Fishcreek..... The Crosscheck is my road bike..... 53T/14T


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

whayong said:


> I had one of the first designs of the tensioner. I need a longer screw. Can anyone tell me the proper size, lengh and pitch of the screw? Thanks!


Email me your addy and i'll send ya some 
[email protected]


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys, finally got some shop photos up. 
http://homebrewedcomponents.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/some-shop-photos/


----------



## chrispanosc (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a carbon truvativ crank that I wanted to run singlespeed without the spider, have you done one of these yet? I was interested in a price for titanium 34t, I also wanted it drilled 104mm bcd so I can run a bashring to keep chain grease off my legs....

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/ksedeenda/P1010752.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/ksedeenda/P1010753.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/ksedeenda/P1010754.jpg

BTW I'm an electrician with motor controls experience and live in 92595 if you ever need a helping hand.


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, nice tooling:thumbsup: 

By the way you have a pm


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

chrispanosc said:


> I have a carbon truvativ crank that I wanted to run singlespeed without the spider, have you done one of these yet? I was interested in a price for titanium 34t, I also wanted it drilled 104mm bcd so I can run a bashring to keep chain grease off my legs....
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/ksedeenda/P1010752.jpg
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/ksedeenda/P1010753.jpg
> ...


I *think* that is the same spline as the bontrager crankset, so i should be able to do one. Shoot me an email after the 8th and i can probably whip one up for you.
Wish i knew about you earlier, i had a fun time trying to tune the servos on my lathe. Also ended up having a bad servo amp, so i had to repair that. In the long run it all worked out very well and i learned alot, but it would have been alot easier with someone knowledgable around.
I'm still wanting to find some decent servos and amps for my mill to replace the steppers, but i'd probably need 1500oz-in servos. That thing isnt exactly petite!
I had a bit of resonance issues with the steppers which was driving me nuts for a while (loosing step at a certain feedrate), but i increased the microstepping a bit and it went away and i havent had any issues since. Repeats REALLY well now.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

RicanMTB'r said:


> Wow, nice tooling:thumbsup:
> 
> By the way you have a pm


Thanks!
And got the pm, I can help ya out when i reopen in a couple weeks.


----------



## chrispanosc (Dec 4, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I *think* that is the same spline as the bontrager crankset, so i should be able to do one. Shoot me an email after the 8th and i can probably whip one up for you.


I saw a picture of a bontrager crank and was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

You're correct, I can confirm the splines are the same between Bontrager and Truvativ


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

scyule said:


> The Crosscheck is my road bike..... 53T/14T


53/14, OMG.:eekster:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> hey guys, finally got some shop photos up.
> http://homebrewedcomponents.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/some-shop-photos/


Who is Tom, and where is he?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Who is Tom, and where is he?


In the picture. Read that caption again slowly, it will come to you.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Who is Tom, and where is he?


He's a fan of mine. Perhaps my biggest fan. Most definitely the biggest fan in that picture.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

can someone tell me the thickness of the outer portion of the chain tugs? I am building up an S-Works carbon SS and the dropouts are pretty thick 9mm each side, I want to make sure I don't have to order a tandem rear skewer.

Thanks guys


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> can someone tell me the thickness of the outer portion of the chain tugs? I am building up an S-Works carbon SS and the dropouts are pretty thick 9mm each side, I want to make sure I don't have to order a tandem rear skewer.
> 
> Thanks guys


They're about 5mm


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> They're about 5mm


per side?

Thanks Dan


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> per side?
> 
> Thanks Dan


sorry, yes, 5mm per side


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

on another note, were you able to do a spiderless ring for the Specialized S-Works cranks?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> on another note, were you able to do a spiderless ring for the Specialized S-Works cranks?


Not at this moment, i got alot on my plate right now, so it would be best not to add anything else.


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, can't wait for you to open shop again (it looks like an enormous project, especially for a single person). I really need a ring for a spiderless XTR crank that I got from a friend. I'm currently running truvativ cranks and the left arm comes lose within a single ride now. The bike is sort of just limping along until you open. It's driving me nuts.

Oh and thanks for the fellow who was asking about the holes drilled (for bashring), I've been wondering how I could fit a bashring on that setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

got my custom 32t today! looks awesome and i cant wait to install them. 
XTRm952 cranks polished by dan also.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Very glad to see that you will be opening the doors again soon, only 4 days left! So I have a couple of questions for you or anyone else that can answer.

First, has anyone tried your chaintugs on an On One Inbred frame?

Second for ISAR: Is it possible to do something custom on a set of your chaintugs? What I have in mind is this: I am running an Alfine gear hub, and would like a non-turn washer and chaintug combo. Basically it would just require the hole to have 2 flats at a specific angle. Picture below, the washers are at the bottom left. I would tell you what the angle and dimensions are.

Last question, and the most important: Do you offer blue anodizing???

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

i second this.. i am running alfine as well.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

any idea if you can make a 36t cog that can mount behind your 32 or 34 of a 9spd cassette? I like my 12-36 SLX on my geared 29er but want a lighter option, want to take an XTR/XT or Sram 990 and add on a 36 and remove my 11t


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

scooter916 said:


> any idea if you can make a 36t cog that can mount behind your 32 or 34 of a 9spd cassette? I like my 12-36 SLX on my geared 29er but want a lighter option, want to take an XTR/XT or Sram 990 and add on a 36 and remove my 11t


You can get one on eBay. I'm sure ISAR can make one,


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't know how well it would shift without ramps.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Don't know how well it would shift without ramps.


I think I would try to machine in some ramps with a dremel, or do what Sram does on road cassettes and completely knock a toot or two off


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

Today is March 8th!!! Today is March 8th!!! Today is March 8th!!!

How do I order my Chain ring??


----------



## criticalmass (Feb 20, 2009)

10speedbiopacefreewheel said:


> Today is March 8th!!! Today is March 8th!!! Today is March 8th!!!
> 
> How do I order my Chain ring??


Looks like you still need to contact him via email from his site


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

YUP! today is the day.... sorry i'm late to my own party, i was out wrapping up a few loose ends.

To place orders: shoot me an email at [email protected] with what you'd like to order including bolt pattern, color, material, # of teeth, and your location.

This is only temporary, i need to be able to control how many orders are coming in so i dont get swamped right off the bat. Alot of my processes are brand new, so i need to run stuff for a week or so to get an idea how many i can do in a day, etc. 
I had no idea how to do this via my webstore, so i decided to keep that offline untill i'm comfortable with the flow. The last thing i want is to get overloaded again.
Also, please expect about a 1 week lead time to get orders out. As much as i was hoping to avoid this, i still think it's best for now till i get comfortable with the flow. It takes about a full day to get a ring done due to deburring/polishing and anodizing cycle times, which really cant be avoided. However, with all the work i've done, i can do many more rings in a day. With every run that i do, i'll be doing some extras for inventory, which will help me get that lead time down to a couple days.

Thanks again with sticking with me through my projects, and i'm excited to be doing business again!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> any idea if you can make a 36t cog that can mount behind your 32 or 34 of a 9spd cassette? I like my 12-36 SLX on my geared 29er but want a lighter option, want to take an XTR/XT or Sram 990 and add on a 36 and remove my 11t


this has been on the back burner for a little while... it can be done, but as others have mentioned, it wont have ramps and may not shift perfect. However, i do know several people running my rings on a 3 ring crankset and everyone has said they shifted fine. Ramps are relatively new to geared bikes, so they arent absolutely neccesary.

I dont think i can get done anytime soon though, I'm kinda sticking to the basics for a little while here till i'm comfortable with the flow.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

I got an order in fro ISAR, and wow... the parts are pimp, probably too nice for me...
Here is the pic that ISAR took of my order:


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

So is he taking orders? I emailed him but have not received a response. I want an 18t with the carrier in gold.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry guys, apparently i suck at the interwebs. changed my web host and apparently i didnt redirect my domain correctly. I'll be resending emails shortly.

*NEW EMAIL ADDRESS: [email protected] *

*The other one ([email protected]) will not work in several days. Please use my new one.*

Also, minor update.
Had a minor setback, snapped a not-so-easy-to-find servo belt on my lathe. apparently they're original so i changed them both.









Other than that, i'm pretty happy with some of the new processes. The chainrings are coming out awesome with the new cnc lathe. They're looking much more refined.
Also, I just completed the first Middleburn prototype. Pending fitment tests, it should be avalible shortly. Pictures to come.


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

That sucks, 

I hope you get all working good soon 

waiting for my chainring:thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

RicanMTB'r said:


> That sucks,
> 
> I hope you get all working good soon
> 
> waiting for my chainring:thumbsup:


Yea, got it working yesterday when the belts got here. Up and rolling again.
Your chainring is in the works! 

Here's the middleburn prototype. It's dished because of their odd offset.
It's purple, however the picture doesnt represent the color well.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

email sent for chain tugs, with a question or two.
nice to find your work. 
when i grind through my current stash of rings you will be the first to call.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just ordered a 20t Ti Cog from him today. I got a quick email back. very speedy! thanks, i cant wait to get it!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!
It's nice to get back into the swing of things again. 
If anyone hasnt gotten a reply yet, please shoot me another email @ [email protected] . I think i replied to everything that made it through.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Dan,
Just ordered my chainring.
Jon


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

That Middleburn ring is awesome! Looking forward to the ring mounted on a crankarm.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Dan,
I too just sent an email for a chain ring. I have not seen any pictures of green, but I am guessing it will turn out great. 

James


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!
Lots of Ti stuff going out, a sure sign the economy is getting better!
Website should be up and running soon, just wraping up a few things. Here's the new logo, and my t-shirt guy has it so expect shirts soon!
Sorry it took so long, i ended up having to do it myself, and artsy fartsy stuff isnt exactly my forte.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice, i hope my 20t Ti Cog is one of the ones going out soon! Love the new logo. Looks sweet!


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you making the Ti and SS cogs with the Alloy carriers yet?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jut8 said:


> Are you making the Ti and SS cogs with the Alloy carriers yet?


yes sir! and your cog is going out this week!


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> yes sir! and your cog is going out this week!


 me! me! me! next!


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice! What is the pricing for a 20t ti cog with a red alloy carrier?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Where's mine (gold 18t on carrier)? Gimme gimme gimme!

The 3/32 are 9spd chain compatible, correct?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Guys, if you sent me an email that i havent replied to, specifically this weekend, please resend. 
While getting my website online, a techical support rep for my web host suggested to restore some folders due to a corrupt or missing file, and deleted my email folder in the process. Since i have my email client set up as IMAP, i lost everything. :madman: :madman: :madmax: 

Anyone know of a decent reliable web host with good technical service?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

www.bluehost.com

My current hose:
www.u2-web.com


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Where's mine (gold 18t on carrier)? Gimme gimme gimme!
> 
> The 3/32 are 9spd chain compatible, correct?


haha patience, you just ordered it! 
Just about all orders in que should go out this week.
9 speed chains arent truely 3/32", but it'll still work. I'd suggest an 8 speed chain, they are a hair wider so there will be less friction.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> www.bluehost.com
> 
> My current hose:
> www.u2-web.com


lol... i'm on bluehost right now. 
I'll check out the second one, thanks!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Bluehost would help me out with problems, but they didn't care all too much if they couldn't resolve it. U2-Web seems about the same, but they're better technically, and their hosting seems to have overall fewer problems. Due to hosting issues, I went through about 6 of the top hosts a couple years ago, and researched close to 50 others, before settling on U2-Web. It's one of those things where, unless you buying a high end service, it's pretty much you take what you get.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Excellent to here you are back at it. I posted a question a couple weeks ago that I did not see answered, so I am trying again. Any change of a custom chaintug for use with an Alfine hub? See my post at the bottom of page 4 for more details. Basically the round hole in the tug needs to have 2 flats at a specific angle, which I would provide. Also, the 2 tugs would have to be defferent, as one would be a mirror image of the other.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Excellent to here you are back at it. I posted a question a couple weeks ago that I did not see answered, so I am trying again. Any change of a custom chaintug for use with an Alfine hub? See my post at the bottom of page 4 for more details. Basically the round hole in the tug needs to have 2 flats at a specific angle, which I would provide. Also, the 2 tugs would have to be defferent, as one would be a mirror image of the other.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Mark,
Sorry i missed your post, it would be a while before i can do something like that. It would require refixturing and reprograming, and i gotta wait till it settles down a little after the "grand reopening rush"
I'll definitely keep it in mind seeing that it is a needed item with little to no substitutes.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> 9 speed chains arent truely 3/32", but it'll still work. I'd suggest an 8 speed chain, they are a hair wider so there will be less friction.


But the 9spd chain I ordered is lighter... and gold!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mark,
> Sorry i missed your post, it would be a while before i can do something like that. It would require refixturing and reprograming, and i gotta wait till it settles down a little after the "grand reopening rush"
> I'll definitely keep it in mind seeing that it is a needed item with little to no substitutes.


Thanks for the response. What about getting a set with a smaller hole (8.0mm) so I can then file it out to what I need?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for the response. What about getting a set with a smaller hole (8.0mm) so I can then file it out to what I need?
> 
> Thanks, Mark


Mark,
wish i could, but the hole is the first thing i put in, and it locates on that hole for the rest of the operations. I'd have to make new fixtures still.


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

Hey ISAR just checked the forum about the website and wondering if you got my order?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

krismac said:


> Hey ISAR just checked the forum about the website and wondering if you got my order?


Kris, yep! thanks again!

Thanks for resending your emails guys, i'll be going through them tonight after i get some stuff shipped.


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks for resending your emails guys, i'll be going through them tonight after i get some stuff shipped.


 Kool, I hope mine is one of them:thumbsup:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mark,
> wish i could, but the hole is the first thing i put in, and it locates on that hole for the rest of the operations. I'd have to make new fixtures still.


OK, no problem. I will check back in a couple of weeks.

Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Web store is online! Feel free to email me still if you have any questions, but for you that know what you want and just want to buy it, go to *www.homebrewedcomponents.com*
It's still very much under construction, and some images are only temporary so dont mind the "mess"


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to order a 23t ring with a 58mm bcd, is that possible? It's not listed on your site.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Similar question to above: what about a 29T 4 x 64BCD.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

The web site only shows one pattern for the spiderless chainrings. Will there be more -- like the one shown with the Rig earlier in this thread? Or am I just missing something?


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dos ENO / Double Double Chainring*

Are you able to make something like Dos Eno / Double Double chainrings with 31 and 34 teeth combined on one ENO spline? I can't seem to find a retailer that sells just the dual SS chainrings without the crank arms.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's what I was writing about:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hi guys, right now i'm going to be sticking to the stuff in my web store untill i get a better feel for how production is going to flow. I'd love to offer more, but there is a limit to how much one man can do within a given amount of time. 
I'm still very interested in doing custom stuff, but baby steps... so i dont get overwhelmed again.
I'm a pretty grumpy bastard if i dont have time to make it out to ride occasionally 
Stay tuned, i will be adding certain things in the near future.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I don't want you grumpy...


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

fan flippin tastic!!!

i just sent my annual email off to a certain ring/cog maker to see if they were doing any production yet. or if they ever will again.

and was seriously considering getting into the biz with my bro's idling machine shop, but

_enter_ dan!

good looking stuff, all materials, great ano, hell yeah. thanks for providing an overdue source and a range of materials. look fwd to sending you a few orders.

cheers


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

RicanMTB'r said:


> Thank you:thumbsup:


No, thank you! That bike looks awesome. Red and white is such a good combo. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

WadePatton said:


> fan flippin tastic!!!
> 
> i just sent my annual email off to a certain ring/cog maker to see if they were doing any production yet. or if they ever will again.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the interest! Seeing people excited about the products really makes all the hard work i've put into this worth it


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dan just let me know that mine just shipped today! He was very helpful, and even got me the awesome red/ti cog that I wanted! I am stoked for it to come in! I will be sure to post up pics as soon as it arrives also. Thanks Dan! I will have to place another order when I am man enough to put a 19t on my 29er!


----------



## Babau (Mar 1, 2009)

Argh, ordered the wrong thing! Only did it the other day so it hopefully hasn't been machined yet. Does anyone have an email address for ISAR? I can't find one on the website. I'll drop him a PM here but I get the impression he gets to emails faster.

ISAR, if you read this, the order number is 1269399991.

::EDIT::

ISAR's PM inbox is full. Bugger! Sent him an email through the forums but I've got no idea where that goes or if the address is up to date. Found an email address on the blog so I'll give that a shot. If anyone can confirm the best way to get in touch with him though that would be great. Really don't want to receive a beautiful orange cog that's utterly useless to me!


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

here



ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks guys!
> It's nice to get back into the swing of things again.
> If anyone hasnt gotten a reply yet, please shoot me another email @ [email protected] . I think i replied to everything that made it through.


----------



## Babau (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, excellent. Thanks for that. Email sent.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

hchchch said:


> Are you able to make something like Dos Eno / Double Double chainrings with 31 and 34 teeth combined on one ENO spline? I can't seem to find a retailer that sells just the dual SS chainrings without the crank arms.


Try your LBS.....just a thought.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Babau said:


> Ah, excellent. Thanks for that. Email sent.


Good point about the new web site... no contact info to speak of. What was the blog he has? Anyway ISAR, you should fix that.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Babau said:


> Argh, ordered the wrong thing! Only did it the other day so it hopefully hasn't been machined yet. Does anyone have an email address for ISAR? I can't find one on the website. I'll drop him a PM here but I get the impression he gets to emails faster.
> 
> ISAR, if you read this, the order number is 1269399991.
> 
> ...


Dave, i got your message, i'll take care of it for ya 
I'm working on a "contact us" page for the site... it slipped my mind when i was making it up. Sorry about that!


----------



## Babau (Mar 1, 2009)

No probs, mate. Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Did I miss it or is there a picture with the spiderless 5 split star chainring mounted with a WI or UNO crankset?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

illnacord said:


> Did I miss it or is there a picture with the spiderless 5 split star chainring mounted with a WI or UNO crankset?


here's one on an UNO. I do not have any pictures mounted on an ENO though.

















Photos couteousy of Jeff (1strongone1) http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=602041&highlight=homebrewed+components


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey ISAR,

I know you said you are not doing any custom stuff right now, but any chance you can increase the max tooth count of your cogs to 24t? I really like my current gear ratio that uses a 24t cog, but they are VERY hard to come by. If it matters, I would buy a a Ti cog w/ aluminum carrier in 24T.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Hey ISAR,
> 
> I know you said you are not doing any custom stuff right now, but any chance you can increase the max tooth count of your cogs to 24t? I really like my current gear ratio that uses a 24t cog, but they are VERY hard to come by. If it matters, I would buy a a Ti cog w/ aluminum carrier in 24T.
> 
> ...


Mark,
It all really depends on the material i buy at the time. Sometimes it's oversize, sometimes it's not. I have some stainless coming in that will work for 24t 2 piece cogs, but i gotta make some calls for some more ti. 24t is right at the point of being over 4" in diameter, so if the stock comes oversize, i can pull it off, but sometimes it comes in right at 4" and that's a c hair too small. If i bump up the material i order to the next size, i have to raise my prices on all the cogs.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mark,
> It all really depends on the material i buy at the time. Sometimes it's oversize, sometimes it's not. I have some stainless coming in that will work for 24t 2 piece cogs, but i gotta make some calls for some more ti. 24t is right at the point of being over 4" in diameter, so if the stock comes oversize, i can pull it off, but sometimes it comes in right at 4" and that's a c hair too small. If i bump up the material i order to the next size, i have to raise my prices on all the cogs.


you must be a true machinist or engineer if you use the ch measurement, lol


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mark,
> It all really depends on the material i buy at the time. Sometimes it's oversize, sometimes it's not. I have some stainless coming in that will work for 24t 2 piece cogs, but i gotta make some calls for some more ti. 24t is right at the point of being over 4" in diameter, so if the stock comes oversize, i can pull it off, but sometimes it comes in right at 4" and that's a c hair too small. If i bump up the material i order to the next size, i have to raise my prices on all the cogs.


OK, I understand. I would really like Ti to with the rest of my Ti stuff. Maybe I will just wait a bit and see if you get some oversized material in. Maybe you can let me know somehow? I would place my order ASAP!

Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> OK, I understand. I would really like Ti to with the rest of my Ti stuff. Maybe I will just wait a bit and see if you get some oversized material in. Maybe you can let me know somehow? I would place my order ASAP!
> 
> Mark


Mark, you may be in luck if you want a 2 piece cog. I just found some ideal material which i am ordering since i just ran out. I'll let you know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boomn said:


> you must be a true machinist or engineer if you use the ch measurement, lol


Yea, i use my CH calipers alot lol


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mark, you may be in luck if you want a 2 piece cog. I just found some ideal material which i am ordering since i just ran out. I'll let you know for sure tomorrow.


Excellent! I will wait for an update.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Dan,
Did you get my email yesterday?
Jon


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Excellent! I will wait for an update.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Just ordered it so we're good to go.

Also, for anyone interested in titanium chainrings, i got a sheet of 8al-1mo-1v coming, which is slightly stronger and lighter than the 6al4v i usually use. The price will be the same, and this will replace all new ti chainring orders from here on till i run out.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

azjonboy said:


> Dan,
> Did you get my email yesterday?
> Jon


yes sir, and replied!


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey ISAR,
When you will start making spiderless chainrings for the new Middleburn Hollowtech cranks?
I just pick up a set from MTBtandems, and would like a chainring for it. I could send you the spider for reference.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea, i use my CH calipers alot lol


That might be a new product. Maybe feeler gauges would be better?


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Got mine all setup today, looks AWESOME!! Thanks Dan!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ISAR - sent a few emails off looking for an update. I know you had some web trouble - so not sure if you are receiving them... looking for chain tugs coming to VT...

-Mike


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got your email, thanks for the update

bmike- i know he just switched domains
try [email protected]


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

any update on my chain ring?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

krismac said:


> any update on my chain ring?


Just finished up a bunch of them, one being yours.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

32x20 and ready for my race tomarrow.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

I assume these play nice with I-9 hubs? Chris Kings don't want to go on but Boone slips right on. Could anyone tell me the weights of a 19 tooth in all titanium, stainless and alloy and all stainless? Is the alloy and titanium the lightest?.

Sorry, I'm a hopeless weight weenie!


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

can't wait for mine to come in the mail...won't take a new SS pic with out it!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I assume these play nice with I-9 hubs? Chris Kings don't want to go on but Boone slips right on. Could anyone tell me the weights of a 19 tooth in all titanium, stainless and alloy and all stainless? Is the alloy and titanium the lightest?.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a hopeless weight weenie!


Well, since no one wanted to answer my question I was forced to buy an alloy/ titanium 19 tooth!:thumbsup: I guess I'll have to weigh it myself!


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Dan,

I haven't been following this thread very closely, and just read it all the way through. Glad to hear that the shop is up and running and all the kinks are steadily getting worked out.

I know that new products aren't on the radar right now, but I wanted to echo another poster who was interested in cassette spacers. If you ever get around to making some, would you consider doing some Boone-profiled ones (that match the bases of the cogs)? They're harder to find than the cogs themselves...

Anyway, keep up the good work. Nice to see the love all around in this thread.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Just ordered it so we're good to go.
> 
> Also, for anyone interested in titanium chainrings, i got a sheet of 8al-1mo-1v coming, which is slightly stronger and lighter than the 6al4v i usually use. The price will be the same, and this will replace all new ti chainring orders from here on till i run out.


I've been away, but just saw your message, great news! One last question: How do I order one? Your store still only goes up to 23t. Should I just email you an order?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

bikeny said:


> I've been away, but just saw your message, great news! One last question: How do I order one? Your store still only goes up to 23t. Should I just email you an order?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Are you looking at rear cogs? The chainrings start at 31t and go up from there.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

icantdrive65 said:


> Are you looking at rear cogs? The chainrings start at 31t and go up from there.


Yes, I am looking at the rear cogs section, because I am looking for a 24t rear cog. If you read my above posts you will see that.

Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry everybody, i was out of town for a few days and just got back yesterday.



Juanmoretime said:


> Well, since no one wanted to answer my question I was forced to buy an alloy/ titanium 19 tooth!:thumbsup: I guess I'll have to weigh it myself!


Here are some weights for you guys on the 2 piece cogs:
18t ti: 28g
19t ti: 30g
20t ti: 33g

These are the only ones i have on hand to weigh right now, but i hope it helps.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Slow Eddie said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread very closely, and just read it all the way through. Glad to hear that the shop is up and running and all the kinks are steadily getting worked out.
> 
> ...


I'd love to make cog spacers, but i just dont have the time right now to set everything up for them, and they're a pain to anodize in my setup. 
Thanks for the kind words though, and i'm amazed you read the whole thing through!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> I've been away, but just saw your message, great news! One last question: How do I order one? Your store still only goes up to 23t. Should I just email you an order?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Doh! i knew i forgot something. I just added it to the site, thanks!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Some news:
I've changed some of my processes again, and the parts are coming out even better. Specifically chainrings. I developed a new polishing process that gets them nice and shiny before anodizing to make them really pop. I also got a real camera finally so i'll be taking some better pictures of them. Also, i slightly redesigned my one piece cogs to make them a little lighter. It isnt very noticeable cosmetically, but it saved a gram or 2 depending on the material and size. I'm also working on a completely newer one piece cog design, but no set date on that release. 
Lastly, i have a booth for the San Diego Custom Bicycle Show this weekend. Feel free to stop by and check out some stuff in person. There will be alot of top notch frame builders there.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Doh! i knew i forgot something. I just added it to the site, thanks!


Excellent! Just placed my order.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Dan,

Any word on UNO chainrings for new Middleburn Hollowtech cranks?

I tried emailing you with the request...I could provide the new middleburn spider if you need it for set up

Thanks


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pp-tso said:


> Dan,
> 
> Any word on UNO chainrings for new Middleburn Hollowtech cranks?
> 
> ...


Shouldnt be a problem... is the spline different than the regular middleburn stuff? Looks like the offset might be.
Dan


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Dan,

Thanks for reply, I am going to email/call Middleburn to confirm if the spline and/or offset are different. I don't have their older products to compare.

If I send you the spider that came with crankset, could you use it for reference and build it based on that?

Thanks


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan, what's the best way to contact? I've sent a few emails to two different addresses.

Sean


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

smudge said:
 

> Dan, what's the best way to contact? I've sent a few emails to two different addresses.
> 
> Sean


Sean,
just got it, replied.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan, got it. Thank you.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

just to let everyone know, i will be unavalible starting from today untill Monday because i will be at the San Diego Custom Bike Show. 
I will have a booth set up, and my newest release, the Sram/Truvativ XX single speed specific chainring and bash ring, will be debuted at the show.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

chain tugs arrived. excellent work. 
thanks!

good luck @ the show!


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

ISAR: Sent you an e-mail yesterday. Looking for my red-ano/Ti cog.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

chuckc1971 said:


> ISAR: Sent you an e-mail yesterday. Looking for my red-ano/Ti cog.


Sorry, beetween finishing orders and getting ready for the show, i havent had much time for emails this week. Email replied.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Just installed my sweet 31T 102bcd ti ring! Thanks for resurrecting my shattered dreams!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

POG said:


> Just installed my sweet 31T 102bcd ti ring! Thanks for resurrecting my shattered dreams!


No problem, glad you like it, and thank you!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Well today was day 2 of 3 of the San Diego Custom Bike show, and it's been success so far. Really good attendance, and some legendary frame builders exhibiting their schwag. 
I felt pretty small time with my one little table of rings n things, but everyone has been really cool and it's been a great time. It's been nice rubbing elbows with some of the industry legends you only read about. I was also able to debut my new singlespeed chainring and bash gaurd for the Sram/Truvativ XX crankset, along with a new cog design. Here's a link to some pictures of the show, including a couple of my new prototype.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/sdcbs-day-1more-photos-caletti-hbc-victoria-cycles-wolfhound/2/


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent you a private message. Please respond. TIA.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

theGliberal said:


> Sent you a private message. Please respond. TIA.


In the future, the best way to contact me is through my email: [email protected]
PM's and emails through any other address probably wont be noticed for a while.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Many thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Dan, got the cog/tensioners yesterday! (was in Chicago over the weekend)
I think I'm gonna put on the cog when I wear out the chain that I have, but the tensioners are on there! They feel super solid and light (especially compared to the Surly tensioner I had on there - wow!!)

The cog is also super light, I'm really excited to get it on the bike (with it and a new (light) chain I'm going to drop like half a pound! haha


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

*XTR 960 Chain guards?*

Hey ISAR,

Thought I'd post here (email sent, no reply). Ordered a 960 chain guard and was wondering where they're at in your que?

Thanks,
L84biking


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

l84biking said:


> Hey ISAR,
> 
> Thought I'd post here (email sent, no reply). Ordered a 960 chain guard and was wondering where they're at in your que?
> 
> ...


For anyone who sent emails while i was at the show, they will be answered shortly. 
I have to keep the machines running or nothing goes out, so i try to answer stuff while they're running. Because of this, it generally takes a day or 2 for a response during busy times.
Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought i'd share this, it's a new prototype cog design that i showed at the bike show this weekend I'm planning on beefing it up a little around the spline, but other than that, it's done. This one is a 20t in stainless, and weighs in at 56g. Expect the ti version to be about 33g.


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

ISAR,

Thanks for the reply! On and off thread.

New cog design: NICE!! You've made it real tough to resist ordering a spiderless chainring and a matching cog! Excellent! :thumbsup: 

Thanks,
L8


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Are you doing stainless spiderless chainrings? I didn't see them on your site.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you still recommend an 8 speed chain with your components? Any brand in particular? Thanks...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

l84biking said:


> ISAR,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! On and off thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ryball said:


> Are you doing stainless spiderless chainrings? I didn't see them on your site.


Sorry, no stainless at this time for chainrings. Good stainless (like the stuff i use for my cogs) in the sizes needed for chainrings is actually more costly than ti, so it just makes more sense to buy ti at that point. Cheaper stainless like 304, 316, etc, has a very low (much lower than aluminum even) yield strength, meaning it doesnt take much to bend. Having tacoed a stainless ring in the past, i decided against making them untill i can source some stainless for a decent price.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

theGliberal said:


> Do you still recommend an 8 speed chain with your components? Any brand in particular? Thanks...


Any chain that is truly 3/32" will work fine. 9 and 10 speed chains will be a bit tight as they are not 3/32". Any 7 and 8 speed chains will work, as well as single speed specific stuff. No brand in particular, just whatever tickles your fancy


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you have charings that fit XTR 951 crank arms?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

CupOfJava said:


> Do you have charings that fit XTR 951 crank arms?


My spiderless rings for the 952's should work just fine. The 951 is the downhill version i believe, but the arms and spline should be the same.


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

hi ISAR,

it is far more than 2 days ago I have sent u some cash via Paypal and emailed u. Would be great to hear from u.
What we do at our business (and zillions of other companies do) is to simply use the email autoresponding function... keeps customers happy.
thx in advance
nick


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

oldman said:


> hi ISAR,
> 
> it is far more than 2 days ago I have sent u some cash via Paypal and emailed u. Would be great to hear from u.
> What we do at our business (and zillions of other companies do) is to simply use the email autoresponding function... keeps customers happy.
> ...


I'm sorry if i missed your email, i thought i had gotten through them all after the show. I have to scan through a good bit of junk mail to find the important ones, and sometimes one or two will get past me.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I'm sorry if i missed your email, i thought i had gotten through them all after the show. I have to scan through a good bit of junk mail to find the important ones, and sometimes one or two will get past me.


I am waiting for a response as well. I placed a cog order 10 days ago and sent a follow up email a few days ago on the status. Any info? 24T orange Al/Ti cog.

Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

well if i havent emailed you by now, please resend. I have no way of knowing who's screen names go with what order, so it's hard to track down this way. As far as i can tell, everyone has recieved a reply.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Big pimpin'


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

ISAR, you sound like you need an assistant to respond to e-mails and manage your orders... someone who would work in exchange for parts and custom cnc work... someone like me...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> ISAR, you sound like you need an assistant to respond to e-mails and manage your orders... someone who would work in exchange for parts and custom cnc work... someone like me...


Ha, you're actually right, it is quite a bit to handle alone, unfortunately. 
Part of the issue is that since i changed all my processes and added the CNC lathe, i now have to reprogram everything. I've been doing it as i go, and it's been killing more time than expected. I'm nearly through it all though, thankfully. Finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. The good news is that the new tooling and processes are working awesome.

And thanks for all the pictures guys! As soon as i get caught up here i'll be adding a gallery to my website with all these pics.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Dan,

I know you are extremenly busy, but I REALLY need a set of tensioners ASAP. I sent you an Email as well, so if you can just respond to that it would be great. Just trying to cover my bases.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I know you are extremenly busy, but I REALLY need a set of tensioners ASAP. I sent you an Email as well, so if you can just respond to that it would be great. Just trying to cover my bases.
> 
> ...


Mark,
No problem, i made a few extra sets for the show a couple weeks ago. I have a few colors that aren't claimed, so i sent you the list.


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Dan,

Emailed you over the weekend regarding Middleburn RS8 X-type crankset UNO chainrings, waiting for reply. Should I resend email?

Thanks.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pp-tso said:


> Dan,
> 
> Emailed you over the weekend regarding Middleburn RS8 X-type crankset UNO chainrings, waiting for reply. Should I resend email?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, i can only do the stuff on my site right now, unfortunately. It usually takes at least a day to 3 days to make a new style of ring, and i just dont have that time to spare right now.


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Dan,

Thanks for reply. Maybe in the future when you have more time.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

so i figured i'd upload some crap from my camera for a change.

I cant believe this thing worked as well as it did to this point. 16 gallons of slivers. The hole in the middle was where the filter was.









an orange trio.









the new (and first) Sram/Truvativ XX singlespeed chainring and bash gaurd prototype









my modest booth at the San Diego Custom Bicycle Show









My table full of goodies









A custom ring i made as a medal for a race put on by one of our very own









And some weights of my parts verified by one of the weight weenie crew (scroll down through the thread a little)
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=71521


----------



## wadedrow (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Dan, 

I submitted an order back in March for an XTR ring. I sent you an email inquiring about it and a pm here. I can pm the order number if you like. Just looking for an ETA.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Just ordered two more chain rings...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wadedrow said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I submitted an order back in March for an XTR ring. I sent you an email inquiring about it and a pm here. I can pm the order number if you like. Just looking for an ETA.
> 
> ...


Wade,
Email sent!
Dan


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Site Down?*

ISAR: I'm unable to get to your website to check my order.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

theGliberal said:


> ISAR: I'm unable to get to your website to check my order.


i have no clue what is going on, i'm going to have to check into it. But the site doesnt update orders, it's not set up for that yet. Your order will go out this weekend.
Thanks for the heads up on my site


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


>


haha thats awesome.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow. You're on the west coast, right? And up that early? You must be typing with one hand and downing a coffee with the other. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ok, ipower decided they felt like changing their policies without telling anyone, which caused this issue. I used to have them for hosting, and my domain was purchased through them, so i had it redirected to my new host after my service with them expired. They decided they wanted me to make a different account for that url (which doesnt expire till december) and hijacked my domain without notifying me. It should be fixed now. 
This may have affected emails as well, but i did get some this morning after they straightened it out, so i dont think i missed anything. 
And they wonder why i changed my host to someone else.....


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

theGliberal said:


> Wow. You're on the west coast, right? And up that early? You must be typing with one hand and downing a coffee with the other. Thanks for the update.


Yep, CA.... i had a bit of work to do so i decided to get up early and knock it out. Never had a cup of coffee in my life  (seriously, i cant stand the smell!)


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Ever think about doing Gates belt drive?

Tim


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

ISAR,

I put in an order on the website early this month for a red 32 M960 ring and red bashring. I emailed and PM'd you for an update earlier this week.

Got any info for me?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

Just an idea: might be cool to add 130 BCD rings to your production. AFAIK there is a bit of a gap in the market for singlespeed chainrings (i.e. non-ramped) for CX or fixed gear.
Would buy a 46T for my singlecross bike but 42-48 would be a decent range to offer. I'm talking about regular 3/32" chain compatibility as there are options in 1/8".


----------



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Dan,
Placed an order 4/19. Followed up with an email a few days ago. Just checking status. I know you're busy, no rush, just want to make sure the order was received. Please let me know.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

ISAR -- not sure what the best method of contacting you regarding an order status is. I see people sending emails, sending PM's...and then they end up posting here looking for a response. So I'll just post here first:

Ordered a 32T and 35T aluminum 102bcd 4 bolt chainrings (red) on 4/6/2010. I have a race coming up soon where I will need the 32T, so just wanted to check on ETA in the event it won't be here and I'll have to look into other options (i.e. borrowing a buddy's until the order is fulfilled). 

thanks! and daaanng that XX singlespeed prototype above looks SICK.


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as the folks who just posted. I sent a PM a few days back but still waiting for a reply. I ordered some tugnuts from the HC store a few weeks back. I'm a bit concerned...not too mention wanting to throw the new bits on my bike!


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Bueller? Bueller? 

Anyone home at Homebrew? Rapidly coming up on a month now since I ordered and paid for some items with no response to 2 emails, 1 PM, and now 2 posts to this thread. Just need an update since riding season is finally hitting CO in earnest!

Thanks!


----------



## TXDirtDawg (Nov 17, 2004)

Same here no reply its been a while


----------



## aaooe (Mar 28, 2005)

Same here. Ordered on 4-5 send email 5 days ago no answer yet as to when they will ship. The rest of my parts for my new bike build will be here this week and now i am worring that I will have to wait on my chainring that was supposed to be a 2 week turn around time. Glad I ordered it earlier than I was thinking of ordering. Hope it ships soon. At least my custom fork I ordered I knew would be 6 week time.


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

man i hope everything is ok.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I will alert ISAR this morning of the last few post in this thread. He's obviously unaware of these issues or I'm sure he would be addressing them.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chill*

Dan has said many times in the past, he is a one man show. He has other obligations including riding his bike. He will get your stuff done, quit pestering him with emails and forum ramblings. Every stupid, where is my stuff email slows production down for everyone else. Dan is offering a service that I have been waiting a long time for, I would like him to stay around.

So order your parts, sit back and wait until they arrive at your door step. Keep pestering and maybe Dan decides that people are a huge pain and it is not worth it, and no parts for anyone.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

1strongone1 said:


> Dan has said many times in the past, he is a one man show. He has other obligations including riding his bike. He will get your stuff done, quit pestering him with emails and forum ramblings. Every stupid, where is my stuff email slows production down for everyone else. Dan is offering a service that I have been waiting a long time for, I would like him to stay around.


Word. He has a good track record, and isn't going to screw you over.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Be patient -- it's worth the wait.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

1strongone1 said:


> Dan has said many times in the past, he is a one man show. He has other obligations including riding his bike. He will get your stuff done, quit pestering him with emails and forum ramblings. Every stupid, where is my stuff email slows production down for everyone else. Dan is offering a service that I have been waiting a long time for, I would like him to stay around.
> 
> So order your parts, sit back and wait until they arrive at your door step. Keep pestering and maybe Dan decides that people are a huge pain and it is not worth it, and no parts for anyone.


Pestering? Stupid? I ordered and paid nearly a month ago, and I posted ONE time in this thread with a polite inquiry for a status update, because I need my parts. I've never sent an email (there's not even an email address listed on his website so I couldn't) and I never even sent a PM....and all of a sudden I'm pestering? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

ISAR is really true to his word and will deliver as ordered. His stuff is good, and like other posters have said, it is worth the wait.

But the common theme to all the frustration recently is the lack of communication from ISAR. I'm sure most of those who ordered will be willing to wait longer than expected, but all they need from ISAR is an update on their orders. A simple "hey, got your order, and I'm working on it, but it'll take a bit longer than expected" is probably all anyone needs. 

Perhaps some emergency -- which I hope not -- has popped up and he has to take care of it. But communication is key to running any business, one-man show or not.

To those who have not heard from him, be patient. He will get around and answer your emails. His stuff is worth the wait.


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Pestering? Stupid? I ordered and paid nearly a month ago, and I posted ONE time in this thread with a polite inquiry for a status update, because I need my parts. I've never sent an email (there's not even an email address listed on his website so I couldn't) and I never even sent a PM....and all of a sudden I'm pestering? WTF are you talking about?


No doubt! Folks want to ride bike, and they want to have sweet quality components from an independent artisan. This is why we purchased from HBC. I did so upon recommendation. Some of us are waiting to complete a build and getting antsy. I have no doubt the components will be worth the wait. But it said there would be a 1-2 week delivery window.

Clearly, at least some of us, have held on patiently, some VERY patiently. No one has been rude or out of place in wanting to know if for 1) their order has been received, particularly since their payment went through, and 2) when or if the part will arrive. A little assurance is all most folks are after. Quite frankly, I have no worries, but only because I now realize (through this forum) that other folks are dealing with the same issue.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Pestering? Stupid? I ordered and paid nearly a month ago, and I posted ONE time in this thread with a polite inquiry for a status update, because I need my parts. I've never sent an email (there's not even an email address listed on his website so I couldn't) and I never even sent a PM....and all of a sudden I'm pestering? WTF are you talking about?


I don't believe I referred to your post in any fashion, like above, I am just saying....


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you try [email protected]? It was mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

ISAR, my offer still stands to work as your intermediary in exchange for parts....


----------



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

1strongone1 said:


> I don't believe I referred to your post in any fashion, like above, I am just saying....


So your little rant wasn't referring, in any fashion, to any of the people who posted to check the status of their order?
Gee, I sure hope I don't ruin it for you and make the guy quit his business.

Get over yourself.


----------



## TXDirtDawg (Nov 17, 2004)

Its been about 6 weeks for me ....just saying


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

well product aside, i hope everything is ok with ISAR. I know I have been waiting to get started on my build to order some comps, the bike can wait hope our friend is ok...


----------



## Babau (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I've been waiting over a month. Totally happy to cut the guy some slack but it would have been nice to get some kind of notification, even just a post here, that he was running behind schedule.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

steevo said:


> So your little rant wasn't referring, in any fashion, to any of the people who posted to check the status of their order?
> Gee, I sure hope I don't ruin it for you and make the guy quit his business.
> 
> Get over yourself.


No, I was definitely referring to people such as yourself.


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

One month for me. Followed up with an e-mail a couple days ago to be sure he got the order and got a bad e-mail account bounce back. My "account" on his website shows "awaiting payment." Paypal shows he was paid four weeks ago. So I thought I an e-mail was in order. When the e-mail wouldn't go through, I got a little nervous. Still am.

A quick note on his website (or here even) would go a long way, I think.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Edit ............


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wow, i am away for a few days and the **** hits the fan, sorry guys. I was supporting a race this past weekend, so i was away from my computer. My autoresponder for my email should have told anyone who emailed me that.
Here's the deal... I'm not good with emails. I get too many to keep up on, and they're mixed in with other emails so yea, i miss some. It's either make parts, or play around on the internet all day, and i think you'd rather recieve your parts. I've also had some web hosting/domain name issues so some emails have either not been recieved or havent gone out. I know i have sent some replies to some people complaining in this thread, so i was unaware that you didnt recieve them. 
Also, I do not have time to check this thread daily. Maybe weekly at best. I am no longer going to search for your emails if you post up in here looking for a response, that's killing wayyy too much time. If it's been too long for comfort since you sent an email, please resend because i probably accidentally scanned by it. Think about it... i really dont know who's screen names go with what order, nor am i easily going to be able to find it just because you told me you ordered a red chainring, or even your order number for that matter. I understand everyone's frustration, but this is just how it is... I'm only one person, and i can't afford to hire anyone at this time. I put alot more time into what i make than what you get for the same or more money elsewhere, and i'd rather shut the doors than cut corners just to get stuff out faster. Everyone will definitely get their parts as fast as i can make them. I had a bit more work left than i first anticipated, coupled with the initial rush of orders from my reopening so i fell behind and i am just now catching up. I dont intentionally try to be late, and trust me, i'm putting in some long hours.
Also, my website does not update orders at this moment, so please dont email me asking why it still says pending. I did get your order if you paid for it. The site is still under construction, and when i have the time again, i will fix it. Also, if it hasnt been 2 weeks since you ordered, i'd appreciate it if you dont email me for status updates unless it's a dire emergency. Each email i have to send is about 1 chainring that dont go out that day.
I'm sorry if some of you have been waiting for some time. I really dont know what to tell you besides that. I anticipate being caught up to the standard lead time by the end of the week or early next week, but I'd be more than happy to issue a refund if you don't want to wait.
Thanks for the understanding,
Dan


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Cornflake said:


> One month for me. Followed up with an e-mail a couple days ago to be sure he got the order and got a bad e-mail account bounce back. My "account" on his website shows "awaiting payment." Paypal shows he was paid four weeks ago. So I thought I an e-mail was in order. When the e-mail wouldn't go through, I got a little nervous. Still am.
> 
> A quick note on his website (or here even) would go a long way, I think.


The bad email bounce back was when my old host hijacked my domain name without telling me. It took about 48 hours to get the nameservers to point to my current host after someone on here told me my site was down. I had no clue before that, nor do i know how many emails i sent that didnt go out, or how many emails i didnt recieve. This was mentioned in one of my last posts, along with the fact that my site doesnt update the order status. 
So yea, there was a quick note.


----------



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

1strongone1 said:


> No, I was definitely referring to people such as yourself.


Please let me know what i said in my message that was rude or impatient or otherwise inappropriate and made you worried that ISAR would be so offended you might lose your parts supplier.


----------



## aaooe (Mar 28, 2005)

Dan
thanks for the update. I can't wait and see my rings when I get them.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Sorry, no stainless at this time for chainrings. Good stainless (like the stuff i use for my cogs) in the sizes needed for chainrings is actually more costly than ti, so it just makes more sense to buy ti at that point. Cheaper stainless like 304, 316, etc, has a very low (much lower than aluminum even) yield strength, meaning it doesnt take much to bend. Having tacoed a stainless ring in the past, i decided against making them untill i can source some stainless for a decent price.


Curious...has anyone ever tried Vespel for chainrings? It's pretty amazing stuff with high wear resistance and low friction. It has lower stiffness than Al tho....not sure that would be a show-stopper. Potentially, it would make an exceptionally quiet and smooth drivetrain. Just an idea.

http://www.alro.com/DIVPlastics/plastic_product_vespel.htm


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The only thing I can think of, depending on how difficult this would be, is to have a pending worklist on the site with first names.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I've had nothing but good experience with Dan. I got a custom cut ring last fall well within an acceptable time limit and a couple of weeks ago, bought a ring he happened to have in stock which arrived 3 days later. I'll be ordering another in at the beginning of next month. Since I use a spiderless crank set up and my freewheel is pretty much permanently attached to my hub, Dan is my only option for gearing changes. Fortunately, I know he makes a great product and I am able to rely on his services to keep me rolling.

Thanks Dan!


Red


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> The only thing I can think of, depending on how difficult this would be, is to have a pending worklist on the site with first names.


I cant do anything more than i'm doing right now, unless i find a way to work in my sleep.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Also had a good experience, and timely communications.


Perhaps Dan needs some email filtering, and to consolidate his ordering - so that orders only happen through his website, an order number is generated, (so no ordering via email / paypal unless specifically instructed to do so) - then when folks email to find out where their stuff is, a subject line with the order number would filter to the top of his email pile for easier navigation / response. If you don't paste in the order number - you might not get a response... right away.



Otherwise, seems reasonable for custom stuff that there is a bit of a wait. And he's way more responsive than some other bike folks I've dealt with...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

redwarrior said:


> I've had nothing but good experience with Dan. I got a custom cut ring last fall well within an acceptable time limit and a couple of weeks ago, bought a ring he happened to have in stock which arrived 3 days later. I'll be ordering another in at the beginning of next month. Since I use a spiderless crank set up and my freewheel is pretty much permanently attached to my hub, Dan is my only option for gearing changes. Fortunately, I know he makes a great product and I am able to rely on his services to keep me rolling.
> 
> Thanks Dan!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bmike said:


> Also had a good experience, and timely communications.
> 
> Perhaps Dan needs some email filtering, and to consolidate his ordering - so that orders only happen through his website, an order number is generated, (so no ordering via email / paypal unless specifically instructed to do so) - then when folks email to find out where their stuff is, a subject line with the order number would filter to the top of his email pile for easier navigation / response. If you don't paste in the order number - you might not get a response... right away.
> 
> Otherwise, seems reasonable for custom stuff that there is a bit of a wait. And he's way more responsive than some other bike folks I've dealt with...


Thanks Mike!

Part of the problem is when people email me, the subject does have the order number and whatnot, because they reply to the email they recieved when they ordered (i also get the same email). While it is extremely handy for them to reply with that information, the subject line does blend in with every other email i get so sometimes i do accidentally scan by it.
However, i'm guessing most of the people in here complaining emailed me durring my domain name fiasco, or i replied durring it so nothing went through.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Part of the problem is when people email me, the subject does have the order number and whatnot, because they reply to the email they recieved when they ordered (i also get the same email). While it is extremely handy for them to reply with that information, the subject line does blend in with every other email i get so sometimes i do accidentally scan by it.
> However, i'm guessing most of the people in here complaining emailed me durring my domain name fiasco, or i replied durring it so nothing went through.


I understand completely!
I think having a page on your website about order tracking or the best way to reach you might be helpful... you can add that it is important to write in the subject line ORDER # xxx-xxx-xxx for you to be able to scan it and get back to them in a timely manner.

Just some thoughts... otherwise keep up the good work!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> However, i'm guessing most of the people in here *complaining *emailed me durring my domain name fiasco, or i replied durring it so nothing went through.


I just want to know when I can expect the rings that I ordered and paid for a month ago (a 35T and a 32T red aluminum 4-bolt 102 BCD). I need them by a certain date (which is why ordered with a month time cushion), but if I can't get them soon, I will have to buy/borrow something else to hold me over. That's not a complaint...it's just my situation.

I sent another email about 10 minutes ago so hopefully you have recieved it. thanks.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Tyrone, just replied. I did not recieve an email from you before, i searched your address. I'm not doubting that you sent one, but i definitely didnt recieve it.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=49354
current ad.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

picture time.

Here's the chainrings some of you are looking for. All machined, just getting anodized.








final revision for the new cog design. It'll be added to my site as soon as i can do it. This is a 17t titanium version, weighing in at 21.8g








standard 104bcd bash ring








32t titanium ring








aluminum tooth closeup








ti tooth closeup


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I see my blue 34t chainring!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Tyrone, just replied. I did not recieve an email from you before, i searched your address. I'm not doubting that you sent one, but i definitely didnt recieve it.
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=49354
> current ad.


Thanks Dan. I wonder if my earlier email got lost in some of the snafu's with your domain that you mentioned above? regardless, it doesn't matter. Thanks for the response and it looks like my order will be here in time for when I need them. Looking forward to them.


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

ISAR, glad you are ok..... stupid technology

Now I can order my tugs!


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Seriously how about doing some Gates Belt drive. Gates has a very limited selection. I'm looking for a 25 tooth Alfine cog.

Tim


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

TimT said:


> Seriously how about doing some Gates Belt drive. Gates has a very limited selection. I'm looking for a 25 tooth Alfine cog.
> 
> Tim


Give it time. He is very busy updating the programs for his new equipment as he goes.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of the M960 guard mounted.

http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php/products/shimano-m960-lightweight-bash-ring

Larry


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

SOFTBUTT said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the M960 guard mounted.
> 
> http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php/products/shimano-m960-lightweight-bash-ring
> 
> Larry


Not yet, but soon. A customer said he was going to post a pic, but if he doesnt, i'll be making one for a friend so i can snap a pic myself.

BTW, i added the new style 5 spoke cogs to my web store, and i also added a link to my blog and a contact page.


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

I just received my 960 XTR guard from ISAR and will have it mounted this weekend. Will post it then. Busy week. It's awesome! And light, 46 grams.

ISAR, the new cog design is :thumbsup: ! Really ties in to your spiderless designs. Keep it up!

L8


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

I just wanted to throw my positive experience with ISAR out here, I have ordered twice from him so far, I have gotten my parts, and truly believe ISAR is a man of his word. 3 cogs and two of tensioners so far. Now he may be swamped with the sudden success he is facing but I doubt he is out to screw any one over. The quality of his work and pricing has probably overwhelmed him. (Now I will duck back into lurker mode.)


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Got my two chainrings today. Great looking stuff. Took awhile to get but that was the fault of shipping time to Canada and it getting stuck in customs. But well worth the wait.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you guys, i really appreciate the support. You guys definitely make it worth it.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I received my chainring and cog today. It took longer than ordering some random stamped steel from overseas, but Dan was GREAT to work with, the cogs are very light (both AL), and look fantastic. I can't wait to get them installed!


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

*XTR 960 Chain Guard*

I've attached photos of ISAR's chain guard on my RIP9, sorry, not on a one speed but you get the idea. Very clean and goes great with the raw frame. Nice and light and great detail. 
The last pic is with the flash. Sorry for a late post but busy weekend and just picked up the bike from the shop.

Here's the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624037936854/

Excellent job Dan! :thumbsup:

Thanks,
L8


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

thanks for the pictures 184biking...now i just need to decide on the color...
are you offering these in ti ISAR

Larry


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures Steve.. that's the first time I've seen them mounted myself!



SOFTBUTT said:


> thanks for the pictures 184biking...now i just need to decide on the color...
> are you offering these in ti ISAR
> 
> Larry


Larry,
I can make one in ti, but it'd cost about $120 due to the amount of ti it would use.



rob1035 said:


> I received my chainring and cog today. It took longer than ordering some random stamped steel from overseas, but Dan was GREAT to work with, the cogs are very light (both AL), and look fantastic. I can't wait to get them installed!


Rob, thanks alot for the feedback!

A side note.... i just ordered a pump and heater/chiller unit for my anodizing tank. This should help the anodizing come out much more consistent.

Picture time!

17t aluminum... 14.6g









19t titanium... 26.3g


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

I see my pink chainring (even a closeup!)...along with my black one!!

That's about the closest I'll get to them though since USPS lost my shipment!!! Working with them to see if they can find it (I already informed ISAR about this). My post office has actually been very good with calling me back on what they're finding out so far today. I still have no doubt that they're gone for good though. 

I'll be filing a claim with USPS, and/or my credit card company once I know for sure they're lost....and you'll be receiving another order once this crap blows over.

-Nick


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

gearwhine said:


> I see my pink chainring (even a closeup!)...along with my black one!!
> 
> That's about the closest I'll get to them though since USPS lost my shipment!!! Working with them to see if they can find it (I already informed ISAR about this). My post office has actually been very good with calling me back on what they're finding out so far today. I still have no doubt that they're gone for good though.
> 
> ...


Nick,
That really sucks that that happened. Worst part about it is since the tracking info said it was delivered, they might try and say someone stole it off your doorstep to deny the claim. But the CC company would probably cover it anyways, so you're lucky for that.
Dont give up hope yet, maybe they'll find it. 
They've been getting worse and worse lately. I think cutbacks have finally caught up to them.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

I've decided to have a customer appreication sale for MTBR members. 10% off all ti orders and all 2 piece cogs through May 16th. Coupon code MTBR


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Stop dicking around on the internet and go make my chainring!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

CB2 said:


> Stop dicking around on the internet and go make my chainring!


I'm actually running parts with a longer cycle time today, so i get a break for a change. You'll know when i'm running aluminum chainrings, you wont see me for a few days


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Well well well...got my rings and cog! They delivered to the wrong house, and the person was nice enough to throw it back in the mail right away. Thank you to good people!

All is good. The machining is beautiful on these things, and I'm extremely happy. I never plan on anodizing to hold up great on anything once it actually gets used, so this doesn't bother me...but the pink anodizing has already gotten a bit faded just from the envelope rubbage. Hope that new anodizing tank does its job!

I will be ordering more cogs soon as I know what I need/want.

BTW...the 2 piece cog is sexy.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not great pics, they don't do the gears justice...


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Class act guy to deal with who happens to make great bike parts!

Thanks!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update and pics guys!
D1PHAM, your pic wasnt showing up, so i fixed it for you. I'm loving the blue on flat black.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks 2x!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

ooo i cant waitto throw my new stuff on!!!! 

mines gonna be the same, blue on slx cranks also...with a flat black frame ha.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*XTR970 SS with Red Bash*

Took a pic of a red ISAR bash ring mounted to a XTR970


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

I see there is two sizes of tugs, will the short tugs work on just about anything?


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> Took a pic of a red ISAR bash ring mounted to a XTR970


Best looking bash guard I have ever seen!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

PoorBob said:


> I see there is two sizes of tugs, will the short tugs work on just about anything?


I designed the longer ones around my Bianchi PUSS, which has 1.75" long dropout slots. The shorter ones have .25" shorter reach and overall length, so if your dropouts are 1.5" or shorter, you might want to go with those for asthetic purposes.

When i measure the dropout slot, i go to the edge of the radius, not the center of the axle.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

D1PHAM said:


> Best looking bash guard I have ever seen!


Thanks!
That's actually the standard 104bcd bash ring. There's one made specifically for that crank that is the same width as the ears on the spider. It just blends a little better, however they'll both work fine as RD has proven.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

*14.7 f***ing grams!!!!!!!*


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

-----


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*104 Bash Guard*

The std 104 fit the 970 arms pretty well ISAR. I only mounted the red guard on this set of arms just to check out the looks. Its ment for a XT SS. How are you coming with the new cog design? I've go a 2pc ordered, but if it's not been made and mailed, I want to change to the new one.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> The std 104 fit the 970 arms pretty well ISAR. I only mounted the red guard on this set of arms just to check out the looks. Its ment for a XT SS. How are you coming with the new cog design? I've go a 2pc ordered, but if it's not been made and mailed, I want to change to the new one.


RD,
Good to know, thanks. It looks like it did in the picture, but i never tried it. 
As for the cog design, it is indeed avalible, and there is an option to select it in my webstore. I'm pretty excited about them, and i've been riding one on my own bike. No problem on changing your order, just shoot me an email to remind me. 

On a side note, here's a little tensioner i've been working on. I needed it for my loaner bike, so i figured it'd be a good time to finish it. I dont know if or when it'll be for sale. It might be too expensive to make.
It has a buch of index points to set the initial position, and it has a titanium flex plate to fill the gap, instead of using a spring. The pulley setup is pretty similar to the surly.
The index plate is also titanium, and it has a pin that rests against the deraileur stop on the hanger to keep it from moving. It can be used in either push up or pull down mode.
I can probably loose another 10g on it if i wanted to, maybe even 20g.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> The std 104 fit the 970 arms pretty well ISAR. I only mounted the red guard on this set of arms just to check out the looks. Its ment for a XT SS. How are you coming with the new cog design? I've go a 2pc ordered, but if it's not been made and mailed, I want to change to the new one.


heres the new design in aluminum, 17t. 14.7 grams.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks veloreality the cog looks good, ISAR do you have a weight for this cog in stainless and ti?


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I designed the longer ones around my Bianchi PUSS, which has 1.75" long dropout slots. The shorter ones have .25" shorter reach and overall length, so if your dropouts are 1.5" or shorter, you might want to go with those for asthetic purposes.
> 
> When i measure the dropout slot, i go to the edge of the radius, not the center of the axle.


Well I am looking at 1" for my drop outs so the shorties it is! I think I am going with the green theme on this one!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

ISAR- I am thinking of doing some of my own anodizing for keychains and other promotional things. I want to set it up in my garage. Does it put out any bad odors?


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

OK, I don't currently need one, but this frickin tensioner looks awesome.



ISuckAtRiding said:


> RD,
> Good to know, thanks. It looks like it did in the picture, but i never tried it.
> As for the cog design, it is indeed avalible, and there is an option to select it in my webstore. I'm pretty excited about them, and i've been riding one on my own bike. No problem on changing your order, just shoot me an email to remind me.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

When using tugs will standard length skewers still work?


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

*it depends...*

i had my old tugs on both sides and 135mm skewer was OK.
now, Dan's tugs are slightly thicker than the ones i had, and for skewer to have enough thread i use a tug on drive side only. works OK. 
You'll need a good strong skewer though, something steel - shimano XT and alike.
(well, you'd need a good skewer regardless


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

*Cranks?*

ISAR, have you / are you thinking about creating your own line of SS specific cranks?

-Matt


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Blind Dog said:


> ISAR, have you / are you thinking about creating your own line of SS specific cranks?
> 
> -Matt


I had talked with another manufacturer about teaming up on such an item, but not much has come of it yet. Idealy, i'd like to see a good external bearing design and a spiderless chainring interface. We'll see where it goes, but dont expect it anytime soon.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I currently have a singlespeed with ENO cranks. I want to build it up as a 1x9. I've been looking at the VBC chainrings, but WI said they are not stiff enough without the inner ring which means running a 2x9. So my question is can you make a single chainring that will take a 9 speed chain? If so, would it be possible to mount a bash guard to it?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Dogbrain said:


> I currently have a singlespeed with ENO cranks. I want to build it up as a 1x9. I've been looking at the VBC chainrings, but WI said they are not stiff enough without the inner ring which means running a 2x9. So my question is can you make a single chainring that will take a 9 speed chain? If so, would it be possible to mount a bash guard to it?


i can make a ring for a 9 speed chain, just shoot me an email when you order one and i'll make a note in my list.
As for the bolt holes, no can do at this point unfortunately.

UPDATE:
My website/emails are down again. I REALLY need to find a better hosting company, this is ridiculous.:madmax: 
I'm not sure if i'll get any emails that were sent while it's down so shoot me another one tomorrow if i havent replied.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i can make a ring for a 9 speed chain, just shoot me an email when you order one and i'll make a note in my list.
> As for the bolt holes, no can do at this point unfortunately.
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...


Have you tried gmail?

I posted your site on our MTB group board (We ride in DC, MD, and VA) and a couple of my riding buddies ordered some Ti parts from you about a month ago. Do you have an estimate on the average turn around time?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> UPDATE:
> My website/emails are down again. I REALLY need to find a better hosting company, this is ridiculous.:madmax:
> I'm not sure if i'll get any emails that were sent while it's down so shoot me another one tomorrow if i havent replied.


www.u2-web.com


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Quick question. I want to order a rear Cog or 2 for my new Hope Pro II Single Speed Hub. Would I go radial pockets or 5 spoke?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Steel29er said:


> Quick question. I want to order a rear Cog or 2 for my new Hope Pro II Single Speed Hub. Would I go radial pockets or 5 spoke?


you can go either route, the 5 spoke is lighter. get one of each!!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

scooter916 said:


> you can go either route, the 5 spoke is lighter. get one of each!!


Thanks, just order a RED Cog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

Check out the video MTBR and I shot with Dan at the San Diego Custom Bike Show...


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

Word.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i can make a ring for a 9 speed chain, just shoot me an email when you order one and i'll make a note in my list.
> As for the bolt holes, no can do at this point unfortunately.
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...


Email sent, but just in case...

Order #1275075832


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

the video worked out nice. 
would have been better with a slo mo of dan trying to bend the stainless cog though. ha


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

veloreality said:


> the video worked out nice.
> would have been better with a slo mo of dan trying to bend the stainless cog though. ha


LMAO i'm not sure what i was thinking there. Never been on cam before, so guess i was nervous lol


----------



## HeadWoundHarry (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone know whether or not the nut tuggers work with Surly track ends and Phil Wood bolt axles?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

HeadWoundHarry said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the nut tuggers work with Surly track ends and Phil Wood bolt axles?


The short version should work for you. The latest batch has 10mm holes, so if the PW bolts are that size or smaller, they should work fine.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

veloreality said:


> the video worked out nice.
> would have been better with a slo mo of dan trying to bend the stainless cog though. ha


Ha, that was hilarious, classic really! As I was watching it happening I was thinking, "Oh no, he did not just do that..." I may have even said it out loud while watching/laughing. Good stuff Dan.

When my blue chainring and bashguard come in, I am going to give them the "Dan's Strength Test" just to be sure they are strong enough.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

IMHO said:


> Ha, that was hilarious, classic really! As I was watching it happening I was thinking, "Oh no, he did not just do that..." I may have even said it out loud while watching/laughing. Good stuff Dan.
> 
> When my blue chainring and bashguard come in, I am going to give them the "Dan's Strength Test" just to be sure they are strong enough.


hahaha i know he was laughing his ass off while editing it.

BTW, Thanks to everyone at MTBR for making the video for me. I owe you guys alot!:thumbsup:


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ring Question*

Are your 32T 104 (for XT) chain rings designed for 1/8", 3/32", or both?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

they are 3/32 but he says he can make them for 1/8 on request


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> they are 3/32 but he says he can make them for 1/8 on request


Or is it the other way around? I thought I just saw something on his web site to this effect... thanks.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn it! I just got my 32t put on the bike w/ my XTR crank and now I want to go out and get the new Sram set up as shown in the video! 

Great Stuff man!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm positive, they are 3/32. If you check the search there was a thread about a week ago with ISAR posting.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

yep, Crazy8 is right, they're 3/32", and 1/8" by request. Just shoot me an email after you order so i can make a note in my list. I cant do the 2 piece cogs in 1/8" though, just the regular cogs and all chainrings.


BTW guys, it's been super hot lately and i've been having anodizing issues (anodizing is very temperature critical). My chiller isnt able to keep up with how hot it gets in the shop with all the equipment running when it's over 95 degrees out. I was only able to do it early in the morning before the heat set in, so i fell behind on aluminum stuff somewhat. I decided to get an AC unit for the garage, so i'm cranking along now. I should have done that a long time ago, it's actually tollerable in there now. I wish i had the time to insulate it...


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> yep, Crazy8 is right, they're 3/32", and 1/8" by request. Just shoot me an email after you order so i can make a note in my list. I cant do the 2 piece cogs in 1/8" though, just the regular cogs and all chainrings.


Great. Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

:drumroll: Dan? Did it ship?:blush:


----------



## B_H (Oct 29, 2006)

Just ordered red 36t alu chainring for my XTR960 cranks to hilly racing days, can't wait to have it in my hands :thumbsup: .


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Ordered a 32 sil. alu for my 952's this morning.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Ordered an Orange 33t for my Shimano SLX cranks about two weeks ago. I cannot wait for it to show up!


----------



## n8ward (May 29, 2007)

Hey Srive. I have a 33t Orange Homebrewed ring that I don't need that has maybe 100 miles on it. I changed bikes, and no longer need the orange one. Let me know if you are interested in an extra one.


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a FSZ V Driver crankset with 4 bolts, can somebody help me with what pattern/spacing that is?


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

FSA V-Drive? 104bcd.


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

Must have hit an extra R, but yes the V-Drive....
Sitting in the airport with planes grounded due to T-storms so I figure its time to buy that chain ring from homebrew!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Just got mine today*

My Blue chain ring and bash guard just came in. I will only use the ring when I am not using the bash (it is a waste to hide the blue ring behind the guard). Now I need a silver ring to go behind the bash (and a Ti cog, and a....). Anyway, here is a pic or two of the recently installed product.
Looks great Dan, thanks.









Wishing Now I would have gone with the Silver XT cranks...I think an Anodize-strip is in the future for these cranks.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

IMHO said:


> I will only use the ring when I am not using the bash


id ditch whatevers on there full time. its not good for your chain to go from a worn ring to a new ring and back and forth. put the hc ring on and let it be ridden.


----------



## n8ward (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone have an extra red ring they aren't using? I'm looking to pick one up in short order. Anything from 32T-34T?


----------



## troublemaker (Mar 24, 2009)

steadite said:


> Curious...has anyone ever tried Vespel for chainrings? It's pretty amazing stuff with high wear resistance and low friction. It has lower stiffness than Al tho....not sure that would be a show-stopper. Potentially, it would make an exceptionally quiet and smooth drivetrain. Just an idea.
> 
> http://www.alro.com/DIVPlastics/plastic_product_vespel.htm


vespel is extremely expensive. its worth more in weight than gold...... literally

its main purpose is applications with very high temperatures. you can hold a torch up to it for 20 minutes and it wont start on fire, pretty crazy considering its plastic.

the main reason for its cost is the patent dupont has on it.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

veloreality said:


> id ditch whatevers on there full time. its not good for your chain to go from a worn ring to a new ring and back and forth. put the hc ring on and let it be ridden.


You are assuming I am riding an old ring and old chain...Thanks for your concern, but no need to worry, I do not ride on a worn drivetrain.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

IMHO said:


> You are assuming I am riding an old ring and old chain...Thanks for your concern, but no need to worry, I do not ride on a worn drivetrain.


a new chain and new ring will wear together. so if your riding your current set up without it and plan to put the new ring on now and then, you may have some issues.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

anyway, does ISAR still make stainless chainrings? i don't see it listed on his website.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> anyway, does ISAR still make stainless chainrings? i don't see it listed on his website.


no stainless in the rings. only cogs.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

19:thumbsup:


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is my plan old 34t 4 bolt chainring in black. Very nice product he puts out.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Will this chain http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222341966/226/KMC-K710SL-SuperLite-Kool.html work with ISAR's chainring and cog?

Or do I need the 810sl thats 1/2 X 3/32?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, it will work. You can also specify that you want an 1/8" width but you can run a 1/8" chain on 3/32" chainring and cog without issues.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Dropout33 - if you have a 1/8" cog/ring setup - then you need the 1/8" wide chain. As Schmucker said, you CAN run the 1/8" on the narrower teeth, but if you are bothering to get an "SL" milled-out chain, get it narrow (3/32") as you get the benefit of the weight savings with the narrower chain. If you have not purchased the ring/cog yet - get the 1/8". The wider tooth and chain bushing combo will wear much longer than 3/32" stuff will!


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

So if the components are 3/32 which ISAR has stated the 1/2 x 3/32 (KMC810) is what I should use. Correct?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's the correct chain. 1/2 x 3/32


----------



## BurnNotice (Apr 5, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> yep, Crazy8 is right, they're 3/32", and 1/8" by request. Just shoot me an email after you order so i can make a note in my list. I cant do the 2 piece cogs in 1/8" though, just the regular cogs and all chainrings.
> 
> BTW guys, it's been super hot lately and i've been having anodizing issues (anodizing is very temperature critical). My chiller isnt able to keep up with how hot it gets in the shop with all the equipment running when it's over 95 degrees out. I was only able to do it early in the morning before the heat set in, so i fell behind on aluminum stuff somewhat. I decided to get an AC unit for the garage, so i'm cranking along now. I should have done that a long time ago, it's actually tollerable in there now. I wish i had the time to insulate it...


Great! I have been wondering about my order and even thought you may have ripped me! But dude I understand now. You really need to update your blog where everyone is wondering where their orders are! People who don't know this like myself until a minute ago are getting a little weary.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

I do not want to be a pain, but my order is almost 4 weeks old. Looking for an Orange 33t ring. Any updates?


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

i got an email from Dan a week ago saying that he was wrapping up on my order so i'm assuming that maybe he's getting a batch out. hopefully it'll be any day now. i'll update when they show up.


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Willl your chain rings work for my crank?*

I'm new to the SS bike and I am currently converting my Ti mtb frame to single speed and have questions about your products. I am trying to use my existing crank for now until I get more funds to by a new one and was wondering if any of your chanirings will work with my crank? They are KOOKA crank arms. Pretty old I think but they still will be good for the time being. I'll take any answers or comments that I can get and if I need to go into another direction just let me know. Also, was thinking of going with a 32 chainring and a 17 cog.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

UPDATE:
I've still been having some anodizing issues. I changed almost everything, and the only thing i can think of is my sealer was contaminated with either chlorine or acid from the ano tank. I got some new stuff on order, but for the mean time, i sent everything off for anodizing professionally. I just got it all back and i'll be sending it all out over the next few days. They did a nice job so hopefully everyone will be happy with them. I might continue to do this, but it is very expensive and they have a minimum charge per color, so we'll see. 
I'm really sorry about the delay some or many of you have experienced, and i know i've been slacking on the emails while this has been going on. It's either get this stuff done or spend my time explaining why it isnt done. Either way sucks, but i'd rather just get the stuff out. Everyone will get their parts no matter what it takes. 

The good news is since i cant really get any anodizing done, i'm getting ahead with the machining.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mini73 said:


> I'm new to the SS bike and I am currently converting my Ti mtb frame to single speed and have questions about your products. I am trying to use my existing crank for now until I get more funds to by a new one and was wondering if any of your chanirings will work with my crank? They are KOOKA crank arms. Pretty old I think but they still will be good for the time being. I'll take any answers or comments that I can get and if I need to go into another direction just let me know. Also, was thinking of going with a 32 chainring and a 17 cog.


i could be wrong, but it looks to be a 110bcd ring. The smallest you can go is 33t, and then you'd need to modify the cranks a hair. A 34t would be a better fit. A 34t ring and a 18t cog would be about the same ratio. Cool bike btw.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Dan,

Thanks for the update. In the future any update like this is probably all it takes to ease some anxious minds. In my experience with placing an order and I knew you were good for delivering a great product, my only concern was that you received the order. Hearing your problems explains the delays. Either way, it will be worth the wait. Keep up the good work.

JB


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Dan, 

can you make a 42tooth chainring.....104 BCD

thanks


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey there Dan, been busy??


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Howdy Dan, I know you have been busy but i have been dying to know if you can make a 37 tooth 110bcd aluminum chainring. Your website says you only offer 33-36t but it also says you can make something custom. Im drooling over the thought of a purple one.

thanks,
John


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys, thanks for the interest. Unfortunately the material i get isnt big enough for anything over 36t. If i went bigger, it'd be alot of material waste since i get it in 6 inch increments (meaning it'd be expensive).


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> meaning it'd be expensive


Hey, that makes since. How much more expensive would it be? If you would be willing to make it I would be willing to pay for it. I know you are busy and I really appreciate your time.


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a brand new Curbdog Chainring that bent pretty bad on me after only a few rough rides. Should I spend the money on something heavy duty? Its a bmx chainring but I was told it would be pretty durable for trail riding. Has anyone heard anything bad about this company??


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> hey guys, thanks for the interest. Unfortunately the material i get isnt big enough for anything over 36t. If i went bigger, it'd be alot of material waste since i get it in 6 inch increments (meaning it'd be expensive).


Could the material in the center of the ring be salvaged if it was of a larger BCD? If you made some 144mm or maybe 130mm bcd chainrings there should be enough space in between to do a 32t or an alloy cog.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Is this guys stuff worth waiting for? I have been waiting sometime for my stuff, and it is still not here. Long past the 2 week notice on his website. I am thinking about cutting my loses, and try a Paypal dispute. 

Am I being impatient?


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

have you tried contacting Dan? i dropped him an email and even though it took him a while to respond, he eventually did. hopefully your order will be in this batch of deliveries. i know what it feels like though. i've been waiting a while for my order too. i getting a little excited every time i see the post man, then a little sad every time there's no cog in the mailbox.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Oliver said:


> Is this guys stuff worth waiting for? I have been waiting sometime for my stuff, and it is still not here. Long past the 2 week notice on his website. I am thinking about cutting my loses, and try a Paypal dispute.
> 
> Am I being impatient?


yes it is worth waiting for. 
i live a few blocks away and i still wait. although i do save a day from not having to ship  
but seriously wait for it and you will be happy. i am sure plenty others will agree.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Oliver said:


> Is this guys stuff worth waiting for? I have been waiting sometime for my stuff, and it is still not here. Long past the 2 week notice on his website. I am thinking about cutting my loses, and try a Paypal dispute.
> 
> Am I being impatient?


I have waited on one order already..and was pretty disappointed in the lack of communication on order status and all. I eventually got it probabaly close to 2 months...and after a USPS mix-ups (as you can read about a few pages above). I really hope he starts shipping insured USPS...or at least give you that option when ordering...if this happens again...I'll be extremely PO'ed that insurance is not offered.

Anyway...I have placed a 2nd order because I really do like the product. I just placed well in advance knowing it would take a long time. It would be great if he would update his webpage to let people know lead time is way more than 2 weeks...and maybe give some e-mail updates. It'll take about 5-10 minutes a week to send out an e-mail to all customers in line about what you're expecting to finish in the coming weeks.

You have a great product at reasonable prices, I just really hope your business strategy will match that level soon. This is said with all due respect...I have spoken to you before, and you were a very great guy to talk to...but every business can use some improvements.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

gearwhine said:


> I have waited on one order already..and was pretty disappointed in the lack of communication on order status and all. I eventually got it probabaly close to 2 months...and after a USPS mix-ups (as you can read about a few pages above). I really hope he starts shipping insured USPS...or at least give you that option when ordering...if this happens again...I'll be extremely PO'ed that insurance is not offered.
> 
> Anyway...I have placed a 2nd order because I really do like the product. I just placed well in advance knowing it would take a long time. It would be great if he would update his webpage to let people know lead time is way more than 2 weeks...and maybe give some e-mail updates. It'll take about 5-10 minutes a week to send out an e-mail to all customers in line about what you're expecting to finish in the coming weeks.
> 
> You have a great product at reasonable prices, I just really hope your business strategy will match that level soon. This is said with all due respect...I have spoken to you before, and you were a very great guy to talk to...but every business can use some improvements.


The problem is there's alot more than 5 or 10 or even 50 orders that i have to deal with. When i get behind, it takes ALOT of work to get in touch with people about it. I wouldnt be in business if i was only selling 30 chainrings a week, considering all the overhead (you dont even want to see my power bill). That's not even minimum wage. If i'm two weeks behind, that's alot of people to email. I do miss a percentage here and there, and those people usually end up posting here, and makes me look like i dont email anyone, which is not typically the case. I try the best i can, but if i spent all my time making sure i get emails out, i'd be in way worse shape than i am in as far as the backlog. It's a lose-lose situation. I have a huge stack of chainrings and cogs that i've been going through and packaging/printing labels for. So much that it i think it litterally just killed my laser printer about 15 minutes ago (it wont stop saying paper jam).
I've posted up several times that i was behind, and that situation doesnt change overnight. I do have parts machined up through 6/17, and the majority of it will go out by the end of the week. It looks like i have solved my anodizing issue (the sealer was probably contaminated as i tried what little fresh stuff i had left and it worked), so i should be rolling smoothly sometime next week when the new stuff comes in. 
For now, i just ask that people take it for what it is when placing orders. Know that it will take up to a month. I'm going to change it on my website as well. I do not expect orders to take that long, but untill it is a turn key operation, it's just too hard to predict when stuff will get done right now, particularly on multi piece orders. Sometimes stuff isnt up to what i consider good, so i end up remaking it. Sometimes that causes a material shortage and screws up a few things as material is extremely expensive and not so easy to get, so i dont keep more than neccesary on hand. The alloys i use are primarily used in aerospace, so getting them cheap enough to justify turning them into bicycle parts is easier said than done. There's a reason why others got out of the ti cog and chainring business, and it isnt because they just got too rich off of it. There's also a reason why there arent many companies out there (or any) offering 12 different anodized colors for aluminum cogs and rings. It's because anodizing isnt cheap or easy, and if you dont do it yourself, you end up paying a hefty minimum charge per color, assuming you can find someone who even offers more than the basic few. 
I really like getting this stuff out there since i know there is a need for it and i love biking, and i know i can make this work, but everyone has their threshold...
Sorry for the rambling, but hopefully at least it shed some light on the situation for some people. I know it doesnt get you your parts any faster (actually about 45 minutes slower), but i figured it needed to be explained. 
With all that crap said, here's a teaser pic of what i still have left to ship, not even including cogs or tensioners, although that would have made for a much more impressive photo. First person to guess how many rings there are in the picture gets a free 4 or 5 bolt aluminum ring of their choice (as long as it's offered on my site). Must email your answer to [email protected] (dont mind the name, it's the only email addy i have that isnt really used, so this way nothing will get mixed up). Winner and answer will be posted here.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

101?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> 101?


nope!
Although i changed my mind, i think it would be best if you guys email me so we dont piss off people by bumping this thread 800 times. This is my junk email addy, which i just use for signing up for forums and whatnot. I just emptied it out for this. That way nothing gets mixed up with my regular emails. I will post the winner here.
[email protected]

edited because i posted the wrong addy


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

50?


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> The problem is there's alot more than 5 or 10 or even 50 orders that i have to deal with. When i get behind, it takes ALOT of work to get in touch with people about it. I wouldnt be in business if i was only selling 30 chainrings a week, considering all the overhead (you dont even want to see my power bill). That's not even minimum wage. If i'm two weeks behind, that's alot of people to email. I do miss a percentage here and there, and those people usually end up posting here, and makes me look like i dont email anyone, which is not typically the case. I try the best i can, but if i spent all my time making sure i get emails out, i'd be in way worse shape than i am in as far as the backlog. It's a lose-lose situation. I have a huge stack of chainrings and cogs that i've been going through and packaging/printing labels for. So much that it i think it litterally just killed my laser printer about 15 minutes ago (it wont stop saying paper jam).
> I've posted up several times that i was behind, and that situation doesnt change overnight. I do have parts machined up through 6/17, and the majority of it will go out by the end of the week. It looks like i have solved my anodizing issue (the sealer was probably contaminated as i tried what little fresh stuff i had left and it worked), so i should be rolling smoothly sometime next week when the new stuff comes in.
> For now, i just ask that people take it for what it is when placing orders. Know that it will take up to a month. I'm going to change it on my website as well. I do not expect orders to take that long, but untill it is a turn key operation, it's just too hard to predict when stuff will get done right now, particularly on multi piece orders. Sometimes stuff isnt up to what i consider good, so i end up remaking it. Sometimes that causes a material shortage and screws up a few things as material is extremely expensive and not so easy to get, so i dont keep more than neccesary on hand. The alloys i use are primarily used in aerospace, so getting them cheap enough to justify turning them into bicycle parts is easier said than done. There's a reason why others got out of the ti cog and chainring business, and it isnt because they just got too rich off of it. There's also a reason why there arent many companies out there (or any) offering 12 different anodized colors for aluminum cogs and rings. It's because anodizing isnt cheap or easy, and if you dont do it yourself, you end up paying a hefty minimum charge per color, assuming you can find someone who even offers more than the basic few.
> I really like getting this stuff out there since i know there is a need for it and i love biking, and i know i can make this work, but everyone has their threshold...
> ...


I definitely understand that there are many factors involved that I don't know about, and appreciate you for filling me/us in...it was a worthwhile 45 minutes you took to write that if you ask me.The more we understand about the your mini factory, the more...well...we'll understand. I'm sure you can understand where a few of us are coming from if you put yourself in the consumer's shoes though.

But as I said...I have a 2nd order in (maybe even shown in that stack...am I the only one that orders pink anodized rings???) knowing full well that it would take a while. I appreciate what you are doing and glad you are here for us all.

I really would like to see an option for insured postage still!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Crap.... I'm at work and they block image hosting sites. I'll just guess 142.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Is there an Orange 33t in that stack? Hope so, my order was placed on 5/31/2010, and you said you were up to 6/17. Fingers crossed, and thanks for the update!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

56?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I get the same count as WishIwereRiding = 50. I have your chainring on my SS already, so if that is right, then he wins 'cause he said so first! If there are multiple prizes, can I get a 1/8" 22t steel rear cog? Can I, huh? Please....?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bonbonan said:


> 60?


winner winner, chicken dinner. email me with what you want.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you kidding me? Dang, I counted 3 different times and only came up with 52 for my highest count! Dude, bonbonan has some good eyes!


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*Dan rhymes with Man*

Dan is the man. He's doing every singlespeeder out there a huge service. You should see his garage after a big run of chainrings - metal shavings and anodizing dye out the yingyang! His stuff is well worth the wait. It's great to see so many fellow SSers supporting this fledgling business! :thumbsup:

Although I know you're busy catching up on orders, you better be at Hodges tonight to ride with us, Dan! You missed a killer ride in San Elijo last night, but I know you got peoples to take care of, and everyone on here appreciates your hard work.

Viva Homebrewed Components!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

1SPD said:


> Are you kidding me? Dang, I counted 3 different times and only came up with 52 for my highest count! Dude, bonbonan has some good eyes!


well you cant really count, it's strictly a good guess. The camera angle is on the high side, so there's quite few rings hidden by others.



> Dan is the man. He's doing every singlespeeder out there a huge service. You should see his garage after a big run of chainrings - metal shavings and anodizing dye out the yingyang! His stuff is well worth the wait. It's great to see so many fellow SSers supporting this fledgling business!
> 
> Although I know you're busy catching up on orders, you better be at Hodges tonight to ride with us, Dan! You missed a killer ride in San Elijo last night, but I know you got peoples to take care of, and everyone on here appreciates your hard work.
> 
> Viva Homebrewed Components!


Thanks Kurt!
I already heard i missed a good ride last night, but you know how it goes..... 
Looking forward to hopefully making tonight's ride.


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

*For those w/ M739*

ISAR hooked me up with this 34t spiderless ring for my M739 crank.










ISAR's spiderless rings are not advertised to work with M739. The ring does not fit snugly without a little extra fabrication.










I used a red anodized freehub spacer to put between the ring and the crankarm. The lugs on the spacer were filed off and just enough material to remove the anodizing on the inner circumference of the spacer. The result is a very sturdy setup that I am VERY happy with.

Thanks ISAR! Wish I had ordered a smaller cog...maybe in a few months.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't wait for my Red 17t Alum Cog I ordered in May...I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

edited


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

edited


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> according to ISAR, in this very thread, he "can make any size that is physically possible, for any type of crank."
> 
> apparently not.


Well if your looking for someone to hold your hand as well as provide installation your probably looking in the wrong thread . If you want a quality product at a more than fair price , and don't need anybody to hold your purse while you try to figure out what to do with your new purchase then this is the place . Meanwhile have a hot cup of STFU. :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

...


----------



## WBMB (Nov 7, 2005)

I purchased a 34 ring along with a 17,18,19 alloy cog and my experience was nothing but positive. Quick responses to email questions and I couldn't be happier with the parts.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

isar; just do what i did, put alexrex20 on "ignore".
he hasn't posted something constructive once.
he's here to troll.
you'll see whole threads open up as interesting once his comments are gone.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Got my orange 33T chainring today! The ring is awesome! I am glad I waited, and I am now looking at some of his Ti rear cogs. For those who are still waiting, hang in there is stuff is worth the wait!

You have to give the small builders the respect they deserve, he is putting out a quality product, and it takes a little more time.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Hopefully I don't sound like a sycophant, but wanted to add another positive post to the thread. ISAR has been one of my favorite small vendors to work with. He's honest to a fault and his product is top notch. You have to remember, though, that he's a one man shop, and he only has but so many hours in the day. Frankly, his prices are soo low, I simply bought an extra chainring to keep on hand.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the kind words guys, i really appreciate it. You guys are awesome 

UPDATE:
Anodizing has been coming out much better with the new sealer. Seems like i fixed the problem.
Also, I am almost caught up. It'll be a HUGE relief when i am. I've been struggling with the anodizing for a while, and now that it's running smooth, it's amazing how much easier it is to keep up. 
Lastly, i just replenished my ti cog material and I'd like to make use of it. 
I'm going to offer *20% off* on solid ti cogs with a guarantee that they will go in the mail within 10 business days. I will limit this offer to a certain amount so that i can actually make good on that promise. If you are ordering more than the ti cog, that may effect the shipment date so keep that in mind, although i will try my best to get it all out together.
Enter promo code MTBR on www.homebrewedcomponents.com.

Lastly, i will be going back East for a week in early August for a family reunion. This will effect orders around that period so plan ahead if you need anything then.


----------



## mro87 (Jun 22, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> thanks for the kind words guys, i really appreciate it. You guys are awesome
> 
> UPDATE:
> Anodizing has been coming out much better with the new sealer. Seems like i fixed the problem.
> ...


Hi ISAR,

Just ordered 1 32 t spiderless silver chainring for the xtr m952; 1 21t standart ti cog;1 21t stainless steel 5 spoke cog. Website would not accept the promo code for the ti cog. Paid for the order anyway, we can settle later on. Let me know if you have any problems.

Thanks,

Mario


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mro87 said:


> Hi ISAR,
> 
> Just ordered 1 32 t spiderless silver chainring for the xtr m952; 1 21t standart ti cog;1 21t stainless steel 5 spoke cog. Website would not accept the promo code for the ti cog. Paid for the order anyway, we can settle later on. Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> ...


Hmm i dont know why it didnt work. i just reset everything and it appears it is working fine now. If anyone is having a problem, please shoot me an email. I will post up when the code is no longer valid, so expect it to be good if i havent.

Thanks for the order, and thanks for letting me know Mario.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys,

please keep the thread on product info, installation, customer experience, etc.

Customer service issues, order status, etc. should be handled privately.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

I purchase a used ti cog with al.spider,I had to lightly fie to fit on my ztr hub.anyone have this problem?


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

bnelson said:


> I purchase a used ti cog with al.spider,I had to lightly fie to fit on my ztr hub.anyone have this problem?


My aluminum 2-piece cog fit very tight, which I really liked. All my other cogs (surly and boone Ti) were loose on the freehub. I'd rather have to file a bit down, or tap it on with a small hammer. However, mine went on with just a hard press with my hand, no extra tools required.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mine are on the tighter side, due to the fact that the number of undersized hubs outweigh the number of oversized hubs. A tighter fitting cog is better for the freehub body, and concentricity.
However, i've only had one case of it not actually fitting (which was also on a Stan's hub). If someone has one that doesnt fit, i'd be happy to resize the cog for you and i'll cover the shipping. Or if you know you have a slightly larger hub like I9 or CK, just let me know when you order and i'll make sure i do it before hand.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Any idea when you'll be able to return to custom work?

I may need a 32T FSA 386 bolt pattern ring in the near future/early fall for my next SS project bike. Of course no-one does off the shelf like this !!


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

*stans*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mine are on the tighter side, due to the fact that the number of undersized hubs outweigh the number of oversized hubs. A tighter fitting cog is better for the freehub body, and concentricity.
> However, i've only had one case of it not actually fitting (which was also on a Stan's hub). If someone has one that doesnt fit, i'd be happy to resize the cog for you and i'll cover the shipping. Or if you know you have a slightly larger hub like I9 or CK, just let me know when you order and i'll make sure i do it before hand.


yes it was on a stans hub. I have a red cog on order so if it has not gone out and you have time.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Got my chain ring a couple days ago. It's getting installed this afternoon. I don't have a nice camera but it is definitely a quality part. Worth the wait and the money.


----------



## vintapperen (Jul 9, 2009)

My 32T alloy chainring arrived today - great product, great price. Cheers


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!
Just a heads up, nearly everything in que up to 7/12 is shipped or is going to go out today or tomorrow. Last thing i'm wrapping up is ti chainrings and middleburn rings.

Also, slight update.
Had a slight machine issue, which turned into a little upgrade. The head of the mill was overheating from the constant high rpm's and causing issues with the z axis feed on longer programs. 
Basically, the machine used to change rpm's with a variable speed pulley system, but since i converted it to run off a digital variable frequency drive, i was able to ditch all that stuff, which equated to much less rotating weight and friction. Now i run a fixed belt ratio, which allows me to increase my spindle speed by 50%, which in turn allows me to increase my feedrate as well (for aluminum stuff). This will help with production on anything made of aluminum.It's also much quieter, which is really nice! I ran it all day today and it's MUCH cooler than before. My spindle bearings will thank me!

Secondly, I noticed there are some people having trouble with the discount code for the ti cogs. When you enter it in the promo code box at checkout, you need to hit *update cart* before you hit checkout. This will apply the discount.

Lastly, I've been asked many times about chainrings larger than 36t, and I think i need to get on the ball with that. Cross season is coming up, and i know there is a need. Also, i've been riding my cross bike alot lately, and it doesnt look to good when i have someone else's chainring on there 
I'm trying to convince my metal supplier to sell me pieces in an ideal size for the larger rings so i dont waste a ton of metal.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Yes, please look at larger chainrings.

47t, 110 BCD, 5 bolt, would fit my bill...


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ditto on the larger Rings*

I'd like a 37 or 38-tooth 102mm for XTR 960! Keep us posted on progress with this please!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Another Happy Customer. 17 tooth Red Cog. Thanks Dan


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*spyder*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> give me a couple weeks and i'll try to get a spider design rolling


any news?


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

I got my chainring today. It's a work of art. Great service, ISAR must be caught up, I only ordered it on 6/28/10

Pics as soon as I get it on the bike.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sweeney said:


> I got my chainring today. It's a work of art. Great service, ISAR must be caught up, I only ordered it on 6/28/10
> 
> Pics as soon as I get it on the bike.


Thanks guys!

I am actually caught up to within 2 weeks now, and i'm ahead on alot of parts.

I do parts in runs, so i'll do all 4 and 5 bolt chainrings at one time, then all aluminum cogs, then ti chainrings, etc.... 
This is the only way i can keep up, and now that i'm caught up, it's working pretty well, finally.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Awesome product!*

I received mine Friday after waiting for about a month and a half. Perfect execution! Green ano is brilliant and even. Finish is as good, maybe better than the White Industries ring I replaced, with a definitely better color! 

Everything fit perfectly. The cog went on an I-9 ss specific wheel and the chain wheel fit the White Industries crank like it should.

Thanks! 

p.s. I would have went with a slightly bigger chain wheel had they been available, so another vote for bigger rings.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

Another Vote for larger chainrings


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the feedback and pics guys!


I know i mentioned it before, but i figured i'd give another heads up.
I will be going back East in a day to see my family for about a week. I dont know how much internet access i will have. I'm going to attempt to do some website upgrades while i'm gone, but again, depends on internet access.We will see. Dont expect to hear from me much durring this time. I'll return to the normal swing of things on the 12th.
I worked pretty hard lately to get ahead, so hopefully everyone should be happy while i'm gone


----------



## dyrmaker83 (Nov 14, 2009)

scyule said:


> For anyone else who has a SURLY CROSSCHECK built as a single speed
> , I just got my tensioners from HOMEBREWEDCOMPONENTS (ISuckAtRiding)
> I had ordered them understanding they are not designed to work with SURLY's semi-horizontal drop outs, but figured for the price I'd risk it.
> I ordered the LONG version and it fits and works BEAUTIFULLY.


So has anyone else tried to use the nut tuggers with forward facing horizontal dropouts? I can't quite see that image very clearly.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

@ISAR

1) I've been trying to order 2 Ti cog and the code (MTBR) does nothing to update the cart.
3) Your solid Ti cogs stop at 23t. Any chance to have one in 24t?
3) I saw an XX ring on this post. I need one...It is not on your web. How many teeth can you do? 37? 39? Cost? How do I order it?

Thanks.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

*Coupon Code*

Anyone has been able to make the MTBR code works on the Coupon Code box?
I press the 'Update Cart' and getting "coupon code "MTBR" is not valid, or does not apply to the items in your cart." 

Trying to order 2 Ti cogs with little success.


----------



## mro87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Climber999 said:


> Anyone has been able to make the MTBR code works on the Coupon Code box?
> I press the 'Update Cart' and getting "coupon code "MTBR" is not valid, or does not apply to the items in your cart."
> 
> Trying to order 2 Ti cogs with little success.


Write him an email. He responded to mine very quickly and I was able to order my cogs and chainring quickly. Already have them. Will post a pic as soon as I have the bike finished.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

In an effort to support a forum member, I'll be setting aside my loyalty to readily-available Surly priducts and will be placing an order for a ring. Does the MTBR code just apply to Ti cogs? Any incentives for a ring/cog combo? I'm assuming your stuff is all 3/32".


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hi guys, i just got back the other day, and i'm trying to get the coupon code working. There seems to be a problem with the shoping cart software because it works for a day or so then stops. The best thing i can think of for now is to email me exactly what you want and i can give you the total and my paypal address untill i get it fixed. An email with the cog sizes, style, and your zip code or country will do. This is only for the titanium cogs that are on sale, all other products can be ordered through the site. I'll be getting through all the emails and posts i got durring my trip back east over the next couple days so hang tight! 
Thanks again guys!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Dan

I thought I had bought everything I could from you but I have ordered a new set of cranks so need a new spider less ring.

The problem is it is for the new(ish) Middleburn x-type cranks which are not compaterable with the standard rings 

Any chance you will be offering these badboys soon? 

Until then I will be rocking your ring on the standard spider 

Cheers Chap


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone know what the the turn around time frame is now for getting a chainring from here? I ordered a 34t black chaingring and all I got was a confirmation number. I know it takes a awhile and he is constantly busy, just would like to know around when I should be expecting the chainring.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I beleive he's been running 2wks and under from order to shipped.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mini73 said:


> Anyone know what the the turn around time frame is now for getting a chainring from here? I ordered a 34t black chaingring and all I got was a confirmation number. I know it takes a awhile and he is constantly busy, just would like to know around when I should be expecting the chainring.


There's a lead time stated in the sales agreement, which is the best i can narrow it down to. since you ordered last week, expect 1-2 weeks longer.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> I thought I had bought everything I could from you but I have ordered a new set of cranks so need a new spider less ring.
> 
> ...


sorry Steve, didnt realize there was a question posted here. Unfortunately i do not make a ring for the newer middleburn x-type cranks yet, and i'm not sure if or when i will. I'm glad the ring you already have fits on the spider though.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> sorry Steve, didnt realize there was a question posted here. Unfortunately i do not make a ring for the newer middleburn x-type cranks yet, and i'm not sure if or when i will. I'm glad the ring you already have fits on the spider though.


No probs there is hardly the market to make it worth while for you at the moment,

I have been buttering up Matthew at Middleburn about a custom Uno in gold and It look is promising :thumbsup:


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

ISAR,

Are you making any 1/8" thick 104bcd 36 tooth stainless steel chainrings? Looking for 1 and it seems that nobody makes them? If you are not making them, do you know of a source that does?

Also, was wondering if you have given any thought to stamping out your chainrings and then finish milling them instead of machining them completely out of bar stock??? I am a tool and die designer (own my own design business) and I design complex sheet metal stamping dies in 3D day in and day out. I have contacts here in the West Michigan area that could help you streamline your business by providing you stampings. I have some ideas that could save you alot of machine time freeing up your cnc for more custom machining work and allow your business to grow while at the same time freeing up your time to allow you more ride time :thumbsup: PM if you would like to take this conversation further. Meanwhile, I will wait to hear back from you about the above chainring. FYI - I did send you an e-mail (from your website) yesterday asking the same question about the chainring mentioned above.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Isar*

Drop me a email to be sure I have your address correct. My email hasn't been working very good for the past month. Your responses seem to be getting lost in cyberspace.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you offer a 32T aluminum for a 110mm? 
Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

orion_134 said:


> Do you offer a 32T aluminum for a 110mm?
> Thanks,
> Jesse


Normally the smallest is 34t for 110bcd. Maybe there could be a 33t


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> Normally the smallest is 34t for 110bcd. Maybe there could be a 33t


pretty sure I've seen a 33t 110, but that might have required some filing... Don't know why one wouldn't just do 34t and add a tooth or two in the back....


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

33t is possible, but you may need to file the ears on the crank a bit.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Another chaintug question. Should I get the long or short model for an On-One Scandal? I'd like the shortest chainstay length possible.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

D1PHAM said:


> Another chaintug question. Should I get the long or short model for an On-One Scandal? I'd like the shortest chainstay length possible.


either might work, but the long ones would definitely work. how long are the slots in the dropouts?


----------



## psychler (Jan 9, 2009)

Wondering about price and availability of a 29 tooth 94bcd steel chainring.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

just a heads up, I'm going to Vegas today for a wedding and to check out interbike. I'll be back to business on Tuesday (the 28th).
I might be hard to reach until then.
feel free to say hi or punch me in the face if you see me at interbike. I'll be wearing an HBC shirt... and i have the only ones in existance, so you'll know it's me.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

psychler said:


> Wondering about price and availability of a 29 tooth 94bcd steel chainring.
> Thanks,
> Chris


Chris,
www.homebrewedcomponents.com

they're $35, and they're made to order, so about a 2 week lead time.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like a nice weeks vacation ISAR. Last yr it was only an hour from home in Indy, but couldn't get away. This yr I got the time but don't care about traveling to Vegas. Ain't that the way it goes......you have a good week.:thumbsup:


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

ISAR,
I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a new ti chainring for my ENO. 
Your site says: "They are fully reversible and symmetric so when one side wears out, just flip it over and you're good to go!"
Is this also the case with your ENO rings? As you know, the White Industries rings are NOT exactly symmetrical, as there is a 1-2mm "lip" on the crank side of the ring. If yours is symmetrical, does it offer the same chainline as my existing ring?
Thanks, and enjoy Vegas.
-Chris


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

BurkeVT said:


> ISAR,
> I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a new ti chainring for my ENO.
> Your site says: "They are fully reversible and symmetric so when one side wears out, just flip it over and you're good to go!"
> Is this also the case with your ENO rings? As you know, the White Industries rings are NOT exactly symmetrical, as there is a 1-2mm "lip" on the crank side of the ring. If yours is symmetrical, does it offer the same chainline as my existing ring?
> ...


Chris,
the ti eno rings have a seperate spacer which makes it easy to flip the ring over without changing your chainline. It should be within .5mm of a standard ENO ring, as far as the chainline goes.
The aluminum eno chainrings have a machined step and are basically just like the standard ENO chainring.


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Chris,
> the ti eno rings have a seperate spacer which makes it easy to flip the ring over without changing your chainline. It should be within .5mm of a standard ENO ring, as far as the chainline goes.
> The aluminum eno chainrings have a machined step and are basically just like the standard ENO chainring.


Great solution.
My order is placed!
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## XXIXer (Jan 12, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> either might work, but the long ones would definitely work. how long are the slots in the dropouts?


Here are the long nut tuggers on my On-One Inbred. I'm sure the inbred and scandal drop-outs are similar in size.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

XXIXer said:


> Here are the long nut tuggers on my On-One Inbred. I'm sure the inbred and scandal drop-outs are similar in size.
> View attachment 569857


Sweet! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

New to SS and just looked at your web page

http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php

Sorry for the noob question but what does BCD # mean on the chain rings?

Thx


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Bolt Circle Diameter:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_bo-z.html


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

driver bob said:


> Bolt Circle Diameter:
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_bo-z.html


Ah got it......thx.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I know that this is the "Singlespeed" forum, but I just installed my new 31T ring on my 1x10. Awesome work!


----------



## mmcclusk2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just placed an order on Friday. Based on your photos and everyone's reviews of your work, I am looking forward to a new cog and chainring.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Thread bump.

Just realized I spent the last six months with ISAR's cog and chainring and never had to adjust anything and never lost a chain. Throw in the chance to look at the rear wheel and see some pink anodizing... win!


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

Cyclocross


----------



## mmcclusk2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mountain Bike.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

I should've mounted this (these) sooner.

Matched to a 33T HBC chainring up front. May order a 34T as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## psychler (Jan 9, 2009)

ISAR,
I noticed you make spiderless rings for middleburn cranks without the offset like their UNO rings. My questions is, is it possible for you to make your spiderless ring with that same offset? My material of choice is stainless. I would have chainline alignment issues if I run your ring without the offset.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the pictures and the updates guys! Mucho appreicated.

Chris,
My aluminum chainrings do have the same offset as the UNO rings. Only the ti ones do not (and will not due to the expense involved). At this time i do not offer stainless for chainrings, only for cogs.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of a part anodized in Dan's brown? Any idea how it looks with Chris King's brown?

Thanks!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mountain_Smith said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a part anodized in Dan's brown? Any idea how it looks with Chris King's brown?
> 
> Thanks!


it's pretty much the same as CK's brown. The color is the same, however there are variables in anodizing that makes it hard to get a perfect match with any color. There's a slight chance it could be a little lighter or darker, but i doubt it will stick out much.
Also, CK has some inconsistencies with their colors as well.

Wish i had a pic for ya, but unfortunately i dont.


----------



## psychler (Jan 9, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> thanks for the pictures and the updates guys! Mucho appreicated.
> 
> Chris,
> My aluminum chainrings do have the same offset as the UNO rings. Only the ti ones do not (and will not due to the expense involved). At this time i do not offer stainless for chainrings, only for cogs.
> ...


Thanks Dan, those aluminum ones do look pretty nice. Any idea when you will be offering stainless again as I am looking for one for another project?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

psychler said:


> Thanks Dan, those aluminum ones do look pretty nice. Any idea when you will be offering stainless again as I am looking for one for another project?


thanks!
I can pretty safely say that i will never make a stainless chainring, sorry to say. Quality stainless isnt much less than ti (actually more) in that configuration, and crappy stainless is a pain to machine, which is why companies usually stamp them instead, which i will never do. It also bends really easily.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

*10% off sale starting tomorrow, noon (PST). Ends when i say so. *
Everything is on sale. No stupid promo codes to enter, i'll just reduce the price so you dont have to deal with that.

price will be adjusted in your shopping cart.

Reason? I'm in a good mood. My new frame will be ready in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Checking on order*

ISAR, I'd like to check on a order made a few weeks back. I'm not having any luck with email. Possibly my emails are going directly to your spam filter. Would you mind checking.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> ISAR, I'd like to check on a order made a few weeks back. I'm not having any luck with email. Possibly my emails are going directly to your spam filter. Would you mind checking.


I thought i had told you when i was sending it? Regardless, it went out when i said it did, which you replied to. Sorry if i missed something.


----------



## bobothaclown (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got a SS cog in blue. It looks good and is [email protected]#$ing light. Ill be ordering a blue chainring soon!!!!! :thumbsup: Thanks for making good stuff!!!


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys, how does the titanium chain-rings fare with regards to longevity ? 

Thinking of ordering that 34T Middleburn TI ISAR has hanging around ...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

TheGenTwo said:


> Guys, how does the titanium chain-rings fare with regards to longevity ?
> 
> Thinking of ordering that 34T Middleburn TI ISAR has hanging around ...


opps! forgot to remove that, it sold a couple weeks ago. Sorry 
I can make another one though!

as for your question, it was asked in a different thread, and this is the best we could get for an answer:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=643683&highlight=boone+ti


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't know if you might have covered this previously, but I have one of the rather unusual FSA 94mm 4 arm cranks which I'd like to use on a singlespeed. Any chance you can do a chainring to suit?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Singular said:


> Don't know if you might have covered this previously, but I have one of the rather unusual FSA 94mm 4 arm cranks which I'd like to use on a singlespeed. Any chance you can do a chainring to suit?


I do not offer them, nor do i have any plans to in the future. However, there have been a few inquiries about this. I'd have to tool up for it and do all the design and programming so it wouldnt be cheap, but if you wanted about 15 of them, it'd be pretty on par with the regular pricing per ring once you break it down, plus it'd make it at least pay for the tooling on my part so i dont lose my shorts. I realize you probably dont need 15 rings, but if someone wanted to set up a group buy or something, it might work out.

It's not a good option for everyone, but it has worked well for others.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I do not offer them, nor do i have any plans to in the future. However, there have been a few inquiries about this. I'd have to tool up for it and do all the design and programming so it wouldnt be cheap, but if you wanted about 15 of them, it'd be pretty on par with the regular pricing per ring once you break it down, plus it'd make it at least pay for the tooling on my part so i dont lose my shorts. I realize you probably dont need 15 rings, but if someone wanted to set up a group buy or something, it might work out.
> 
> It's not a good option for everyone, but it has worked well for others.


Have you thought about making cassette spacers in various colors? I would be interested in that, and it would be cool if they had notches in them like your cogs.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

S:Drive said:


> Have you thought about making cassette spacers in various colors? I would be interested in that, and it would be cool if they had notches in them like your cogs.


unfortunately, i dont know if I'll ever get around to doing them, but i wish i had the manpower to add all this stuff. 
Someone just asked me how many products i had, so i figured it out... just about 300, not including the 12 colors i offer, which would bring it to around 1760 different combos. 
It may not seem like that many, but it's a different program for every tooth count, bolt pattern, tooth width, material, etc., so essentially each one is a completely different part as far as manufacturing goes.
This is why i dont keep alot of stock!

Which brings me to my next bit of news... i officially added the chainrings and bashrings for the Sram XX crankset to my site, along with a 3/32" or 1/8" option for every chainring and cog, if it's available.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> unfortunately, i dont know if I'll ever get around to doing them, but i wish i had the manpower to add all this stuff.


Maybe it's time to add a guy?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> Maybe it's time to add a guy?


Or hot gal .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Or hot gal .


i think you won that debate, but unfortunately i dont want any employees for several reasons.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Totally happy - received the delivery of my chainrings last week and got one of them on today. Not only does it look great but I also finally have my chainline correct along with a super-light chainring/crank combo, thanks a LOT Dan!!

I'm in the process of building a new MTB over Autumn/Winter and will definitely be in need of more goodies from you


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

wow, that is f*cking sexy!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wow that's great that it worked out, and it looks awesome on that crank!
Thanks again for the feedback and for posting pics!


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

Singular said:


> Don't know if you might have covered this previously, but I have one of the rather unusual FSA 94mm 4 arm cranks which I'd like to use on a singlespeed. Any chance you can do a chainring to suit?


Yo Sam, speak to Highpath Engineering, they will make you a 94bcd SS ring no problem...


----------



## corner_stuffed (May 4, 2004)

35 sexy red ENO teeth. Great Job....worth the wait.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

corner_stuffed said:


> 35 sexy red ENO teeth. Great Job....worth the wait.


Sweet! glad you got it in time!


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

The Nut tugger is pretty ****ing brilliant. Puts the Surly design to shame. (Use locktite on the nut, tho.)


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

ISAR are you going to make a direct bolt on ring for the new XO cranks 
I will take a 28 tooth please 

thanks SJ


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

36t Middleburn SS ring turned up this week - fitted and fettled tonight 
......ok it's a 1x9 rather than a SS setup, but still looks lovely. Cheers!


----------



## mounddog (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow - i just spent like 4 hours reading through the list from beginning to end - till 2am! It was a nail biter  - just an interesting evolution of a guy starting up his own business - the trials and tribulations and all that. Would Dan be able to learn Fortran programming language in time to get his hacking and weezing CNC lathe to work in time before the angry masses collected online and started to cast doubts on his integrity and fortitude? The plot twist of the CNC belt breaking and the mysterious contamination of the anodizing solution. Hard-headed Dan toiling through the challenges, refusing any thought of help - exemplifying the strong pioneering individualistic spirit of the man of the west of yesteryear.
Im thinking Russel Crowe will play him in the eventual screenplay - maybe slip Hillary Swank in there somehow - 
Anyhow - just wanted to say this was an interesting read. I recently had a dilemna at the bike shop where i was being told my XTR M952 had bit the dust since the middle chain ring was gone - and they dont make them anymore. I was being steered towards the newer XTR stuff - but honestly i really like the M952s and I like the preserve the classics if it can be. I lucked out and got a NOS middle ring for the crankset on ebay - so im good to go. But I definitely will plan on keeping my chainset alive with the custom rings etc that Dan is making and ive since told my bikeshop about this resource. Ok - thanks.
My baby is a Cannondale 1FG SS with eccentric bb and all xtr - 19lbs and rides straight as an arrow. See ya. Mike


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

SlowerJoe said:


> ISAR are you going to make a direct bolt on ring for the new XO cranks
> I will take a 28 tooth please
> 
> thanks SJ


SJ,
from what i read, it's the same bolt pattern as the sram xx, so those rings should work, however i havent tested them personally. I do make them though, and they are on my site.

thanks for the updates and pics guys! always love seeing what this stuff goes on.

mounddog, that's friggin funny! can it not be Russel Crowe though? How about Russel Brand. At least that way i can wake up next to Katy Perry.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/13/sram-press-camp-x0-2x10-crankset-tech-cutaways-and-pics/

I was thinking of direct bolt on without the spider 
more like your middle burn set up 
I will buy the crank If you think you can make it go

thanks SJ


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

SlowerJoe said:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/13/sram-press-camp-x0-2x10-crankset-tech-cutaways-and-pics/
> 
> I was thinking of direct bolt on without the spider
> more like your middle burn set up
> ...


looks like the old carbon bontrager/truvativ spline, which i have made before. I should be able to do one, however i'd probably need to find a sample spider to double check some things.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

cool I will send you one
time to order a crankset on monday

thanks 
SJ


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

SlowerJoe said:


> cool I will send you one
> time to order a crankset on monday
> 
> thanks
> SJ


man, thats gonna look sexy.
you going gold ring?
or black ring and gold bolts? (my vote!)


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

Here are some pink bits i recently got. Great stuff, nicely built. My only complaint is that the design of the nut tugger doesn't allow me to slam the wheel all the way into the dropout. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Here is my 28t titanium XTR splined chainring. Only one good ride on it, but so far it works good and looks great! Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.

Thanks again for everything Dan!
Mark


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you have your red 31t 104bcd 4 bolt rings in stock? I ordered one this week and was wondering about time frame.

Thanks


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

Hi ISAR, I just ordered a 32T ring and a green 2-piece cog (order # 1290683455) 

I'm going to use the cog with a Chris King geared hub. Just wanted to let you know in case you need to machine the cog a wee bit due to the tight CK fit... 

Looking forward to getting the stuff.

Regards, Rasmus


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi guys, hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving! Just getting back into the swing of things here after eating and drinking too much over the holidays.
I guess there are some questions on here that i need to answer....

Blantonar, i can remove a little material from the front of the tensioner for you, however it may rotate a bit more in the dropouts when the screw is tightened.

Bikeny, Thanks for the repeat business and the pic! I'm glad you and your brother had time to meet up for a ride on your trip out here, it was nice to meet both of you.

isleblue65, I keep nothing in stock usually since i make so many different parts. Lead times are about 2 weeks to a month from purchase, i cant really narrow it down any closer than that because there are too many variables.

rasse1977, it should fit fine!

Just a reminder, if you need a quicker reply to your questions, it's best to email me at [email protected]. I dont get on the board much when i'm busy, and i almost never check PM's.

Thanks again guys!
Dan


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Bikeny, Thanks for the repeat business and the pic! I'm glad you and your brother had time to meet up for a ride on your trip out here, it was nice to meet both of you.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> Dan


The ring is working great! Thanks again for the guided tour, good times. I still can't believe I forgot to bring my camera! Man I miss that weather!

Mark


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful work on the 31t ring ISAR!! I showed it to the guys at work and they were equally impressed. 

Some more orders may be coming your way.

Cheers


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

isleblue65 said:


> Beautiful work on the 31t ring ISAR!! I showed it to the guys at work and they were equally impressed.
> 
> Some more orders may be coming your way.
> 
> Cheers


thanks alot! 

*major product updates:*

After just finally getting caught up after the holiday rush and a couple group buys, i took today to tinker with some designs i've been working on.

I changed the design of my cogs a bit. My splines are shaped more in the typical fashion, similar to Chris King's. This is to avoid confusion, as i always get asked if they're compatible with Shimano type hubs. The spline is still CNC milled, and will be pretty much the same fit. There is extra clearance in some areas to allow for the radius, but not where it will effect fit at all. They will still be just as round. This will take effect on all cogs.

Also, i redesigned my 2 piece cogs. I widened the base a hair, and i now use stainless steel pins to hold the teeth to the aluminum hub. It's stronger, and the weight difference is only about 4g (mostly from widening the base). It also helps me control quality a little better.

Lastly, I have been playing with engraving the chainrings. It's a little bit if a hassle, but i'm working on dialing it in. What do you guys think?


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! I like.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

The cogs look great.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Beachin as usual .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the feedback guys! 
I might go a little smaller on the engraving. It's kind of a ***** to do inside the pockets because it has to follow 2 radii, but people have been asking for it so i need to do it eventually. My only other option is to leave a bigger space between the pockets and engrave it there.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

also, here's a pic of a color assortment. I'm missing yellow, orange, and green, but at least there's the majority.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think your logo would look better on the flat rather inside the pocket. Maybe shorten one set of the pockets leaving a larger space between for your logo. Nice stuff your doing, as always. Nice ano work too. Those rings would make cool tree ornaments :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the engraving and it gives you some advertisement. I second the idea of moving the logo and tooth count out of the pocket. 

I like the two piece cogs a lot. 

I still think you should get one of your friends with a decent camera to take some of your pictures. You make some really pretty pieces and your camera work isn't doing them justice.


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

That logo would look pretty dang sweet on the aluminum portion of the 2 piece cog. I wish I had seen them before ordering my latest replacement. I know next time.

Great looking work!


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Dan,

I wouldn't change the design of the ring to accommodate the engraving. "Form follows function"...I suppose you've come up with it for a reason...

In your place I would re-design the logo (only for the ring of course) and engrave in on a flat section. Attached a mockups.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The problem with applying it under the mount holes is the spider arm will cover it up.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> The problem with applying it under the mount holes is the spider arm will cover it up.


Good point...

Another attempt; spread the letter around:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Each ring has at least 4 flat spots between the relieved areas. Put the teeth in one void and H and b and C in the other voids (5 arms would have a blank space).


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and compliments guys! Glad you all like the 2 piece cog.

there's really no good place for the logo unfortunately. Not sure if i want to do form over function just for a logo, so i dont think i'd want to gap the pockets any more. I'd almost rather leave it blank. Maybe i'll make one and see what it weighs... if it's almost no difference, i'd consider it. I can really shrink the logo down too, which will help.
Also, If it's anywhere near the bolt holes, it would be covered up unfortunately. The ring shown is for a sram xx, which is why there's so much room. Most rings dont have any, really. I can make the logo a bit smaller, which i think will look better... but who knows, i might just leave it out all together. It's a whole nother operation to add it, and i doubt anyone would want to pay more just for a logo.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

People would not pay more for it, but it is the best free advertising you will ever get. In fact, people would pay more to leave it off since it detracts from the overall beauty of the piece because the pieces are beautiful. Since it adds a step and labor, it is not really in fact "free" advertising.

I see this as more of a philosophica/financiall problem than an engineering problem. The general consensus on marketing is that you would want to put your name on there so that a casual observer could see it was made by you and seek you out. In most situations, it would cost almost nothing to add, but because of limited real estate inherent in your design, it actually costs real time and money to add it.

I think you should leave it off and the casual observer will have to ask the question and also, some will buy it just because it doesn't have any advertising on it. Also, all the time and money you save by not adding it goes straight to the bottom line. So I see lost sales by not having it negated by gained sales by not having it in the overall scheme of things.

I have an MBA and do consulting as my day job, so here is my quick take. The other idea I would suggest if you want to "brand" it given the constraints of real estate {and you should for sure brand it}; you could put a "C" with the teeth and make that sort of a logo. You could then make a site with "C with teeth and C with chain teeth and C chainrings, etc." that linked to your site so that if someone searched for "C with teeth" it would warp them to your site. Another idea I have (Which I think is the best plan overall) is to make the C with the teeth and put a small Hb in the C and turn that into a logo. That would be a better idea for your logo anyway in my opinion (if you use this idea you owe me a ring or cog-which is way cheaper than my normal fee). Anyway, then you put everywhere you can the logo with the Hbin the C and the website homebrewedcomponents.com. This is how you get brand recognition; the logo on the rings, the logo and your website on every piece of correspondence and website even your posts on MTBR, etc. When you get bigger and start selling through QBP the logo will already be well know. The C with the Hb inside can be small enough to fit almost anywhere. If you need to tilt it to get it on the rings then tilt it everywhere. The tilted version will be the logo.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

http://chainringchamps.com/index.html
Their logo looks kinda like what you're saying. Would this be a legal conflict?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

People would not pay more for it, but it is the best free advertising you will ever get. In fact, people would pay more to leave it off since it detracts from the overall beauty of the piece because the pieces are beautiful. Since it adds a step and labor, it is not really in fact "free" advertising.

+1

leave the logo's off

why mess with perfection? your product is unique and the best out there as it is, don't try to over think it

when I see you stuff, I already 'KNOW' its yours and yours alone

if you must put some sort of logo on your product, please give an option to buy without the logo


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Simplicity is best... no logos.


----------



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

*Got Mine*

I got my chainring and cog a couple weeks ago, Ti, GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe what ISAR was getting at was that people have been asking for custom engraving.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys, been a while, just checking in so you know I'm still alive. Been pretty busy due to the holidays (apparently xmas is shopping season or something), along with doing some shop upgrades. Nothing major, just trying to make stuff more efficient. Got a little behind, but I'm caught back up again thankfully. Well, i guess i still have stuff to ship, but it's all made for the most part. 
So as far as HBC news, here it goes...

I've been leaving the engraving off the parts. I'm not sure if I'll ever do it.

The new two piece cog design has officially replaced the old design, so every two piece cog that goes out will be the new revision.

I'm trying to update my photos and website. Nothing is changed yet, I'm still taking pictures as i go.

HBC will have a vendor booth at the 12 Hours of Temecula in a couple weeks. I'll be making the top singlespeed solo awards, which will be a completely usable chainring with the race's name and first place engraved in it, so you can rub it in your friends' faces every time you ride!

Wired Magazine is doing an article involving my shop, so you can see exactly how chainrings are made. I'm not 100% sure on the date, but i heard the April issue.

With the changes i made to my CNC lathe, the cosmetic quality of my stainless and ti cogs have improved as i am able to take a better cut. I also changed the design slightly so they're lighter. Not a huge difference, i just played with the taper a little. Cosmetically, they look the same, however the taper is a little smoother so they look a little more refined. The weight difference is about 3g for an 18t ti cog, which now weighs 25g.

I'm releasing chainrings and bash rings for the new Shimano XTR M985 crankset. It's a decent crank, so I'm pretty excited about this. The crankset including a 32t chainring, chainring bolts, bottom bracket, and all spacers/hardware weighs in at 645g. It also allows you to drop to a 28t if you wanted to due to the smaller 88bcd bolt pattern. Pretty sweet for 29ers that don't want to run a dinner plate on the back.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome I will see if my schedule will allow me to make it up to see your booth.

I might be in the market for a 19t cog. Maybe we will see


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

I wanted to throw in my two cents about the engraving, I would like the number of teeth to be marked. I like the HBC logo on the chainring hole section instead of the machined section. Take pride of your brand and logo it, the rings are reversible so if you don't like it hide it.

Also major props to isuckatriding, he was patient and took time to answer a bunch of questions before my order, and put up with my indecisive ass mid order and really followed through.

The products speak for themselves!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

dblvanos said:


> I wanted to throw in my two cents about the engraving, I would like the number of teeth to be marked. I like the HBC logo on the chainring hole section instead of the machined section. Take pride of your brand and logo it, the rings are reversible so if you don't like it hide it.
> 
> Also major props to isuckatriding, he was patient and took time to answer a bunch of questions before my order, and put up with my indecisive ass mid order and really followed through.
> 
> The products speak for themselves!


Tim,
Thanks for the pics and feedback! As for marking the tooth count, perhaps i can do it pre-anodizing so it will be pretty subtle. What do you guys think? I know it would help to have it on there, especially if you own multiple gears.

BTW, slight update.......
I've been working on the site a bit. I am in the process of taking new photos of everything, and i am working on the overall layout. I added a chainring finder so you can easily see all products associated with your crankset with one click. I still have tons of cranks to add, and lots of pictures to take, but it's coming along. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?

Lastly, i added spiderless rings to fit the Sram X0, X9, and X7 cranksets, along with spiderless rings for the new Middleburn X-type. The rings for the new XTR M985 are on there as well. 
Hopefully a spiderless ring for the Sram XX and Specialized S-works will be added as soon as i find a crankset to reverse engineer.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Tim,
> Thanks for the pics and feedback! As for marking the tooth count, perhaps i can do it pre-anodizing so it will be pretty subtle. What do you guys think? I know it would help to have it on there, especially if you own multiple gears.


I would be happy with the numbers pre-anodizing. Like is said in the e-mail I know I am going to end up with multiple gears, so being able to look at them quickley to swap them out without counting teeth would be really nice.

I still like the logo, it's your brand and something to be proud of.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Dan,

I agree with having the tooth count engraved before anno.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> I wanted to throw in my two cents about the engraving, I would like the number of teeth to be marked. I like the HBC logo on the chainring hole section instead of the machined section. Take pride of your brand and logo it, the rings are reversible so if you don't like it hide it.
> 
> Also major props to isuckatriding, he was patient and took time to answer a bunch of questions before my order, and put up with my indecisive ass mid order and really followed through.
> 
> The products speak for themselves!


Is that cog the stainless or Ti version?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

120 said:


> Is that cog the stainless or Ti version?


19t stainless


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> 19t stainless


Yup what Dan said, will order a ti version once I figure out what gear combo I use most.

A little update, debating running the bash ring. Trying to decide if the vanity of the clean look is worth the potential trouble of bending the chain ring.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea, I keep requesting a chainring with an integrated bash. It would be way lighter and look way better too. I keep thinking ISAR could attach a light bash with the rivets like he does on the rear sprockets.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

yourdaguy said:


> Yea, I keep requesting a chainring with an integrated bash. It would be way lighter and look way better too. I keep thinking ISAR could attach a light bash with the rivets like he does on the rear sprockets.


Using the pins would be a good way to make a chain sandwich. Have a small lip of ring on both the inner and outer to keep the chain in and to protect the chain.

Not sure how well it would serve as a true bash guard though as the main ring would still take blunt force. I am worried most about bending the chairing enough to cause a walk out of the woods. That being said the bash ring I run on my scalpel has taken some pretty hard hits and not flinched. I think part of that is because the smooth design allows it to skate over trees and rocks vs. grab them like a tooth would.

However if the chain was sandwiched well enough it would have to be a catastrophic failure for the chain sandwich to not keep the chain on while pedaling.

Not sure, just thinking and typing :madman:


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

Has anyone bent one of ISAR's chain rings? I've been running a 33T for ~6 months and there is little to no wear and it seems strong as hell. Stylo crank exactly as the one pictured above.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It is actually very hard to bend a chainring on a SS with the chain on the ring. Generally what happens is on a multi gear bike the outer big ring (with no chain on it) hits a rock and bends a tooth ruining the ring. I have never seen a guy bend an entire ring although I am sure it is possible. I mainly like the bash because it keeps from getting grease from the chain and ring on socks, shoes, etc. and also when I jump on my bike for a driveway test ride, it tends to keep me from getting my pants leg caught (I have a history of this-although I never let it cause a crash). In this case, the bash and ring would actually reinforce each other, making the entire unit stronger.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

yea, they're hard to bend on a SS unless a bolt falls out, then they can break if you're not careful. This is why loctite is a good idea.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

BTW guys, i have decided to make my 4 and 5 bolt rings in larger sizes. Possibly up to 45t, but that isn't set in stone. I'm working on the designs now.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got a little excited in my pants.


----------



## NewtP (May 26, 2006)

I've been hoping for a ti 38t for a while now. Very excited about the annoucement.

Peace
Peter


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> BTW guys, i have decided to make my 4 and 5 bolt rings in larger sizes. Possibly up to 45t, but that isn't set in stone. I'm working on the designs now.


That would be great...my road bike is waiting!


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

would you consider doing 130 or 144 bcd?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bmw said:


> would you consider doing 130 or 144 bcd?


i probably won't do 144 just yet, but 130 and 110 in the larger rings is the plan.


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

sweet! hard to find nice ones that aren't 1/8...


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

Got my 32 red ring...awesome!...Thanks Dan


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Do some 110x5 40-46t chainrings, my BMX needs bling!


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

*pls ship my order without further delay*

@ISAR

pls be so kind and a) ship paid orders and b) answer emails.

Have placed an order Dec 20 and paid immediately. Except your instant order confirmation - zero communication nor product delivered.
My email dd. Jan 22 remained unanswered, even though you have received and read it.

If you can`t ship, inform your customer. If you don't wish to ship, refund the cash. 
For sure, you won't have any business from me any more, even though your products are great.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

*94 BCD 5 bolt bash rings?*

Hello ISAR, i went to your website but did not see it. So I was wondering if you can make some 94 BCD 5 bolt bash rings? Thanks.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

oldman said:


> @ISAR
> 
> pls be so kind and a) ship paid orders and b) answer emails.
> 
> ...


whoa man, how about emailing me again? I'm not deliberately ignoring anyone, however as i posted many, many, times over in this thread, it's just me here and mistakes happen. I may miss an email, i may miss an order. But i will ALWAYS make it right. Please order (or don't order) with that in mind. It's no secret. 
I've been a little backed up lately due to the holiday rush and some machinery/tooling upgrades that took longer than planned, but the machines are rolling again and i'm working pretty late each night and i'm almost up to speed again so expect stuff to arrive soon. 
Also, i have no idea who you are since you didn't leave any information in your post, and i have nothing dated from the 20th in my to-do list, so either a) it was shipped or b) i never got the order. You're going to have to email me again with your order number.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hardguy said:


> Hello ISAR, i went to your website but did not see it. So I was wondering if you can make some 94 BCD 5 bolt bash rings? Thanks.


sorry, i don't make anything like that yet!


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

I've purchased several items from ISAR and all transactions were flawless.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bmw said:


> I've purchased several items from ISAR and all transactions were flawless.


Thanks!

I guess i can give an update.... i did some major work on the shop lately. Things have gotten busy, so i needed to make some changes in order to keep up. Unfortunately there is no good time to do this as something will fall behind in the short term, so i just did it as soon as i could. 
One thing I've been working on is a servo conversion for the mill. It had stepper motors, and i bought some servos for it. This was a pricey swap, and i finally saved enough to get her done. It wasn't a direct swap and i had some glitches, but it all worked out and the machine is both faster and more accurate. Servos use a closed loop positioning system, so the controller knows exactly where it is at all times, unlike stepper motors, which have no feedback. You can still make good parts with stepper motors, but it requires constant attention to the machine. I have to measure parts more often, and there is more scrap. The downside to servos is I'll have less blems to run on my own bikes 

The second thing I've been working on is my lathe tooling. I made all new fixtures for my chainrings, and i designed a tool that can machine both sides of the chainring tooth profile in one operation. This eliminates having to flip the part over, and it makes the thickness of the teeth about as perfect as you can get. I also Incorporated a cutoff tool to cut off the square corners and make the material round in the lathe at the same time, instead of using the mill to do it in a separate operation. This was quite a bit of work as i needed to make fixtures to securely hold each ring to keep the material from deflecting when it was cutting. That means different fixtures for the different tooth counts. It also required reprogramming for every chainring i make. It's pretty much all done now though, and it's working flawlessly. It saves me time so i can handle more production, and it reduces scrap and improves quality.

The third thing I've done is i added spiderless chainrings for the Sram/Truvativ X0/X9/X7 cranksets, along with the Middleburn X-type. I also added chainrings and a bash for the new XTR M-985 crankset. They're all on the site right now.

Lastly, you'll be able to see exactly how a spiderless chainring is made in the April issue of Wired Magazine. Don't quote me on the month, but the editor said that would most likely be the issue.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

bmw said:


> I've purchased several items from ISAR and all transactions were flawless.


X2!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Geeze people you should be happy that he posts here still. How many "one man shows" actually post and answer questions on here as religiously as ISAR. H*ll he could be like Ernesto...


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

oldman said:


> @ISAR
> 
> pls be so kind and a) ship paid orders and b) answer emails.
> 
> ...


I propose a 2 email missed rule. If someone hasn't responded to your 2nd email, you may then whine like a newborn. Otherwise, please go cry in your pillow.

I sent Dan an email at ~6pm asking a question last week, not only did he respond within 5 minutes, but we went back and forth for 4-5 emails within 20 minutes. I think you'll find this is his MO, and not ignoring your 1 email.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Aside from him being a one man show, with all the spam filters in use today, not receiving a reply to one email should never be cause for concern, as it can easily get trapped in his or your filter. I work in IT, and will send someone three emails before I get antsy or whiny about it.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

When I was a waiter at Red Lobster, we got lots of old people at lunch hour. Old people complaints vs. legitimate complaints ratio was something like 20:1. Just throwing that in. 

No problems with my orders with ISAR. Some of his posts, however, are questionable.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

3 chainrings, one cog, one bash (over three seperate orders), and about to order another cog.
Sure, my first ordered took maybe a month (the others much less), but then we all knew that was a possiblity going in (if you followed the thread).
Could not be happier with the product.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm excited to get my 36T 94BCD titanium chainring! :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm having some Homebrewed Components Jerseys and possibly shorts made by Canari for myself and some friends. If anyone wants some, shoot me an email with the size (link in my signature). I'll post up the design as soon as i get it. These will be at cost, which i will not know for sure untill i get a ballpark estimate on quantity. I'm sure the prices will be decent though as i will be ordering quite a few, and i'm just trying to pass the deal on. The price will be exactly what i get them for, plus shipping to you. I'll fill you guys in on the details as it goes.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd be interested depending on design, anyidea of what it'd look like?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

zippinveedub said:


> I'd be interested depending on design, anyidea of what it'd look like?


With you on that.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll take some, regardless of the design. Will you be doing long sleeve jerseys?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not a jersey guy, so I'm out. However, if you had some t-shirts made...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad there's some interest! I'd assume the more that is ordered, the lower the price for all of us. The jerseys will be all short sleeved for now, and i expect a pretty darn cool design, knowing who's doing it. He said i should have a design in a day or two.
I'd love to get some shirts made too, i'll have to talk to my shirt guy about that. i had a handfull made a while back, but the only ones i have left are pretty small.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sent you an email regarding the jerseys.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'd proudly wear a Homebrewed t-shirt.

Perfect timing... I just ordered a ti chainring.

--sParty
(XL)


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

+1 on the Homebrew Jersey. I'm loving my HB 31t blood red anodized chain ring, and I'd proudly wear gear with the logo on it.

Funny, a guy stopped me on the trail on Sunday afternoon and asked me what brand bash guard I had (HB Components). Then he noticed my red chainring and asked about that. +2 for HB components. He said he was going to Google it when he got home!


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dan make me a HBC cape and I'll proudly bike around with it on. That is how much o would support the cause. But, seriously count me in on the Jersey. I'll rock it at Sea Otter.


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

umarth said:


> With you on that.


+2 depending on design, etc. Maybe would want a t-shirt instead...

Here's another thought for you ISAR. I just discovered the joys of riding with a summer weight wool cycling hat all year under my helmet. Specifically, I got a Walz cap and that puppy wicks more sweat than any sweatband, etc. made. The look may be polarizing for some off the bike, but I wear it with casual attire all the time.

I know they do custom or simply with embroidered logo.

http://www.walzcaps.com/caps_personalized.html

http://www.walzcaps.com/caps_custom.html


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I'd like to see the design myself, especially since the new bike build will be rolling all new Homebrewed drive train.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

ISAR - just don't make them too Power Ranger-ish. Low key colors (no neon) and Simple logo front and back would be cool.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree with p nut. Simple and non-trendy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the design .


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I want in on this. Looking forward to the design also.


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm interested... Having "I Suck at Riding" would be pretty awesome on the shirt or jersey.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

email sent about interest in an XL Jersey. Loving my Red Ano Chainring and Cog


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks guys, i will post up the design as soon as i get it. It was next in que last time i talked to the designer, so it should be any day now. The price on the jerseys is $45, give or take a buck. There isnt as much of a price break on larger quantities, only a buck or two. The shorts will be about $65 for the good ones, and i'm not sure of the more entry level ones. I'll get all that info when i talk to them again. I think there are 2 different fits for the jerseys, and i can mix and match. There is club fit which is a little more loose, and the team fit which is tight.

BTW, did the photoshoot yesterday, and pulled an all nighter thursday getting the shop and some tooling ready for the shoot. I'm exhausted! Litterally an 8 hour photoshoot for a 30 minute part. I'll get to everyone's emails from the past couple days throughout the weekend!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Steel29er said:


> email sent about interest in an XL Jersey. Loving my Red Ano Chainring and Cog


thanks for the pic, that looks great! Trek/GF is killing it with the current color combos.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I think there are 2 different fits for the jerseys, and i can mix and match. There is club fit which is a little more loose, and the team fit which is tight.


Who's making the jerseys? That should help us determine needed size.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

JST169 said:


> Who's making the jerseys? That should help us determine needed size.


Canari


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Dan,

The parts are great!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm gonna end up having to buy one of those red ones.

So sexy looking.


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

*ISAR chainring and 9 speed chain...?*

I'm about to change from 1x9 to SS (using an 8 speed chain) but I'd like to be able to use a 9 speed cassette for longer group rides.

Can anyone tell me if a 9 speed chain will work with my 32T ISAR chainring...?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

8-9-10 SPEED Chain is the same internal width (fits on same size teeth). The difference is the thickness of the outer plates. Also, 8 speed chain is cheap and heavy. Used to be an advantage of strength, but generally now, 9 speed chain is so good, lighter and almost as cheap that most use 9 speed chain for SS. I even read a comment from a pro SSer that he has used 9 speed chain for the last few years and never broken a chain.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Patiently awaiting artwork for jerseys .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

I spoke with the designer yesterday, it should be done shortly. It took longer than expected because my logo was hard to work with since it wasnt vector. 
I know better than to rush an artist, so i'll be patiently waiting as well


----------



## Medicontheloose (Nov 5, 2010)

Forgot to post up here when I got my 18t SS cog. Thanks again for the great product. Here's the pics of the final build.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7770529&postcount=369


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

that looks great! glad the cog and my buddy's crank/ring worked out for you.

UPDATE:
i got the artwork for the jerseys and shorts finally. The shorts will also be avalible as a bib short. I will get final pricing soon.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking Good!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks!
So here's the prices:
$44 for the base jersey
Add $3 for full zipper
Add $7 for long sleeve
Club fit is a bit looser, team fit is skin tight like a race kit. both are the same price.

SHORTS
$53 for the base short (has the upgraded pad)
$5 extra for bibs

I'm putting the order in on the 28th, so email me through the link in my signature (no pm's please) with what you want. Shipping will be dependant on what you order. I figure USPS flat rate boxes would be best. A medium box will likely fit a few jerseys and shorts, and that's like $10.95 to anywhere in the US i believe. 1 jersey will probably fit in a small flat rate box which is $4.95. If you're ordering parts, i can ship it with it for free. I'll eat the associated paypal fees.
Payment will have to be recieved before i place the order so i don't get stuck with a bunch of jerseys i cant wear. Lead time for them to make the jerseys and shorts is 8 weeks from when i place the order.
These are made by Canari, and they're really nice stuff.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Trying to decide if I want LS or not. Is the LS material suitable for summer riding? (80-100 degrees here).


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

tough call. I would say it's probably a thinner material, judging by the stuff i have by them (all short sleeve). Personally, i'm probably going to go with short sleve and just wear my arm warmers if i get cold/need protection. they seem to be the same material as the jerseys(not too heavy). At least that way you can take them off if you get hot.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> tough call. I would say it's probably a thinner material, judging by the stuff i have by them (all short sleeve). Personally, i'm probably going to go with short sleve and just wear my arm warmers if i get cold/need protection. they seem to be the same material as the jerseys(not too heavy). At least that way you can take them off if you get hot.


May seem overboard, but I've been wearing long sleeve shirts during the summer time. With a friend getting diagnosed with melanoma, I'm a bit more cautious when I'm out in the sun for a long period of time. I bought some Heat Gear from Under Armor last year that has worked well even during the hottest days. I think they sell just the sleeves, too, so I may just go with the short sleeve.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ISAR...please update your classifieds...

including one for the jerseys, etc


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

crisillo said:


> ISAR...please update your classifieds...
> 
> including one for the jerseys, etc


Classy. Try PMing.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


>


I like how the artist included some grass in the playing field.

Time to consult the finances and argue the ole new wheels v. fixed cog v. jersey v.......


----------



## opnykanen (May 3, 2007)

Would you mind shipping jersey + bib to Europe? Any idea of the costs?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> ISAR...please update your classifieds...
> 
> including one for the jerseys, etc


I'm actually buying advertising through you guys, do i also need the classifieds ad on top of that? My banners will be up in about a week.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

opnykanen said:


> Would you mind shipping jersey + bib to Europe? Any idea of the costs?


No problem, i think it would be about $13 if i can fit it in a small flat rate box/envelope.

Umarth, took me a second to figure out what you're talking about. i lol'd


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm in for a LS jersey.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got my 36T titanium chainring today and quickly placed in on the beautiful NOS Cook Bros. Racing crankset. Super nice! Much thanks to Dan for making sure this got done in time for NAHBS. This crankset & chainring will be on my Igleheart 953 650B SS which is being featured at the 2011 NAHBS (the bike is actually en route at the moment). I'll be heading down to Austin next week with the crankset and will install it when I arrive. It should complement the bike quite nicely! :thumbsup:

View attachment 598191


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

crisillo said:


> ISAR...please update your classifieds...
> 
> including one for the jerseys, etc


It must suck, being such a nag and all. How do you do it so effectively?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

kcaz said:


> It must suck, being such a nag and all. How do you do it so effectively?


I can see where they're coming from so i certainly dont hold anything against him or MTBR. In fact they're done me a huge favor by leaving this thread open through thick and thin (almost 2 years now). I'm glad i finally can pay for some normal advertising now.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Just got my 36T titanium chainring today and quickly placed in on the beautiful NOS Cook Bros. Racing crankset. Super nice! Much thanks to Dan for making sure this got done in time for NAHBS. This crankset & chainring will be on my Igleheart 953 650B SS which is being featured at the 2011 NAHBS (the bike is actually en route at the moment). I'll be heading down to Austin next week with the crankset and will install it when I arrive. It should complement the bike quite nicely! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 598191


wow that crankset is clean! i cant wait to see the bike with that on it. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

stoked on the kit. ill be rocking one for sure.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

NAHBS 2011:

View attachment 600338


Ended up using a Kooka crankset as it matched the levers. The show was fantastic and my wife and I had a great time in Austin. :thumbsup:


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone measured the chainline of the spiderless middleburn ti rings on a square tapered middleburn crank? Bit of a long shot I know!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> NAHBS 2011:
> 
> Ended up using a Kooka crankset as it matched the levers. The show was fantastic and my wife and I had a great time in Austin. :thumbsup:


Beautiful, what bottom bracket are you running misterdangerpants?


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, sorry about my drool on your Igleheart. Well, mine and a few thousand other folks...
Congrats on a beautiful bike. Talking to Christopher about the polishing process, and the difficulties of working with stainless, was fascinating.
I overheard a few people who thought it was chromed!

Los


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Beautiful, what bottom bracket are you running misterdangerpants?


113mm titanium White Industries.



sslos said:


> Wow, sorry about my drool on your Igleheart. Well, mine and a few thousand other folks...
> Congrats on a beautiful bike. Talking to Christopher about the polishing process, and the difficulties of working with stainless, was fascinating.
> I overheard a few people who thought it was chromed!
> 
> Los


Thanks!  During the planning stages, he actually asked me if I wanted it polished but it just seems like way too much work to keep it looking shiny.


----------



## Electric Vindaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Ordered up a 21t stainless cog yesterday, hopefully get it in time for some spring break ridin'. (crosses fingers)


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> 113mm titanium White Industries.


Misterdangerpants, did you have any chain line issues from mounting the chainring on the top of the spider where the big ring usually mounts? I was debating on mounting my single chainring on the top position instead of the middle ring position since it just look so much cleaner on top because the empty spaces on the spider arms are not visible when chainring is mounted on top. Can you please tell me the width of your bottom bracket also? Thank you very much for all your help in advance.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i picked up a couple of Homebrewed Rings whilst visiting Austin. Amazing quality work on the rings - mine are a ~little~ different, in that they have no windows on the 102bcd 33 toother....i'm a plain jane at heart and luckily i was granted a special order....i'm super stoked with the rings....and will be ordering more if these ever wear out !


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Misterdangerpants, did you have any chain line issues from mounting the chainring on the top of the spider where the big ring usually mounts? I was debating on mounting my single chainring on the top position instead of the middle ring position since it just look so much cleaner on top because the empty spaces on the spider arms are not visible when chainring is mounted on top. Can you please tell me the width of your bottom bracket also? Thank you very much for all your help in advance.


Sorry, but I really didn't check the chain line all that closely. This setup was just for NAHBS and won't be used when I get the bike back (going back to the White Industries ENO). That being said, from what little I do recall, the chain line looked pretty straight. My bottom bracket shell is 68mm.


----------



## Slick37075 (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my Black Friday Vassago JabberWocky built up. Here is the Chainring.


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

I just received a nice cog and spiderless chainring for my X0 crank from HBC.

It looks like I need some type of spacer to install it properly.

Any idea where I can find such spacer?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

flafonta, dont need a spacer, email sent.



Thanks for all the pics guys! Sorry for being away lately, i've been working hard to get up to speed. Almost there though, knocked a good bit of it out over last week and this weekend. Fortunately i've had a friend helping in the shipping and office duties department some lately. There is a bit of a learning curve, but he's getting it now, and it makes a world of a difference. Also, you'll notice there's a Homebrewed Components banner on the top of the singlespeed and drivetrain forums, so i'm an official advertiser instead of spammer now


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey Dan, when you ship, do you typically send an email notifying the purchaser that their product has shipped? Just curious. Thanks.

--sParty


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey...I can't seem to find a photo of the brown anodize you offer. I'm debating on brown, but seeing the color in a few photos sure would help.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

gearwhine said:


> Hey...I can't seem to find a photo of the brown anodize you offer. I'm debating on brown, but seeing the color in a few photos sure would help.


Hmmm, I was going to link a picture for you but the site seems to be down at the moment. Check out the pics in his blog, there is a picture of his brown ano ring on a 09 GF Root Beer Brown Rig.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hi guys, website is down for a bit while i switch servers. this includes email. Hopefully it will be back up soon!
Sparty, yes, you'll get tracking info, which you should see today!


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

whew! Thanks for letting us know about the site.. I finally ordered some more stuff yesterday.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> hi guys, website is down for a bit while i switch servers. this includes email. Hopefully it will be back up soon!
> Sparty, yes, you'll get tracking info, which you should see today!


Sweet! I was just about to email you this same question. Whats the word on order #1297901379?

Im going out of town from this friday till the sunday after next(9 days total) and i need to know if i am going to have to sign for my package.

Thanks,
Sheepo


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ...
> Sparty, yes, you'll get tracking info, which you should see today!


Got your PM that my ring shipped, Dan. Thanks for the heads up.

Lickin' forehead!

--sParty


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is my HBC XO Ti spiderless 28t setting:









And here is the full bike:








If you want details, see other thread at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=692472

Thanks Dan for the excellent product. The quality and finish is very nice.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

that A9C is WINNING!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Dan is the man :thumbsup: HBC #1


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wow! nice looking build! Man, why do all my customers have nicer bikes than i?


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Dan, I am looking at the singlespeed cogs and have a question. Why is there a $1 difference between a stainless cog and a two piece SS/Al cog? I prefer the "standard" one piece design but at $49, that is a fairly hard pill to swallow. I have no doubt I will be purchasing my 32 tooth chainring from you though in the near future. :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Lumbee1 said:


> Hey Dan, I am looking at the singlespeed cogs and have a question. Why is there a $1 difference between a stainless cog and a two piece SS/Al cog? I prefer the "standard" one piece design but at $49, that is a fairly hard pill to swallow. I have no doubt I will be purchasing my 32 tooth chainring from you though in the near future. :thumbsup:


Honestly the solid stainless cogs are more expensive to make. There's a lot of work that goes into them, more than any other steel cog on the market that i know of. I do not broach my splines, i cnc mill them for a clean accurate finish, and i use very small tools so i can have smaller corner radii for a better fit. This takes much longer as small tools are prone to breaking, especially in stainless and ti. 
They are also made from 17-4ph, which is a very expensive aerospace grade stainless alloy, which has a much higher strength than the typical stainless steels used by others. However, i sell more of them than the 2 piece cogs so i am able to keep the price down a little, for now. I honestly don't make much on these at all, however i don't have the heart to stop making them.
The 2 piece cogs are also made from the same alloy, but there is less machining time involved as the bulk of it is aluminum.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Honestly the solid stainless cogs are more expensive to make. There's a lot of work that goes into them, more than any other steel cog on the market that i know of. I do not broach my splines, i cnc mill them for a clean accurate finish, and i use very small tools so i can have smaller corner radii for a better fit. This takes much longer as small tools are prone to breaking, especially in stainless and ti.
> They are also made from 17-4ph, which is a very expensive aerospace grade stainless alloy, which has a much higher strength than the typical stainless steels used by others. However, i sell more of them than the 2 piece cogs so i am able to keep the price down a little, for now. I honestly don't make much on these at all, however i don't have the heart to stop making them.
> The 2 piece cogs are also made from the same alloy, but there is less machining time involved as the bulk of it is aluminum.
> Hope that helps!


Damn. The mere fact that you took the time to explain that... plus the fact that your cogs look so dang good... makes me want to buy one.

Meanwhile I've already exceeded budget on my new dream bike. Shite... I might have to sell a motorcycle or something.

--sParty


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Honestly the solid stainless cogs are more expensive to make. There's a lot of work that goes into them, more than any other steel cog on the market that i know of. I do not broach my splines, i cnc mill them for a clean accurate finish, and i use very small tools so i can have smaller corner radii for a better fit. This takes much longer as small tools are prone to breaking, especially in stainless and ti.
> They are also made from 17-4ph, which is a very expensive aerospace grade stainless alloy, which has a much higher strength than the typical stainless steels used by others. However, i sell more of them than the 2 piece cogs so i am able to keep the price down a little, for now. I honestly don't make much on these at all, however i don't have the heart to stop making them.
> The 2 piece cogs are also made from the same alloy, but there is less machining time involved as the bulk of it is aluminum.
> Hope that helps!


Thank You! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm!

The 2 piece cog is superior in every way so the real question is why would anyone buy a solid stainlesss one.

Advantages of 2 piece over full stainless
!. Lighter
2. Easier on the freewheel
3. Cheaper to make
4. Colors available
5. (I think the base is slightly thicker so you might use slightly less spacers)
6. More offset for greater tunability.

It sounds like the 2 piece is a totally better design.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

yourdaguy said:


> Hmm!
> 
> The 2 piece cog is superior in every way so the real question is why would anyone buy a solid stainlesss one.
> 
> ...


Yeahbutt...
1. Style / fashion is a personal thing. Personally I think both designs look great, but I lean toward the one-piece design.
2. Two pieces is two pieces... while I don't question the integrity of Dan's two-piece design, it's impossible for the one-piece cog to ever come apart.
3. I don't want colors as black or silver never go out of style; colors come and go. (Can you tell I rode mountain bikes back in the '80s when neon pink and neon green were considered the coolest? I also had a pair of snakeskin tights... I kid you not.)
4. Personally I don't want offset... not that there's anything wrong with it.
5. Weight savings can't be more than a few grams... not enough to make the difference between a full or empty bladder -- take a leak and you're there. 
6. Easier on the freewheel maybe but the one-piece is easy enough.

In the end, to each his own. I'm glad Dan offers both. Sorry I didn't keep my responses in order, anyway variety & selection are great -- you and I each get to get what we want and we'll both have something way cool, yes?

--sParty


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I totally understand everything you said except maybe the snakeskin tights.


----------



## JTrue (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Isuckatriding, just posting here to see if I can get an update on my order. Please check your PM's. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

JTrue said:


> Hey Isuckatriding, just posting here to see if I can get an update on my order. Please check your PM's. Thanks. :thumbsup:


Curious, did you send an email to his business email address? I would think he'd get to that before he gets around to checking his MTBR PMs and this thread. Go to the source, you know?


----------



## JTrue (Mar 23, 2007)

JST169 said:


> Curious, did you send an email to his business email address? I would think he'd get to that before he gets around to checking his MTBR PMs and this thread. Go to the source, you know?


Yes I did. Thanks.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

JTrue said:


> Yes I did. Thanks.


Just covering all the bases. Nothing wrong with that. Hopefully you got to him in time to change the order!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

JTrue said:


> Yes I did. Thanks.


if ya did, you probably sent it when i was transfering hosts and my site/email was down.


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

Just ordered a red 94bcd chainring! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

zandr said:


> Just ordered a red 94bcd chainring! :thumbsup:


I just received a 94bcd yesterday! In blingy ti! WAY awesome! I will now proceed with my new bike build! Booyah!

--sParty

P.S. Thanks, Dan @ HBC


----------



## kia74 (Dec 25, 2008)

just wondering what has been the turn around time for you guys that have ordered items.
NOT being pushy just antsy like a kid before Christmas.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

this last run took me a while unfortunately due to some down time and an unexpected increase in sales, but most of the back log is either sent or anodizing so it should be back to the norm for current orders.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

For truly custom, 1 off type components, Homebrewed is amazingly fast.

I'm on my what, 5th or 6th order? Haven't had one take more that ~3 weeks yet IIRC...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Can't wait to see my XTR spiderless. 32t. Hoping to get it mounted and run a few times before Sea Otter.

It's gonna be my good luck bling!

I'm replacing my Jericho SufferRing... 34t was too tall.

I love my two-piece 21t cog. I need some better looking spacers, tho.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

pimpbot said:


> Can't wait to see my XTR spiderless. 32t. Hoping to get it mounted and run a few times before Sea Otter.
> 
> It's gonna be my good luck bling!
> 
> ...


Ti?

--sParty


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I wish*



Sparticus said:


> Ti?
> 
> --sParty


Nope. Recycled beer cans for me... but silver. I love silver bits.

So I guess that is not bling. More like... plink. :thumbsup:


----------



## NewtP (May 26, 2006)

*Spiderless X0*

G'day Guys,

Can anyone tell me what the chainline would be for the spiderless X0 setup, and is there any adjustment.

Thanks in Advance
Newt


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Newt, wish i knew, however i am getting an X0 crankset for my own bike tonight. I'll be able to figure it out this week. I don't exactly have a bike to put it on yet, however i can slap it on an old frame for measurement's sake.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Kinda wondering about chainline myself*



NewtP said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the chainline would be for the spiderless X0 setup, and is there any adjustment.
> 
> ...


My Jericho SufferRing has a pretty good dish to it, and it isn't far from rubbing the chainstay of my Singular Swift. If the HBC is reversible, then it has to be dishless. Then again, its 32t rather than my Jericho Ring's 34t. I wonder if the close clearance has to do with my BB spindle. Did I put a freakishly short spindle on my bike? I forgot. IIRC, I have an Ultegra BB in there for a road double ring setup, but I could be wrong. I think it was a swap meet part.

Anyway... just thinking out loud.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

rob1035 said:


> For truly custom, 1 off type components, Homebrewed is amazingly fast.
> 
> I'm on my what, 5th or 6th order? Haven't had one take more that ~3 weeks yet IIRC...


Cannot agree here.

- *January 17th*: Ordered (paypal charged my account that day), 
- *February 23rd*: I asked for an update , was told it would go out that week
- *March 3rd*: I asked for a tracking number, got a USPS number with no package yet associated with it
- *March 15th*: I asked for an update, no reply yet.

I want to cut Dan a lot of slack as he has been a nice seemingly upfront guy when we have exchanged PM's, e-mail, etc. but this seems like poor customer service and possibly deceptive. Maybe I am missing something, I hope so.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Seems pretty reasonable to me*

Feb 9th- Placed order. Dan said around two weeks.
March 14th- Order Shipped
March 17th- showing out for delivery (should be in my hands shortly)


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

here is a pic of my sprocket I got from Dan.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

gstahl said:


> Cannot agree here.
> 
> - *January 17th*: Ordered (paypal charged my account that day),
> - *February 23rd*: I asked for an update , was told it would go out that week
> ...


Geoff, 
Sorry about that, thought i had replied, but the email was still open :/
Just sent you a reply.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> My Jericho SufferRing has a pretty good dish to it, and it isn't far from rubbing the chainstay of my Singular Swift. If the HBC is reversible, then it has to be dishless. Then again, its 32t rather than my Jericho Ring's 34t. I wonder if the close clearance has to do with my BB spindle. Did I put a freakishly short spindle on my bike? I forgot. IIRC, I have an Ultegra BB in there for a road double ring setup, but I could be wrong. I think it was a swap meet part.
> 
> Anyway... just thinking out loud.


There's no dish to the rings, however no aluminum spiderless rings are reversible, only the ti ones, and all 4/5 bolt rings. The x0 spiderless ring is offset pretty close to big ring position i believe, however i'll have to measure that. I just got my own X0 crank last night so i'll be able to do it shortly hopefully.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

brent878 said:


> here is a pic of my sprocket I got from Dan.


dang, that's a lot of blue! Looks awesome though, thanks for the pics!


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

brent878 said:


> here is a pic of my sprocket I got from Dan.


What ratio are you running?


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Geoff,
> Sorry about that, thought i had replied, but the email was still open :/
> Just sent you a reply.


Hopefully we can get this resolved quickly. I do look forward to running your rings on my SS.

Thanks.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh.... my mistake.*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> There's no dish to the rings, however no aluminum spiderless rings are reversible, only the ti ones, and all 4/5 bolt rings. The x0 spiderless ring is offset pretty close to big ring position i believe, however i'll have to measure that. I just got my own X0 crank last night so i'll be able to do it shortly hopefully.


I thought they were. No biggie. It's not like I ever wear out chain rings anymore since I stopped cleaning my chain with degreasers.

Cogs OTOH.... I kill aluminum cogs. Not sure why. I got a Rennin cog that looks pretty worn after 4 bad weather rides... hence the 21t two piece I got from you... which still looks new after 400 mile or so, BTW... :thumbsup:

You do excellent work! Can't wait for the chainring









Any guestimates on how long? Not going to hold you to it. I know you;re a busy guy, and in reality I got an XTR 94mm spider with a 32t Blackspire chainring to keep me going for the time being. It just doesn't look very clean.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

ISAR - emails still getting lost in cyberspace? I had sent one re order #1299519508, no rush just want to make sure emails are getting through.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

raganwald said:


> What ratio are you running?


32/22


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ok so i measured the chainline for the X7-X0 spiderless rings and it's pretty much exactly in the big ring position on a 2x10, which is 52.5mm from centerline. Hope that helps!


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

ISAR, did you ever consider offering polished versions of your rings?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

brent878 said:


> here is a pic of my sprocket I got from Dan.


Your chain is upside-down


----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

Worth the wait. Great Stuff! Matches King Green perfectly!


















Pap


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sweet! Never saw it next to the King green, so that's good to know. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

two-one said:


> ISAR, did you ever consider offering polished versions of your rings?


I can and have polished them, however the anodizing actually adds life to the rings


----------



## NewtP (May 26, 2006)

G'day Dan,

Thanks for the X0 Chainline measurement, much appreciated.

Peace
Peter


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are the silver chainrings anodized with no color or are they raw aluminum. I completely agree that ano will make a huge difference on the life of a ring.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep, everything is anodized, regardless of color!


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Dan! I just purchased a silver 32T chainring.


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi there,

Does anyone have a picture of an M960 running something bigger than a 32t ring SS?

HBC of course, cause that's what I'm looking at buying ;-)

Thanks,

Leon


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*here's my 33-tooth*

I think Dan used this picture on the website. I am waiting for a 35-tooth Ti ring to run 1x6.


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks! Looks fine, and 34 would be barely any bigger.

now I just need to choose a colour...


----------



## NewtP (May 26, 2006)

This is my 36ti with a Bashring.


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> My Jericho SufferRing has a pretty good dish to it, and it isn't far from rubbing the chainstay of my Singular Swift. If the HBC is reversible, then it has to be dishless. Then again, its 32t rather than my Jericho Ring's 34t. I wonder if the close clearance has to do with my BB spindle. Did I put a freakishly short spindle on my bike? I forgot. IIRC, I have an Ultegra BB in there for a road double ring setup, but I could be wrong. I think it was a swap meet part.


pimpbot,

Nice Singular! I have a 4 arm SufferRing 32t with my XTR 952 arms. In the picture, it looks like you maybe running a 109.5 spindle if it is an Ultegra BB. I believe XTR was 113.5. Ultegra/105 does has a 118 spindle option for triple rings. Had one of those on my Moots to clear a 34t Boone ring but it still rubbed and took it off after finding a 32. HTH.

OT: Where do you get your BB's from? I see that QBP has discontinued the XTR 950 series bb's and only down to 105's.

Thanks,
L8


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

Got and installed my ti 32T rings. Very, very nice work! 

I was a bit surprised about something...there doesn't seem to be as much loose/tight sections on my SS chain setup now? Did I just get lucky with how I put on the chainbolts, or are typically mfg chainrings just not as "round/true".


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

bycyclist said:


> Got and installed my ti 32T rings. Very, very nice work!
> 
> I was a bit surprised about something...there doesn't seem to be as much loose/tight sections on my SS chain setup now? Did I just get lucky with how I put on the chainbolts, or are typically mfg chainrings just not as "round/true".


His rings are more true than most, which takes out the tight and loose spots.

I have a Blackspire / Surly combo that is just terrible when comes to tight and loose spots.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*960SS Mod Cranks w/ 36t*

Here's a few pics of 960SS modified cranks with Homebrewed's 36t Al ring on the blue, 34t on white, and 32t on polished. The only example I have of anything bigger is this pic taken by E|P's Mattias after he installed his super light ti 42/27 rings, but it should give you an idea of the look of big ring.


----------



## Adam_M (Aug 8, 2008)

That ceramic coating looks amazing. How much would that cost to get done?


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm also curious to understand how durable it is. Will it wear away or get scuffed from shoe rub on the crank arms? I had to strip and polish my XTR 960 cranks for this reason.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got mine...*



l84biking said:


> pimpbot,
> 
> Nice Singular! I have a 4 arm SufferRing 32t with my XTR 952 arms. In the picture, it looks like you maybe running a 109.5 spindle if it is an Ultegra BB. I believe XTR was 113.5. Ultegra/105 does has a 118 spindle option for triple rings. Had one of those on my Moots to clear a 34t Boone ring but it still rubbed and took it off after finding a 32. HTH.
> 
> ...


... from swap meets and ebay. One of my XTR cranksets I bought came with one, but it was toast. Not complaining for $50. I reused the spacers and left cup.

I saw them on fleabay for a while at $40 or so, but it seems that supply dried up. Oh, and I got one from Jericho Josh a while back too, I think. It was in one of his random parts bins. I forgot if it was an XTR or Ultegra... pretty much the same thing. I think on the SS, I am running an Ultegra 109.5mm. Nice, narrow Q.

Good thing these BBs last a while, or I would be worried.

Thanks for the compliments on the Singular. I really like it. Rides like buttah. I'm not worthy.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Just got my M960s back from RD and my new ring and cog from Dan. They showed up within a day of each other. Perfect timing. This is Shawnee's brushed finish with clear ceramic coating. RD also did the profiling. Incredible work. Dan provided the 32t ring. I couldn't be happier. Thanks, fellas!


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

^ Looks awesome. Would like to see mounted on a bike.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Soon! I have to build the frame first. OK, maybe not quite so soon.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Zank!


Update,
I am at the San Diego Custom Bicycle Show this week. I forgot to set my auto responder, so just a heads up, emails will be unanswered until probably Monday. 
Some good news is i finally hired someone pretty much full time. I figure another week and we'll be completely on track again. Finally.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Like Dan said thanks for the great pics Zank. Will be sweet seeing them on the new Zanconato SS frame.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Before you guys get too excited, I should disclose that this bike is the inspiration for the project.










I'm paying homage to the first bike I ever bought with my paper route money. I want it to burn some retinas.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

zank said:


> Before you guys get too excited, I should disclose that this bike is the inspiration for the project.


Roger Ebert says that it's important to review a movie in the context of its genre. Taking the same approach, I'd say that GT is a sweet bike. I'm looking forward to seeing your new creation.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Thanks. Yeah, I wish I still had it. But it served to help fund a Klein Rascal back in the day. Ironically enough, it was the pink/purple fade. I guess I've had a thing for pink bikes for a long time.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well now I am excited to see your GT Performer inspired bike. I'm assuming it's gonna be pink? The anticipation grows !


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

That brushed and cleared crank is really nice, same with the chainring. I don't have a bike worthy.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*a bit more homebrewed M960 love.*


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

San Diego Custom Bicycle Show


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting up all the pics guys! This thread is always good porn since most of you have way nicer bikes than i 

I'm finally back from the custom bike show, and i'll be going through emails over the next couple days.


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Love the theme of your stand, looks v cool! Will have to put in an order soon...


----------



## cactus (Dec 19, 2004)

is there a difference in the spline interface between the middleburn x-type and non x-type spiderless chainrings?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

veloreality said:


> San Diego Custom Bicycle Show


Hey, glad to hear from you. Kinda wondered if you were still around...


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Some new bling that showed up today,

Bash ring and 20t cog 









Thanks again Dan!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dan, do you ever plan on making BMX sprockets? i think you could expand your consumer base to the DJ/street/park guys who mostly run BMX cranks... I'd be interested in a Ti sprocket if you ever produced them.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

*New Chainring!*

So I got my new chainring from Homebrewed Components last week and I finally got it all mounted. Thanks Dan. Below are before and after pix. It started life as a Bontrager Race XLite crank with a 94bcd 5-arm spider mated to a 29T ring. Because of the curved chainstays on the Niner even the 29T ring, mounted on the inside of the spider, rubbed the stay. On the picture on the bike you can see where the larger ring hit the paint. This ring with an integrated spider sits even further outboard. A little bit more cross-chaining in the 34T sprocket than I'd expected, but overall it rides well. Looks great. Works great. The fit is perfect. Kudos to you, Dan.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks sharp John, love the spiderless look. Waiting for my bike to get done in the next 10 or so days so I can be reacquanited with my green spiderless ring and get some great pics.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

JohnGray said:


> So I got my new chainring from Homebrewed Components last week and I finally got it all mounted. Thanks Dan. Below are before and after pix. It started life as a Bontrager XXXLite crank with a 94bcd 5-arm spider mated to a 29T ring. Because of the curved chainstays on the Niner even the 29T ring, mounted on the inside of the spider, rubbed the stay. On the picture on the bike you can see where the larger ring hit the paint. This ring with an integrated spider sits even further outboard. A little bit more cross-chaining in the 34T sprocket than I'd expected, but overall it rides well. Looks great. Works great. The fit is perfect. Kudos to you, Dan.


Looks awesome! Is that a ti spiderless or silver anodized aluminum one? Thanks.


----------



## Acero853 (Feb 19, 2010)

I received my 32t ring and 20t cog within three weeks of ordering and the parts are flawless and damn nice looking. I haven't mounted them yet as they are my "mountain gear" and I ain't gonna have time to go to the mountains very soon. Beautiful work, Dan.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Sweet goods, Thanks Dan!!*

32T ring and 20T Cog


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My bike and my desktop background.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

Hardguy said:


> Looks awesome! Is that a ti spiderless or silver anodized aluminum one? Thanks.


It is aluminum. I wasn't prepared to commit the $95 extra for the Ti ring. In retrospect it would have been cool to have, but I don't think that I will miss it. Now if I had a Ti frame....


----------



## NewtP (May 26, 2006)

*GFss*

Here is my GFss, HBC M960 Bashring and 36t Ti ring, also 22 cog. Works likes a dream.

Peace
Peter


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

dang, i missed all these pics! i thought this thread was burried for the past couple months. Thanks for the updates and pics guys!

Now for some updates for all of you.

*UPDATES*
I recently finally got caught up to 2-4 week manufacturing lead times, aside for a couple orders where i made the wrong thing :madman: , but those are being straightened out now.
I expect to be 2-3 weeks again within the next week or so. thank friggin god. that was a longer road than i expected.
Also, i no longer ship through paypal's website, i ship through my own. i've been doing this for over a month now, but just today i got it so it should send you a notification with tracking info from now on.

Also, i've added 130bcd 5 bolt rings to the site, along with 110bcd in sizes up to 45t so far. I also will be adding 120bcd chainrings for Sram and Specialized 2x10 cranks, for those of you who want to run a bigger ring but have chainstay clearance issues with the 80bcd position. The smallest ring i can make for the 120bcd is 37t. These are the only larger rings i will be doing at the moment.

On another note, i changed my blue. It's a bit brighter than my old blue. It seems to match other components better.

Lastly and possibly most important, i changed the grade of stainless steel i'm using for my cogs (both the 2 piece and one piece versions). I now use KVA stainless. It's a decent amount harder than the 17-4ph i've been using, so the cogs will last longer. Also, i was able to redesign my 2 piece cogs to make the them a little lighter due to the increased strength of the new material. Plus they're a local company really into cycling, so it's been great working with them. They're literally down the road from me. Here's their site if you want to check it out. They make some pretty *****in tubesets for custom frames as well. http://www.kvastainless.com/

I'll also be adding some better photos of certain items as i have the time.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

ISAR, Please now that you are sort of caught up do a remote lockout for a Fox RL. Deef had strung people along for over 2 years in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=382180&highlight=deef+remote
and then only made 4 of them and wanted over $200 each.

MTBR member alshead runs this site with a similar solution: http://www.alshub.com/ but he is not interested in making more parts. He has a very nice self help section on his site, but you have to be able to fabricate parts to implement it.

If you read the thread and follow the youtube links in alshead's post (the current last post in the above thread) you can see that you only need to move the lever about 10-15 degrees to go from full lock to full unlock.

A man of your talent could be knocking these out by next week. People in the thread were willing to easily pay $30 or more. Please help all of us RL owners!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> A man of your talent could be knocking these out by next week. People in the thread were willing to easily pay $30 or more. Please help all of us RL owners!


Not to hijack the thread, but you aren't getting anything like that machined in America for $30. In fact, I doubt China could make something that worked for $30.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

icantdrive65 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but you aren't getting anything like that machined in America for $30. In fact, I doubt China could make something that worked for $30.


yea, as much as i'd like to make one even for my own RLC, i don't think it's doable for anywhere near $30 without being a total piece of crap or being cast/molded. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Dan - 

Nice meeting (again) and riding with ya at Temecula. 

"Hi"
"Oh hi, are you Dan?"
"Yep...?"
"Cool, I'm riding your shizt."
"Cool, I'm riding my shizt too."

And then you dropped me.


----------



## dogss (Jul 17, 2010)

32t on some m952's


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I suppose I should put my new 30t/M739 combo up as well. It's nice to see the bike bling.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

aosty said:


> Dan -
> 
> Nice meeting (again) and riding with ya at Temecula.
> 
> ...


haha yea well you did 3445625657 more laps than me, so that's to be expected 
Nice meeting you (again) as well, and awesome job at the race. I don't know how you did it, the calling for a beer was too strong after 6 laps or so. I've ridden my share of endurance races, but point to points are so much easier than lap races. I just don't have the willpower to ride those anymore. You owned it though... my buddy John i was riding with on the last lap i saw you is made for that stuff, and i think you beat him. And he was geared!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

loving the old school Shimanos! thanks for the pics guys


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You don't even have to machine it. alshead's parts are plastic. You can mold it out of ABS or something once you make the mold. The tolerance is not even that critical. An aluminum 102 BCD 4 bolt chainring in any color is only $35 and this part would be way easier to make and require an order of magnitude less tolerance and 1/4 as much aluminum if you made it out of aluminum. Also, a chainring has to have high quality aluminum, this part would be able to get by with beer can quality aluminum. All we need to do is crudely move a lever a half inch.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

JohnGray said:


> So I got my new chainring from Homebrewed Components last week and I finally got it all mounted. Thanks Dan. Below are before and after pix. It started life as a Bontrager Race XLite crank with a 94bcd 5-arm spider mated to a 29T ring. Because of the curved chainstays on the Niner even the 29T ring, mounted on the inside of the spider, rubbed the stay. On the picture on the bike you can see where the larger ring hit the paint. This ring with an integrated spider sits even further outboard. A little bit more cross-chaining in the 34T sprocket than I'd expected, but overall it rides well. Looks great. Works great. The fit is perfect. Kudos to you, Dan.


Looks great! Thanks for the photos. No chain guide? Have you had any chain drops?
I ordered my spiderless cr from HBC a few weeks ago. Waiting patiently. In the mean time, I am looking for more comments on the need for a chain guide. My thread is at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=8136510


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my Retro Kona Rasta build with a 36t by Homebrewed in Red.

Just ordered a cog and Eno ring for my 29er.

Thanks HBC!!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> You don't even have to machine it. alshead's parts are plastic. You can mold it out of ABS or something once you make the mold. The tolerance is not even that critical. An aluminum 102 BCD 4 bolt chainring in any color is only $35 and this part would be way easier to make and require an order of magnitude less tolerance and 1/4 as much aluminum if you made it out of aluminum. Also, a chainring has to have high quality aluminum, this part would be able to get by with beer can quality aluminum. All we need to do is crudely move a lever a half inch.


Do you have any experience with manufacturing? I'm not being snide. It really is not that simple. Making a mold is not easy. Do you have any idea what an injection molding operation costs? And do you see any plastic mechanical parts on any Fox shocks?

$200 for a low-volume custom assembly is not crazy. If it were guaranteed that 100 people would buy them, the price might drop to $100. In quantity of 1000, it ma;y get down to the $75 range. I don't expect that it could get a whole lot cheaper than that.
And that is only if people were buying directly from the manufacturer with no middle man.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi HBC - 

I looked on your site but didn't see any pics of the M985 XTR double rings in the outer outer ring position. I'm not sure if a 32T will clear my stays on the inner position as the 30 is close. 

Just wondering how it looks, how the ring tabs match up with the crank spider shape. Can you post a pic if you have one?

Thanks


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

james-o said:


> Hi HBC -
> 
> I looked on your site but didn't see any pics of the M985 XTR double rings in the outer outer ring position. I'm not sure if a 32T will clear my stays on the inner position as the 30 is close.
> 
> ...


a 32t and bigger (definitely) and possibly a 31t will work in the outer position, however i think anything smaller will hit the crank arm itself. They are all notched out to clear the shape of the spider where it meets the crank arm. I don't have any pics of them in the outer position.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi HBC, I sent you an e-mail but I will just post it here as well:
I am interested in purchasing 32T or 34T (have not decided yet) aluminum chain ring with a bash ring for my Shimano Saint crankset (810-1). I know that saint spider is a little bit different from the other shimano cranks i.e. when I attached my 104BCD surly chain ring, there is a slight space between the ring and a spider ramp. Also will I need specialty bolts if I buy the chainguard and a ring together?


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

What are the lead times these days? I placed an order on May 7th, when should I realistically expect it?


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I put in my order around the same time as you did, and I got my ring about two weeks ago. Did you email Dan to get the scoop? His response time was really fast with my questions.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

jtrops said:


> I put in my order around the same time as you did, and I got my ring about two weeks ago. Did you email Dan to get the scoop? His response time was really fast with my questions.


Based on this info, I sent an e-mail. Hopefully mine is on the way and I didn't slip through the cracks or anything.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Dan's thread deserves a bump for some great customer service :thumbsup:


budget spiderless and budget understated-sexiness:thumbsup: Crank is a SRAM S1400, the version of the X7 that actually has a removable spider. Just got it installed tonight but I have to wait till I can grab a new chain to install this beauty.

I need to work on my lighting and focus though


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> haha yea well you did 3445625657 more laps than me, so that's to be expected
> Nice meeting you (again) as well, and awesome job at the race. I don't know how you did it, the calling for a beer was too strong after 6 laps or so. I've ridden my share of endurance races, but point to points are so much easier than lap races. I just don't have the willpower to ride those anymore. You owned it though... my buddy John i was riding with on the last lap i saw you is made for that stuff, and i think you beat him. And he was geared!


Translation: Dan meant "maybe 1 lap more"... I got 2nd!

Here's some gratuitous pix for ya!!


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Another satisfied customer. Dan, thanks for the dedication to making solid products and thanks for the help after the sale. 

John


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, I don't know if it's been said already, but that was a great write up on you in Inc. Magazine. Really inspirational stuff! Keep up the great work.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just wanted to subscribe to this thread... ordered my first ring 3 weeks ago, can't wait to see it!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi guys, been a while, figured i'd do a little update. 
First off, things have been going well, it's been busy, and i definitely appreciate all the business, especially in this economy 
I've still been making improvements and additions to the shop.... i just built a CNC engraving machine so i can mark my rings and cogs with the tooth count, etc. This should be online within a month, i just have to make a few things for it. This way i won't tie up the CNC mill, and this thing is at least 6 times faster than the mill anyways.
Also, i've made some changes to the aluminum 5 spoke cogs. They pretty much look the same, however i added a little material to make them stronger. The weight difference is negilgable, they're still probably the lightest cogs on the market. Cosmetically, you won't notice a difference. 
The 2 piece cogs also got a minor change, i do a little extra machining on them now so that they will accept a 9 speed chain. This change will happen over time, as old stock is replaced by new. I will say that 19t and 20t cogs are already updated, and 18t cogs will follow. 21-24t will probably be several months. 
Next, all chanrings have been changed to play a little nicer with 9 and 10 speed chains. Again, nothing you'll notice cosmetically or even when using 8 speed or 3/32" chains.

Lastly, but definitely the most important, i'm doing a fundraiser ride for the National Multiple Sclerosis Society in October, and i need to raise at least $400 in donations.
I figured a good way to raise money is to offer Homebrewed Components discounts for your donations. 
A donation of at least $10 will get you 10% off your next order. To make a donation, go here: 
National MS Society:
When you make the donation, make sure you put your name so i know to give you the discount. After that, place your order on my site, and i'll refund the 10% of your purchase price of your order within 2 business days. I'd do a coupon code, but they're super flakey on my site for some reason.

Thanks again for the business everyone!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

How's the wait on the nut tuggers looking? Just broke mine so I thought I would get one of Dan's as their just too sexy... in pink of course.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Dan, 

A friend of mine scored one of your spiderless chainring for a Specialized SWorks crank. I don't see them on your website, are you/will you be making anymore? 

Thanks.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

FYI, "HBC<[email protected]>. In recent post HBC has said the forum is not monitored regularly to answer business questions asking for everyone to instead use their email for a timely response.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Just put my order in this week for 1-32T and 1-30T spiderless for an aka ( truvativ ) crank. Both in purple. Can't wait.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

boomn said:


> Dan's thread deserves a bump for some great customer service :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> budget spiderless and budget understated-sexiness:thumbsup: Crank is a SRAM S1400, the version of the X7 that actually has a removable spider. Just got it installed tonight but I have to wait till I can grab a new chain to install this beauty.
> ...


I hate you and love you for showing/telling me this.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Middleburn chainline question*

Ok...search isn't working, and I'll fall asleep again if I try to read all this thread.

How much difference (inboard/outboard) is there between the standard Middleburn Uno chainline and the Homebrewed Components chainline?

If you have one of Dan's Middleburn 'rings on your bike, any help would be appreciated. Also let me know what type/length of bb you are using.

I've already ordered, but didn't think there might be a difference until the Middleburns arrived. I need the info to determine whether the 113mm bb I bought will be any good.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea, got it working yesterday when the belts got here. Up and rolling again.
> Your chainring is in the works!
> 
> Here's the middleburn prototype. It's dished because of their odd offset.
> It's purple, however the picture doesnt represent the color well.


Found the info I was after


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

NewtP said:


> Here is my GFss, HBC M960 Bashring and 36t Ti ring, also 22 cog. Works likes a dream.
> 
> Peace
> Peter


This is freaking sick... like the whole bike. How she ride compare to the g2 fork? One of a kind build:thumbsup:


----------



## D93 (Oct 19, 2011)

Are Homebrewed chainrings for single speed only?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

You can use in a 1x9 or 1x10 setup with some sort of chain keeper/guide form what I've read on Dans site and in the threads here. I will be running my SS but have the 1x10 setup ready to roll for certain events/rides/races.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn it can't get to the HBC site for some reason.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi HomebrewedComponents,

Its been 3months now since i ve put in my order and neither received anything nor heard back from countless emails Ive sent to you. I hate to come on here and knock on you but it appears to be the only way to try to get your attention. Please let me know whats going on with my order?


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, so this build was delayed about a year. I'd say that's typical of most builder's own bikes. No time for our own stuff, which is a good thing. But I still wanted to give props to Dan and RD for their work on the cog, ring, and crankset. Thanks, fellas!


Team Blue by Zanconato Custom Cycles, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by Zanconato Custom Cycles, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by Zanconato Custom Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Today was my 13th week anniversary. No love.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the props Zank! That's a sweet frame and build you've put together. What a great blue and looks fantastic with the white components. Would it be cool if I post these pics on my facebook page so others can enjoy and seeing your superb building skills?



zank said:


> Yeah, so this build was delayed about a year. I'd say that's typical of most builder's own bikes. No time for our own stuff, which is a good thing. But I still wanted to give props to Dan and RD for their work on the cog, ring, and crankset. Thanks, fellas!
> 
> 
> Team Blue by Zanconato Custom Cycles, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

I'd be honored!


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

placed an order for some green stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kalamath said:


> Today was my 13th week anniversary. No love.


+1. Been waiting on 2 cogs for that long now. Should have gone King instead. Once my spiderless Ti ring arrives i won't have to deal with HBC ever again. When MRP gets its rings corrected, they will get my business from here on out. HBC was simply the necessary evil that came with spiderless rings when i needed one. Went Ti so i wouldn't have to place another order with him. With other options surfacing, that is definate now. Live & learn.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone had any contact?
Going on 3 months and not a peep.
Sent 5 emails with no reply.
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WANT MY RINGS AND COGS!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Get in line. It's a long one.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

There's a huge thread but it seems that he got overwhelmed, had some other issues that snowballed all added to a poor business practice. Seems that parts are still coming out, just much, MUCH slower than he has advertised and there is little to no contact from him to let anyone know what's going on. Seems that right now 4-5 months is about the average wait for parts with no guarantee the parts will even be correct when you do finally get them.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone get their stuff lately?
Going on 6 months and only 1 email 1 month ago that said "shucks, that should have gone out" but still nothing.:madman:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/homebrewed-components-694887.html

57 pages and no-one recently is happy...


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Since it seems that they (Homebrewed Components) has not been responsive, I am closing this old thread. New complaints can be voiced as they come up. Having this old thread use to be for Dan's benefit, but since he is no longer responding, issues should be brought up in either the other thread or new ones as they arise.


----------

